# Seguimento - Fevereiro 2006



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 11:44)

Abro aqui o tópico de Fevereiro com esta preciosidade







E os modelos previstos














Assim sendo parece que vamos começar este mês com chuva que deverá começar a cair no territorio do continente a partir do final da tarde de hoje e principio da noite e que irá progredindo do litoral para o interior.  
Há também previsões de trovoadas e queda de neve na Serra da Estrela  
Bom mês de Fevereiro a todos


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2006 às 12:29)

Aquí os dejo otra preciosa imagen de satélite de la Península Ibérica. Es de ayer. La nieve ya está en sus lugares normales más o menos. Destacan la niebla de los Valles del Duero (Douro) y Ebro (muy muy densa) donde las temperaturas están bajo cero y hay cencellada. Los puntitos rojos que se ven sobre Portugal y uno en Sierra Morena son incendios forestales.

 Ya se ven los Pirineos!!!. Por cierto, hay muchos lugares que están muy nevados pero que apenas se distinguen pues los bosques de coníferas (abetos (Abies alba) (abeto-branco en portugués) y pinos negros (Pinus uncinata)) son muy muy oscuros. En la Cordillera Cantábrica eso no pasa puesto que casi todo son bosques caducifolios de hayas (Fagus sylvatica) (Faia-europeia), robles (Quercus petraea y Quercus robur) (Carvalho y Carvalho-alvarinho o comum) y abedules (Betula pubescens y B. pendula) (bidoeiro, vidoeiro, vido), que al perder las hojas dejan ver la nieve desde el satélite.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2006 às 12:34)

Una imagen de lo mismo de antes pero con colores falsos. La nieve se ve azul brillante. En las zonas de bosque que os decía antes no se detecta la nieve y se ven como no nevadas


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2006 às 12:45)

Se nota mucho lo que os he dicho de los bosques en los puntos que tengo señalizados. En el de la derecha del todo menos porque nevó en los últimos días y las copas de los árboles todavía mantienen la nieve sobre ellos haciendo un efecto blanco pero más apagado.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2006 às 14:27)

Estas magníficas imagens também permitem ver a enorme devastação dos incêndios deste Verão.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2006 às 16:09)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Estas magníficas imagens também permitem ver a enorme devastação dos incêndios deste Verão.




 He hecho una captura de la imagen grande de ayer en falso color de la zona de la Serra da Estrela y alrededores y se aprecian a la perfección los resultados de los incendios en los alrededores del Embalse (Barragem) de S.Luzia, los del valle del Zezere, los de las cercanías de la Serra da Gardunha, los de la propia Serra da Estrela, los de las cercanías de Coimbra, los de la Serra do Caramulo... Además vemos perfectamente cómo hay un pequeño incendio activo en la Serra da Lousa (rodeado con tinta roja). Un pena      






 También se ve nieve en la zona del Malhao  

 Un abrazo


----------



## GranNevada (2 Fev 2006 às 20:16)

BELAS imagens   

Gracias


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (2 Fev 2006 às 22:23)

Olá amigos!
Aqui por Almada choveu torrencialmente das 22:10h às 22:20h.Agora já acalmou


----------



## Antonio (2 Fev 2006 às 23:04)

Muito Obrigado Pek!!!

Saludos


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2006 às 23:08)

Em Braga 9.5ºC e ainda não chove


----------



## joaocpais (3 Fev 2006 às 00:24)

Pinhal Novo
É 00h25m e chove desde as 7horas da tarde, umas vezes com mais intensidade outras com menos mas smpre ininterruptamente
Na ultima meia hora tem chovido torrencialmente com uma temperatura de 9,1 ºc
Webcam do Pinhal Novo


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2006 às 00:28)

Aqui infelizmente não cai neve    só chove!   

Agora a sério começou a chover perto da meia-noite, temp. 9,2ºC.
Acho que a Superfície Frontal está um pedacito mais lenta do que apontavam os modelos e consequentemente as previsões.


----------



## joaocpais (3 Fev 2006 às 00:45)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Aqui infelizmente não cai neve    só chove!
> 
> Agora a sério começou a chover perto da meia-noite, temp. 9,2ºC.
> Acho que a Superfície Frontal está um pedacito mais lenta do que apontavam os modelos e consequentemente as previsões.


KimCarvalho atrasada não me parece estar mas penso é que está a levar um deslocamento para nordeste que não era o que estava inicialmente previsto , por isso estou convencido que o passoal do forum de bragança vai ver chuva esta noite e eles bem precisam


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2006 às 14:24)

Não choveu   

Tivemos mais uma manhã de geada com -0,6ºC (-1,0ºC na estação meteorológica).
Como o dia está quente, a geada já derreteu mesmo nos locais à sombra, mas de manhã estava tudo muito branquinho


----------



## Pedro Canelas (3 Fev 2006 às 14:59)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Una imagen de lo mismo de antes pero con colores falsos. La nieve se ve azul brillante. En las zonas de bosque que os decía antes no se detecta la nieve y se ven como no nevadas


 Boa Tarde,

Gostaria de saber de onde tiraste esta bela imagem.
Obrigado
Abraços


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2006 às 16:29)

> Gostaria de saber de onde tiraste esta bela imagem.



 Hola Pedro!!

 La imagen la saqué de esta dirección http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/

 Se actualiza todos los días

 Um abraço


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2006 às 17:55)

Tarde quente neste início de Fevereiro. Aqui em casa a máxima chegou aos 13ºC e na estação meteorológica deve ter ficado perto dos 15ºC.
Mesmos com este calor ainda se pode ver alguma neve aqui perto.


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2006 às 21:59)

O dia foi mesmo quente   (tendo em conta que é inverno) mas graças á baixa insolação do meu bairro a minha máxima ficou-se pelos 11,1ºC. Nem uma gota que caiu por cá   

Agora tenho 2,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Por aqui o dia foi chuvoso até por volta das 11h:30, depois passámos a regime de aguaceiros até por volta das 15h. A temp mínima foi de 5,3ºC e a máxima 12,4ºC. Agora tenho 6,4ºC´com céu estreladinho!

Na S. da Estrela será que caiu alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 13:10)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Por aqui o dia foi chuvoso até por volta das 11h:30, depois passámos a regime de aguaceiros até por volta das 15h. A temp mínima foi de 5,3ºC e a máxima 12,4ºC. Agora tenho 6,4ºC´com céu estreladinho!
> 
> Na S. da Estrela será que caiu alguma coisa de jeito?




Segundo o weather report da S.da Estrela existem 75 cm de espessura de neve nas pistas de ski da torre, o que quer dizer que cairam 5cm de neve nova  
Não é um mau registo, no entanto fica aquém das expectativas   
Webcams da Serra da Estrela










Aqui no Pinhal Novo temos agora 14,6ºc e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado,depois de uma manhã com algum nevoeiro


----------



## dj_alex (4 Fev 2006 às 15:07)

eu não confiava muito nos snow-reports da turistrela!!

Aquilo é sempre muito duvidoso..e se com 75cm de neve não conseguem abrir as pistas todas, então não sei o que será preciso...enfim..    

Mas isso é uma velha história..que não vale a pena estar agora a falar...


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2006 às 15:16)

Continua o céu limpo e a geada, mas hoje a temperatura está um pouco mais baixa.
Apenas 8ºC às 14h de hoje contra 15ºC à mesma hora ontem.
Tive uma mínima de -2,3ºC (-1,2ºC na estação meteorológica até às 6h).


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 15:18)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> eu não confiava muito nos snow-reports da turistrela!!
> 
> Aquilo é sempre muito duvidoso..e se com 75cm de neve não conseguem abrir as pistas todas, então não sei o que será preciso...enfim..
> 
> Mas isso é uma velha história..que não vale a pena estar agora a falar...


Concordo contigo dj_alex mas eu não duvido que sejam 75, até porque se formos a ver os ditos 75cm até nem é muito, o problema é que essas  pistas que estão fechadas quase nunca abrem, sejam com 25cm ou 110cm.
Na verdade essas pistas são pra Ingles ver, uma delas até é uma pista negra, o que é ridiculo na Serra da estrela  
Para termos uma ideia a Serra Nevada que é gigantesca ao lado da 'nossa serrinha' e que tem mais de 20 meios mecanicos e mais 100 kms esquiaveis só tem 4 ou 5 pistas negras


----------



## dj_alex (4 Fev 2006 às 15:26)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Concordo contigo dj_alex mas eu não duvido que sejam 75, até porque se formos a ver os ditos 75cm até nem é muito, o problema é que essas  pistas que estão fechadas quase nunca abrem, sejam com 25cm ou 110cm.
> Na verdade essas pistas são pra Ingles ver, uma delas até é uma pista negra, o que é ridiculo na Serra da estrela
> Para termos uma ideia a Serra Nevada que é gigantesca ao lado da 'nossa serrinha' e que tem mais de 20 meios mecanicos e mais 100 kms esquiaveis só tem 4 ou 5 pistas negras




todas as pistas da serra da estrela são para ingles ver   

Se as pistas fossem bem marcadas, seriam todas verdes...e talvez 1 ou outra azul (talvez com muito boa vontade!!!!!)   

Eu conheço pessoalmente as estancias de ski da serra nevada (espanha) e de soldeu e pal-arinsal em Andorra!! É impossivel a comparação com a nossa serrinha...nem vale a pena   

Mas a culpa nao é so da turistrela...a culpa também e do parque natural da serra da estrela...qualquer pedrinha que é preciso remover é preciso autorização do parque..enfim...
Este assunto irrita-me !!!


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> todas as pistas da serra da estrela são para ingles ver
> 
> Se as pistas fossem bem marcadas, seriam todas verdes...e talvez 1 ou outra azul (talvez com muito boa vontade!!!!!)
> 
> ...



Mas mesmo assim tens de reconhecer que as coisas agora estão muito melhores
Eu ainda sou tempo em que só existia um teleski na torre e em que a estancia era apenas uma coisa amadora.
Hoje funciona de uma forma profissional investiu-se em meios mecanicos(novos teleskis e recuperação do teleski que estava nos piornos e telecadeiras) canhoes de neve(só existiam dois hoje são 48) que permitiram que a estancia actualmente possa funcionar em épocas em que não há neve, o que aconteceu o ano passado e já este ano, novo edificio da estancia etc...
Já se fez alguma coisa, e o parque natural a muito custo lá acabou por autorizar


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2006 às 12:06)

Mais uma manhã de geada com mínima de -5ºC (-5,5ºC aqui em casa). 3,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2006 às 17:03)

Há exactamente 50 anos, no dia 5 de Fevereiro de 1956, nas Penhas da Saúde, registou-se a temperatura de -16ºC. Um dos valores mais baixos registados no nosso país, naquele que foi também um dos meses mais frios do século XX.


----------



## Fil (5 Fev 2006 às 17:11)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Há exactamente 50 anos, no dia 5 de Fevereiro de 1956, nas Penhas da Saúde, registou-se a temperatura de -16ºC. Um dos valores mais baixos registados no nosso país, naquele que foi também um dos meses mais frios do século XX.



Aquilo é que eram tempos   

Eu tive uma minima de -5,1ºC e uma máxima de 8,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC.


----------



## joaocpais (5 Fev 2006 às 17:46)

E faz hoje uma semana que estava a nevar em Lisboa
Ah pois é, ninguém diria,eu ainda me custa a acreditar   
Nesse dia pode-se dizer que a minima de Lisboa(de manha) foi 6ºc e a maxima(à tarde) de -1ºc


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2006 às 18:12)

Também me custa a creditar que faz uma semana que não tirava o meu nariz da rua com uma temperatura de 0ºC a meio da tarde e a nevar intensamente....  hehehe não me vou esquecer desse dia tão cedo!!alias não vou esquecer NUNCA...


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

Fez ontem 12 anos (04-02-1994)  que vi a maior quantidade de neve por estas bandas...


----------



## Zoelae (5 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Também me custa a creditar que faz uma semana que não tirava o meu nariz da rua com uma temperatura de 0ºC a meio da tarde e a nevar intensamente....  hehehe não me vou esquecer desse dia tão cedo!!alias não vou esquecer NUNCA...


Bem-vindo Miguel!


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2006 às 17:27)

Manhã fria aqui pela região. No meu posto de observação a mínima foi de -0,4 graus, mas ás 9,30 horas passei a 840 metros de altitude e ainda estava temperatura negativa (-0,5 graus), existindo muita geada nos campos.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2006 às 14:51)

As tardes já começam a aquecer mas as manhãs continuam frias. Neste momento já vai em 12,0ºC com uma mínima de -4,4ºC.


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 17:05)

Observem agora é que está anevar em Atenas, vão ter problemas amanhã e nos dias seguintes!  
http://nifada.com/webcam/webcam.htm


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 19:32)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Observem agora é que está anevar em Atenas, vão ter problemas amanhã e nos dias seguintes!
> http://nifada.com/webcam/webcam.htm



É incrivel como é que neva muito mais em Atenas do que em Lisboa  
Pela webcam já se vê que existe um bom manto branco   
Corrige-me se tiver enganado, mas acho que esta já é a segunda vez que neva este inverno em Atenas
Vá-lá que pelo menos este ano nevou cá


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2006 às 19:58)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É incrivel como é que neva muito mais em Atenas do que em Lisboa
> Pela webcam já se vê que existe um bom manto branco
> Corrige-me se tiver enganado, mas acho que esta já é a segunda vez que neva este inverno em Atenas
> Vá-lá que pelo menos este ano nevou cá



Sim, pelo menos já são dois episódios. Em 2004 também nevou.
Relativamente a Lisboa, Atenas tem uma localização muito mais favorável à ocorrência de neve. É que fica mais próxima da “fonte” de massas de ar frio


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 20:06)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Sim, pelo menos já são dois episódios. Em 2004 também nevou.
> Relativamente a Lisboa, Atenas tem uma localização muito mais favorável à ocorrência de neve. É que fica mais próxima da “fonte” de massas de ar frio



É isso mesmo alem de que está mais a leste e mais proximo das massas de ar frio e continental,e não tem a influencia do oceano 
Gregos?! ainda estou com eles atravessados desde 2004


----------



## Antonio (7 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

Pois... mas tiveram uma catástrofe ambiental com o frio pois morreram milhares de peixes nos rios por causa de vários rios terem congelado.


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 18:29)

Reparem na linha de fronteira da anomalia negativa e positiva na costa E USA   
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.2.6.2006.gif


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2006 às 21:00)

Nessa área a corrente do golfo parece apresentar uma anomalia positiva.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2006 às 21:02)

18ºC de amplitude térmica hoje. De -4ºC a 14ºC. (-4,6ºC / 12,6ºC aqui em casa).


----------



## Antonio (9 Fev 2006 às 21:28)

Chove no Algarve oriental como se pode ver pela imagem de radar. Apesar do radar do INMG estar sempre em baixo, encontrei este de Rota (Espanha)


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (9 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

*chuva*

ola
nao sou mto entendido de meteorologia...mas estive a ver o radar do INM e pensei q quando apareciam aquelas manchas em azul(por ex) era ja chuva...mas eu resido em Almada e nada...apesar da tal mancha azul..
pelo q vi chove na terra dos meus pais...e bom para regar os pinheiros embora seja sempre pouca.
abraço!


----------



## João (10 Fev 2006 às 12:22)

Bem pessoal o q se passou por aqui no dia 29 de janeiro foi algo de fantástico, explêndido e quase sub realista!
Parecia um sonho...  que se tornou realidade!!  
Deixo vos este blog: http://montemaior.blogspot.com/ 
Para a apreciarem a beleza da minha cidade com e sem neve  
Espero que este inverno ainda neve mais por aqui!  
É que foi mesmo LINDO!!!!


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2006 às 17:25)

João disse:
			
		

> Bem pessoal o q se passou por aqui no dia 29 de janeiro foi algo de fantástico, explêndido e quase sub realista!
> Parecia um sonho...  que se tornou realidade!!
> Deixo vos este blog: http://montemaior.blogspot.com/
> Para a apreciarem a beleza da minha cidade com e sem neve
> ...



A neve fica sempre bem   
Já passei muitas vezes na A6 mas nunca a vi assim tão bonita como na foto


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2006 às 17:27)

Estas nuvens já fizeram estragos por aqui   Levava já 18 dias consecutivos com mínima negativa, com os últimos 5 dias em torno de -4ºC / -5ºC mas esta manhã acabou. A mínima hoje foi 1,1ºC e a máxima 12,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2006 às 17:54)

A minima aqui foi de 10,8ºC e a maxima de 17,9ºC foi o dia mais kente este ano ate agora,mas choveu a partir das 16 horas ate agora 18 horas.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (10 Fev 2006 às 17:59)

oi
Pois aqui por Almada. so chuviscou ate agora!e trovoadas onde andam?   parece q andam la + para sw de Espanha... quando estavam previstas aqui pro litural...


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2006 às 18:18)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> oi
> Pois aqui por Almada. so chuviscou ate agora!e trovoadas onde andam?   parece q andam la + para sw de Espanha... quando estavam previstas aqui pro litural...




Pode ser que se veja alguma coisa mais para a noite se não for de noite olha fica para a próxima   já nem me lembro quando vi uma trovoada!! ohh vida Pq. é ke eu n nasci na América


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2006 às 21:06)

Trovoadas? Da maneira que isto vai eu já me contentava com uns pingos de chuva   

Tal como o Dan, este foi o primeiro dia de Fevereiro sem minima negativa: 1,7ºC / 11,4ºC. Agora tenho 6,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2006 às 22:10)

Aqui não chove desde 17 de Janeiro e nesse dia só chegou a 1mm. Nos dias 28 e 29 de Janeiro apenas caíram alguns flocos de neve.


----------



## Santos (10 Fev 2006 às 22:21)

Por aqui estamos de igual forma, ou seja nada de chuva :


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2006 às 15:04)

Apesar da temperatura, nestas duas últimas noites, se ter mantido em valores positivos, o gelo ainda se mantém em alguns locais à sombra. 
Está assim já há muitos dias.











Mas nesta próxima noite é provável que volte a gelar.


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2006 às 03:18)

Apesar do gelo resistir, o dia de hoje foi completamente primaveril, em minha casa a máxima foi de 13,5ºC graças á baixa insolação do meu bairro mas na estação foi de 17,3ºC. Muitas outras localidades aproximaram-se dos 20ºC   

O próximo fim de semana será seguramente melhor


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2006 às 10:47)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Apesar do gelo resistir, o dia de hoje foi completamente primaveril, em minha casa a máxima foi de 13,5ºC graças á baixa insolação do meu bairro mas na estação foi de 17,3ºC. Muitas outras localidades aproximaram-se dos 20ºC
> 
> O próximo fim de semana será seguramente melhor



Ontem, por aqui, também foi o dia mais quente deste ano (1,9ºC/15,8ºC).
É normal, em Fevereiro, começarem a aparecer alguns dias de Primavera, mas esperamos que o Inverno volte em breve.

Hoje a mínima foi -0,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2006 às 12:23)

Ontem foi um autentico dia de Primavera a mínima aqui foi de 11,3ºC e a máxima foi 18,1ºC.Hoje já baixou um pouco a mínima foi 8,3ºC e a maxima 16,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2006 às 20:44)

Hoje foi um pouco mais fresco: -0,8ºC de minima e 10,4ºC de máxima. Agora tenho 4,5ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Fev 2006 às 21:14)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Apesar da temperatura, nestas duas últimas noites, se ter mantido em valores positivos, o gelo ainda se mantém em alguns locais à sombra.
> Está assim já há muitos dias.
> 
> 
> ...


Que espectáculo Dan, isso deve ser na Serra ou então num sítio onde nunca da o sol de inverno....  

Tanto gelo, depois destes dias quentes....


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Que espectáculo Dan, isso deve ser na Serra ou então num sítio onde nunca da o sol de inverno....
> 
> Tanto gelo, depois destes dias quentes....



Este gelo está nos taludes da IP4 mesmo perto de minha casa, a uma altitude semelhante. Há mais como este, alguns até maiores mas em locais onde não é muito aconselhável estacionar para tirar fotos.
No Inverno passado estes áreas tiveram assim com gelo desde o Natal até aos primeiros dias de Março.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

2ºC e céu limpo. Assim o gelo aguenta mais uns tempos


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2006 às 23:21)

A julgar por essas magníficas fotos, realmente essa é uma zona do país bem fria! 
Eu já tinha a noção de Bragança ser fria, mas realmente é bem fria!!   

Enfim, Dan e Fil, vocês são uns sortudos!! 

Por aqui no dia que hoje acaba tivemos uma máxima de 21ºC e uma mínima de 5,6ºC. Ou seja a primavera em força!!


----------



## Zoelae (13 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Este gelo está nos taludes da IP4 mesmo perto de minha casa, a uma altitude semelhante. Há mais como este, alguns até maiores mas em locais onde não é muito aconselhável estacionar para tirar fotos.
> No Inverno passado estes áreas tiveram assim com gelo desde o Natal até aos primeiros dias de Março.


Eu lá para os lados de Vinhais conheço uns sitios semelhantes a 500-600msm, mas é em sítios onde não dá o sol de Inverno, passa lá uma estrada e há anos em se acumulam tantas geadas, k mais parece neve, e estalactites tb não faltam. Mas a aí parece diferente, o gelo para estes lados só se forma assim em sítios húmidos.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2006 às 00:00)

Estes locais também ficam na sombra, o sol já está muito quente  
O gelo ainda se vai mantendo graças às baixas temperatura durante a noite. 
Hoje: -3,1ºC / 15,2ºC
Por aqui é habitual a água, no exterior, gelar durante a noite. Se ficar na sombra pode ficar de um dia todo sem derreter. Junto a minha casa, há uma sarjeta que está cheia de gelo já há vários dias.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Fev 2006 às 00:02)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Estes locais também ficam na sombra, o sol já está muito quente
> O gelo ainda se vai mantendo graças às baixas temperatura durante a noite.
> Hoje: -3,1ºC / 15,2ºC
> Por aqui é habitual a água, no exterior, gelar durante a noite. Se ficar na sombra pode ficar de um dia todo sem derreter. Junto a minha casa, há uma sarjeta que está cheia de gelo já há vários dias.


Sim, ao pé de minha casa tb acontecia uma situação semelhante, mas para esses lados, mesmo assim devem ser os donos dos records, apesar da curta distância


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

"Fevereiro quente leva o diabo no ventre", vamos ver Março, vai ser de extremos não é nada bom, se bvier  uma primavera antecipada a flor das árvores de fruto virá mais cedo, tb por causa da insolação, e depois se vem uma ou outra depressão com ventos fortes nesse momento ou frio intenso é uma desgraça...  

Hoje estiveram aqui no Monte da Virgem 16,8ºC, mas ontem atingiu os 18,2... muito acima da média....


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 03:32)

Para quem não conhece esta estação em Manteigas:

http://weather.no.sapo.pt


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2006 às 09:23)

Esta manhã temos nevoeiro com uma temperatura de -1ºC.


----------



## Antonio (14 Fev 2006 às 11:22)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Para quem não conhece esta estação em Manteigas:
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt



Não conhecia. Obrigado!


----------



## Serrano (14 Fev 2006 às 15:15)

Têm estado uns dias bem quentinhos para esta época do ano. Por exemplo, às 14 horas a temperatura era superior a 15 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã. Vamos esperar que o ambiente se torne mais fresco e que volte a nevar, pelo menos na Serra.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2006 às 18:33)

Po cá o céu esta nublado mas ainda não cai nada. Se não me falha a memória, ainda não caiu num um pingo de chuva neste mês   

Minima de 2,6ºC, máxima de 12,2ºC e agora 7,5ºC.


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 20:08)

Em Braga chove que dá gosto    
10,8ºC


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2006 às 21:15)

Finalmente  :chuva_for 

Já não era sem tempo


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 21:48)

Aqui também choveu um pouco mas já parou.


----------



## tozequio (15 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

quero :neve:


----------



## Antonio (15 Fev 2006 às 22:30)

Por aqui não chove pevas


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

Em Braga noite invernal. Continua a chover fraco acompanhado de algum vento.
11.4ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

Voltou a chover, agora vento e uma temperatura de 9ºC.


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 23:32)

Em oerias chove com 12ºC.


----------



## tozequio (15 Fev 2006 às 23:36)

Por aqui 10.9ºC, sem chuva de momento, mas com vento e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Antonio (16 Fev 2006 às 08:53)

Hoje de manhã já chove em Lisboa, mas é uma chuva fraca


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 09:26)

Por aqui esteve a chover sempre fraco durante a noite (cairam uns 2,5mm) até que ao amanhecer o céu limpou quase por completo, foi a situação perfeita para ter uma minima e máxima alta   

7,0ºC neste momento com bastante vento, 19 Km/h ás 08h segundo a estação.

Nunca mais é fim de semana...


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2006 às 20:42)

O dia de hoje está a ser o mais quente deste ano. 
Na estação meteorológica 7,8ºC / 11,9ºC
Aqui em casa 7,9ºC (de manhã) / 11,6ºC 
Os quantitativos de precipitação têm sido ridículos. 

Agora tenho 6,7ºC


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 20:56)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O dia de hoje está a ser o mais quente deste ano.
> Na estação meteorológica 7,8ºC / 11,9ºC
> Aqui em casa 7,9ºC (de manhã) / 11,6ºC
> Os quantitativos de precipitação têm sido ridículos.
> ...



Está a chover fraco agora    

A minha minima de manha foi de 7,4ºC mas agora tenho 5,4ºC e já chegou aos 5,0ºC e até ás 00h ainda deve descer mais um pouco. A máxima foi de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2006 às 21:16)

Sim, e com o vento a chuva é quase horizontal   A temperatura caiu duas décimas.


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 22:46)

Estão 10,2 no Monte da Virgem em Gaia, com tendência para descer


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2006 às 22:48)

neste momento estao 7,1 graus na covilha a 750m de altitude.....

cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 23:16)

Por aqui 10.2º   , a calma antes da tempestade


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

En la zona de Guipuzcoa (norte de España) las boyas empiezan a marcar olas de 9 metros de altura. No está nada mal.    

 Preparaos para unos días de viento espectacular. habrá que meterse piedras en los bolsillos.


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 00:02)

Braga 10.1 ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

Por aqui começou a choviscar de manhã, a coisa foi em frente e ás 14h diluviou uns 15 minutos. Foi curto mas dá gosto ver chover assim quando cada vez é mais raro vê-la fazer o ar da sua graça por estas bandas . Depois o céu clareou e adeus chuvinha   .
A máxima foi de 15,3ºC e a mínima 7,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,4ºC


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 00:05)

Gosto desses 4.0 ºC em Lamas.... Um bom pronúncio uma vez que ainda não entrou o frio....


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 00:08)

Em Setubal tá céu muito nublado sem vento e tão 12,4ºC a esta hora a presão atmosferica é de 1019hpa e a humidade é de 85%.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 07:51)

Aqui em Bragança esteve toda a noite a chover fraco, a minha minima foi de 3,3ºC.

Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas, temperatura de 3,9ºC.


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 11:15)

Buenos días!!

 El temporal ya está aquí. Por el noroeste de España ya ha entrado. Olas de 10 metros en Estaca de Bares (punto más norteño de la Península). En varios puertos de Lugo y León ya hay problemas por la nieve. En piedrafita do Cebreiro ya está nevando también

http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp?id=17&idioma=galego

 En el abeto que hay en primer término se aprecian las rachas de viento


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 12:16)

No os perdais las olas que había en la costa de San Sebastián (Guipuzcoa) esta mañana.

      

http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,42930.0.html

 Y eso que el temporal todavía no ha entrado con fuerza. No me quiero ni maginar en que se convertirá eso.


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 13:53)

Pek disse:
			
		

> No os perdais las olas que había en la costa de San Sebastián (Guipuzcoa) esta mañana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alucinante!

Alguém sabe como está a situação na costa norte Portuguesa?


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 14:37)

Por aqui temos tido bastante vento e aguaceiros.
A mínima aqui em casa foi de 4,7ºC e agora está em 9,0ºC. 
A temperatura está muito elevada


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 14:46)

por aqui (covilha 750m) temos vento forte com rajadas na ordem dos 45km/h aguaceiros e a temperatura em 8ºc a descer   
esperamos k os proximos dias venham com neve


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 15:07)

e de notar k o INM ja meteu neve para sabado e domingo para a regiao da guarda   sera k e verdade?

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 15:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e de notar k o INM ja meteu neve para sabado e domingo para a regiao da guarda   sera k e verdade?
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp



Que fenómeno estranho.... neve em Bragança com MAX/MIN +9ºC/+5ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 15:25)

Podes crer inda nao tinha reparado nisso    estes gajos devem andar a dormir so pode.....enfim sem comentários


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Que fenómeno estranho.... neve em Bragança com MAX/MIN +9ºC/+5ºC


Deve querer dizer que de manhã a mínima é de 5ºC, a máxima chega a 9ºC, isto com chuva e depois para a noite a temperatura cai e vem a neve.
Mas eu estou muito desconfiado em ralação a neve para sábado


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 15:33)

Isto vai estar muito complicado, sem ser muito optimisto, acho k para os lados de Bragança, vai estar uma semana ou mais de neve.

E assim vai ser muito complicado para ir aí passar o Carnaval


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 15:34)

Bueno, bueno chicos. Empiezan a alcanzarse rachas muy fuertes de viento en la costa gallega en la última hora:

 En Estaca de Bares se han llegado a los 107,5 km/h con 68,6 km/h de velocidad media.

 En el Cabo Vilan: 107,5m km/h con 77,8 km/h de media.

 En Fisterra: 100,1 km/h con 76 km/h de media

 A volarrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 15:40)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Isto vai estar muito complicado, sem ser muito optimisto, acho k para os lados de Bragança, vai estar uma semana ou mais de neve.
> 
> E assim vai ser muito complicado para ir aí passar o Carnaval



Nos últimos 3 anos tem nevado sempre vários dias por esta altura. Em 2004 também nevou por mais de uma vez na última quinzena de Fevereiro e com uma nevada de uns 5cm no dia de Carnaval.
Se este ano voltar a nevar já começa a tornar-se uma tradição


----------



## dj_alex (17 Fev 2006 às 15:43)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Nos últimos 3 anos tem nevado sempre vários dias por esta altura. Em 2004 também nevou por mais de uma vez na última quinzena de Fevereiro e com uma nevada de uns 5cm no dia de Carnaval.
> Se este ano voltar a nevar já começa a tornar-se uma tradição




É bem verdade

Grande carnaval o ano passado


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 15:45)

no ponto mais alto de portugal continental ja neva desde da manha como podem ver: http://www.turistrela.pt/inverno/estancia/webcam.asp

 



covilhã(750m) temp:8.3 a descer
Pressão Atmosférica 1008mb   variação -0.30mb/h
aguaceiros e rajadas fortes de vento


----------



## dj_alex (17 Fev 2006 às 15:49)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> no ponto mais alto de portugal continental ja neva desde da manha como podem ver: http://www.turistrela.pt/inverno/estancia/webcam.asp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lá para o ínico da noite lá vai ficar a estrada cortada!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2006 às 15:49)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos com vento já a fazer-se notar, temp. actual 13,2ºC. A miníma esta madrugada foi de 5,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 15:53)

Pararam os aguaceiros e agora tem sido só chuva e vento   
A temperatura caiu para 8ºC (ainda está muito alta  )


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 15:54)

Por cá continua o vento forte, foi graças a ele que acordei   

A temperatura é de 6,2ºC com chuva fraca. A máxima já chegou aos 9,0ºC


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 16:07)

Que belas nuvens na zona de Verín.
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 16:08)

Aqui a máxima foi de 9,5ºC e tenho agora 7,7ºC. Mais um dia de Primavera  Espero que amanhã já esteja mais fresco.
Continua a chuva e vento.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 16:13)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Que belas nuvens na zona de Verín.
> http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm



Não vens a Vinhais este fim de semana?


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 16:50)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não vens a Vinhais este fim de semana?


Não, só vou uns dias no Carnaval...se conseguir passar...lol


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 16:58)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Não, só vou uns dias no Carnaval...se conseguir passar...lol



Pois, sabe-se lá como vão estar as estradas nesse dia...   

Céu em Bragança





Parou de chover e a temperatura subiu um pouco para os 6,6ºC.


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 17:53)

Bueno pues sólo deciros que en Estaca de Bares se han alcanzado entre las 5 y las 6 de la tarde (hora española) rachas de viento de 132 km/h con una media de 100,1 km/h que se dice pronto    

 En A Coruña se han quedado con rachas de "sólo" 97 km/h.

 Impresionante. Esto va a ser duro de verdad


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 17:58)

Em Braga chove com toda a força! Viva o inverno!!


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 17:59)

E a depressão só amanha por esta hora é que se aproxima da costa!!!  estou curioso para saber a que velocidade pode ir o vento amanha há noite.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 18:54)

neste momento chove a potes na covilha
temp: 7.3ºc
vento forte
pressao atmosferica: 1007mb   variação -0.33mb/h~
humidade:72%
e pena a temperatura estar elevada pois senao era uma precipitaçao muito bem aproveitada(neve)


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 19:04)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> neste momento chove a potes na covilha
> temp: 7.3ºc
> vento forte
> pressao atmosferica: 1007mb   variação -0.33mb/h~
> ...



Pois é, que desperdicio de água   

Na Serra da Estrela, como é habitual nestas ocasiões, já foi fechada a estrada Piornos-Torre-Sabugueiro   

Aqui continua muito nublado, temperatura de 5,6ºC e a chover moderadamente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2006 às 19:23)

Por aqui 10,4ºC céu a ficar muito nublado vindo de nordeste, umas nuvens escuras escuras, vamos lá ver se deixam alguma coisa por estas bandas!


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 20:58)

Alguém me sabe dizer  a que horas  amanhã ou Domingo são esperadas as maiores vagas na costa Portuguesa??


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 21:14)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Alguém me sabe dizer  a que horas  amanhã ou Domingo são esperadas as maiores vagas na costa Portuguesa??



Está em Melgaço ou em Braga? Não fazes ideia como é que as coisas andam lá por cima em Castro Laboreiro? Já há vestígios de neve?!


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 21:24)

Esteve á um bocado atrás a chover com força, agora já parou completamente. A temperatura continua estável nos 5,3ºC   



			
				Minho disse:
			
		

> Alguém me sabe dizer a que horas amanhã ou Domingo são esperadas as maiores vagas na costa Portuguesa??



Eu não sei vem como se prevê isso mas já viste o Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos do IM? A costa norte e centro está em alerta vermelho devido á ondulação, primeira vez que vejo esse nivel de alerta


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 21:51)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Está em Melgaço ou em Braga? Não fazes ideia como é que as coisas andam lá por cima em Castro Laboreiro? Já há vestígios de neve?!



Cheguei à hora de jantar a Melgaço. Por isso não sei como está a situação lá em cima....


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (17 Fev 2006 às 21:52)

ola
aqui por Almada nao chove desde manhã de hoje. gostava que chovesse muito..  o meu carro ainda esta sujo das ultimas chuvas que parece q tinham po! sera que aqui a costa da caparica tb vai ter problemas c o mar?


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 21:52)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Esteve á um bocado atrás a chover com força, agora já parou completamente. A temperatura continua estável nos 5,3ºC
> 
> 
> 
> Eu não sei vem como se prevê isso mas já viste o Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos do IM? A costa norte e centro está em alerta vermelho devido á ondulação, primeira vez que vejo esse nivel de alerta



Dasssss. Não tinha reparado nisso


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 21:55)

ja a um tempito k nao via chover com tanta intensidade, uma verdadeira noite de inverno com muito vento, e pena e nao nevar pois apenas estao 6.5ºc, acredito k so esteja a nevar por cima dos 1400/1500m ou seja para cima das penhas da saude  


cumprimentos


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 22:08)

O INM, tb já lançou um alerta em relação à neve:
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/SAMBraganca.jsp


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 22:44)

Por cá as nuvens "desapareceram" e vejo um céu estrelado   

4,5ºC de temperatura.


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2006 às 23:42)

Por aqui está uma bela noite: ceu quase quase LIMPO, vento FRACO, precipitação ZERO TEMPERATURA de 12,4ºc !!!!! mais dois do que ontem


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 23:46)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Por aqui está uma bela noite: ceu quase quase LIMPO, vento FRACO, precipitação ZERO TEMPERATURA de 12,4ºc !!!!! mais dois do que ontem



Nem esperas grandes mudanças esta noite, o que te posso assegurar é que amanhã a esta hora a temperatura sim vai ser bem diferente da actual.

Aqui estão 4,2ºC mas já desceu até aos 3,8ºC.


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 23:47)

Será a bonança antes da tempestade?   

Mas eu sinceramente já esperava mais frio para esta noite....


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 23:52)

Eu para amanha e esta hora não estou à espera de uma grande diferença na temperatura em relação à de agora mas se calhar é Pq. vivo no litoral!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

Se todos repararem....a situação de 29/1 é completamente diferente.
Porquê? Perguntam!!!
O que se passou, foi previsto? .....
O que é previsto...não vai acontecer!!!

Mudam-se os ventos...mudam-se os tempos....

....sonhemos...poetas da neve!!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Fev 2006 às 00:05)

pq não analizam as previsões???
Peguem na ima gem da proxima sexta (p.exemplo), no wetterzentrale.de, e analizem-a todos os dias!!!!têm 6 dias. Muda sempre!!!

O que é fantastico....

Imaginemos...que até o clima comanda-se-mos?

Adeus previsões!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Fev 2006 às 00:06)

Imaginemos...se até o clima comanda-se-mos?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

Aí ...o rapazinho de Elvas...vai mesmo que vir a serra de s. mamede pq aqui vai mesmo nevar...ja amanha á noite...até terça.Aguaceiros.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 00:16)

bem aki teve a chover ate agora, o ceu limpou   vento forte e a temperatura esta em 5.8ºc.....
so espero k amanha tenha outra "historia" para contar a esta hora pois acredito k amanha vamos ter neve em varias zonas do pais incluindo a covilha

cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 00:20)

amanha a esta hora a maior novidade vai ser o vento e a chuva...aqui em setubal agora tenho céu muito nublado e 13,3ºC.


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

Isto dá para ir de mangas de camisa lá para fora


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 00:31)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Isto dá para ir de mangas de camisa lá para fora



ya quase agora tão 13,4 a culpa é das nuvens tão a fazer tipo estufa, hoje de dia a maxima foi de 16,7ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 00:36)

amigos vinde aki a serra a ver se conseguem andar de mangas de camisa   

espero k amanha a temperaturas sejam outras   

cumprimentos


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (18 Fev 2006 às 00:45)

aqui por Almada caiu um fortissimo aguaçeiro as 00h20m..finalmente caiu agua a valer!!!


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 01:11)

Neste momento chove com relativa intensidade, 12.3ºC


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 01:12)

Por esta página as ondas maiores deverão chegar entre as 12h e as 18h

http://www.swell-forecast.com/en/portugal/inmwinall.htm 


Ficam os dados da boia do Cabo Silleiro a ver como vão aumentado á medida que no aproximamos das 12h.

http://moises.puertos.es/Redes/DatosRedes.php?codigo=2248&Formato=Tabla&Lenguaje=es&tipo=wav


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 01:27)

Na ultima meia hora a temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo e o céu continua completamente limpo, 3,2ºC agora.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 01:34)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Aí ...o rapazinho de Elvas...vai mesmo que vir a serra de s. mamede pq aqui vai mesmo nevar...ja amanha á noite...até terça.Aguaceiros.



 

Acho que a confusão dos modelos meteorológicos já começa a fazer as primeiras baixas!   o MeteoPT passou-se    

De volta ao assunto, por aqui tb noite calma chuviscos de quando em vez, mas nada a sério o chão, mas já esteve céu limpo e actualmente está bem carregado, mas sem cair a dita da chuva a sério!


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Acho que a confusão dos modelos meteorológicos já começa a fazer as primeiras baixas!   o MeteoPT passou-se
> 
> De volta ao assunto, por aqui tb noite calma chuviscos de quando em vez, mas nada a sério o chão, mas já esteve céu limpo e actualmente está bem carregado, mas sem cair a dita da chuva a sério!



Não será que foi da night


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 01:42)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Acho que a confusão dos modelos meteorológicos já começa a fazer as primeiras baixas!   o MeteoPT passou-se
> 
> De volta ao assunto, por aqui tb noite calma chuviscos de quando em vez, mas nada a sério o chão, mas já esteve céu limpo e actualmente está bem carregado, mas sem cair a dita da chuva a sério!



só vai começar a chover com mais intensidade a partir de amanha por esta hora ai mais para o sul ate lá são apenas uns aguaceiros.E mais uma vez para não variar a chuva forte e o vento forte chegam de madrugada.Mas no norte é mais cedo e com muito mais intensidade


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 02:03)

Bueno, pues una pequeña recopilación de las rachas de viento en el día de hoy:

- Monte Xalo (A Coruña): 172,8 km/h
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña): 153 km/h
.
.
.
.
- Cabo Busto (Asturias): 126 km/h

 Y todavía no ha llegado lo más fuerte. En este episodio se van a superar los 200 o 210 km/h seguro.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (18 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

pois aqui por Almada, desde a 00h20 ja cairam 3 fortissimos aguaceiros como a algum tempo n via!    
e daquela chuva q parece granizo...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 02:14)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> pois aqui por Almada, desde a 00h20 ja cairam 3 fortissimos aguaceiros como a algum tempo n via!
> e daquela chuva q parece granizo...



Acho que ainda vai nevar esta noite em montalegre.
À 1h estavam 1,6ºC, 1,2mm


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 02:25)

Neste momento chove com muita força aqui em Setúbal são umas pingas muito grosas ate dá a ideia de tar a cair granizo tal é o barulho que faz a cair!!   é um óptimo aperitivo para daqui a umas horas já não falta td.lol :w00t


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:34)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Será a bonança antes da tempestade?
> 
> Mas eu sinceramente já esperava mais frio para esta noite....



Eu não esperava, mas antes a partir de amanhã depois do almoço.

Estão 9,7ºC

Boas


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 03:54)

boas aki na covilha estao 4ºc e cai aguaceiros ,muito fortes e grossos...

cumprimentos e ate amanha


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 11:11)

Bons dias

Aqui em Bragança tenho neste momento 6,3ºC e céu completamente nublado que não deixa nem uma gota. 

A minima foi de 2,2ºC e a máxima até agora já chegou aos 7,1ºC


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 11:34)

Nas serras de Melgaço como seria de esperar não caiu neve. Hoje vai ser dia para abalar para a costa e ver o que se passa por lá.
Amanhã de manhã talvez seja interessante dar um salto á serra.


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 11:46)

A neve por cá só irá cair a partir de esta noite, temos de esperar, esperar  

Vamos deixar o ambiente arrefecer, que o resto vem depois


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 11:49)

Aí vem o dilúvio


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 11:55)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Aí vem o dilúvio



Diluvio? Eu já tenho aqui a arca de Noé


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 11:55)

E os núcleo convectivos estão bem espelhados no mapa de raios:


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:24)

Así rompían ayer las olas en San Sebastián (magníficas fotos de fhfh(meteored):











  

 Por cierto, había coches aparcados cerquita y las olas los desplazaron decenas de metros de la orilla.


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 12:25)

Bem agora a temperatura sobe rapidamente sem parar, já vai nos 8,6ºC (á uma hora atrás estavam uns 6ºC...)  

A ver se essa chuva chega aqui só no fim da tarde.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:29)

Imagen del puerto de A Guarda (Pontevedra. Muy cerquita de Portugal). Foto de La Voz de Galicia


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 12:31)

Já está nos 10,1ºC   

Foi só o sol espreitar um bocado para a temperatura disparar...

Excelentes as fotos das ondas, a ver se oo Minho capta algumas de Portugal


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:32)

¿Surfing USA? ¿Hawaii?. No, es la costa del norte de España. Foto de El Diario Vasco






 Yo no sé que altura tendra esa ola, la verdad. Mucha sin duda


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:35)

Preparaos chicos. Ya está aquí


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:38)

Cuentan que por El Bierzo (León. Al norte de Sanabria) está todo nevado desde la cota 900 más o menos. A 1500 msnm hay medio metro de nieve nueva. Y todavía no ha llegado lo gordo...


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 12:46)

O céu cubriu-se de novo e a temperatura desce outravez, 7,4ºC.

Tenho o sensor desprotegido, por isso é que tenho estas variações de temperatura


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 12:48)

Quando o centro da depressão tiver junto ao norte da Galiza é que quero ver o vento e chuva que vai fazer em todo o norte e centro vai ser bonito vai!!  é pena é não se ter deslocado um pouco mais para sul porque assim so o norte e centro ve o melhor da festa.


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 12:48)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Imagen del puerto de A Guarda (Pontevedra. Muy cerquita de Portugal). Foto de La Voz de Galicia




Fotos magníficas Pek.
Estou a contar dar um salto a A Guarda hoje de tarde....


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:48)

Fil disse:
			
		

> O céu cubriu-se de novo e a temperatura desce outravez, 7,4ºC.
> 
> Tenho o sensor desprotegido, por isso é que tenho estas variações de temperatura




 Lo cierto es que te da unos bandazos la temperatura impresionantes


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 12:49)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Quando o centro da depressão tiver junto ao norte da Galiza é que quero ver o vento e chuva que vai fazer em todo o norte e centro vai ser bonito vai!!  é pena é não se ter deslocado um pouco mais para sul porque assim so o norte e centro ve o melhor da festa.



Não te queixes da sorte, porque há 3 semanas o Norte nao viu um floco de neve


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 12:51)

Estive na serra e apanhei alguns aguaceiros de graupel, chuva e neve a partir de 1000/1100m, mas não há neve no solo.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 12:52)

Agora volta a chover aqui na cidade, mas a temperatura está muito alta (7,5ºC).


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 12:53)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Fotos magníficas Pek.
> Estou a contar dar um salto a A Guarda hoje de tarde....



 Anímate!. Seguro que sacas unas fotos estupendas.


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 12:53)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Estive na serra e apanhei alguns aguaceiros de graupel, chuva e neve a partir de 1000/1100m, mas não há neve no solo.



Excelentes notícias. A frente fria ainda não nos atravessou... A cota vai descer e muito!


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 12:55)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Anímate!. Seguro que sacas unas fotos estupendas.



Não vou fazer como aquele louco em San Sebastián que foi apanhado por uma onda e continuou a passear-se no passeio a ver se vinha uma mais forte


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 12:56)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Estive na serra e apanhei alguns aguaceiros de graupel, chuva e neve a partir de 1000/1100m, mas não há neve no solo.



Neve a 1000m com uma -25 e uma iso de 1 ou +2?   

Vamos no bom caminho vamos.

Eu vou esta tarde comprar umas correntes, para a semana que se avizinha e pro Carnaval.

Amanhã vou ao Caramulo, deverá ter uma bela camada, que irá cair esta noite


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 12:59)

boas aki na covilha agora ta tudo calmo temperatura em 11ºc o sol da umas espreitadelas mas durante a tarde vou subir ao ponto mais alto de portugal continental e dps ja digo k tal esta akilo la por cima   

cumprimentos


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 13:02)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não vou fazer como aquele louco em San Sebastián que foi apanhado por uma onda e continuou a passear-se no passeio a ver se vinha uma mais forte



   Hay gente que está realmente tarada...    . Auténticos meteolocos!!


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 13:10)

Eu estou em pulgas para ver a cota, tou cá com uma impressão


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 13:23)

amigos isto esta a compor-se o snow-forecast ja da neve para a semana em cidades como guarda e covilha  


http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Fev 2006 às 13:31)

Neste momento no Porto,estão 12ºC, vento de Sul com 30km/h e chove que nem vos digo...


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Fev 2006 às 13:34)

AH!E temos trubojoum!


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 13:39)

A temperatura começa a baixar significativamente. de uma máxima de 15ºC, já só tenho 11.5ºc por aqui.


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 13:52)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos isto esta a compor-se o snow-forecast ja da neve para a semana em cidades como guarda e covilha
> 
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml



É qualquer coisa de mágnifico as quantidades de neve acumulada.... Será que aguentam até ao próximo fds?? É que nunca tive a oportunidade de ver 50 cm de neve....


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 13:54)

Aqui tenho 16,8ºC  e não espero que baixe muito durante a noite talvez 11/12ºc quase a máxima de amanha espero eu. depois as próximas noites ai sim vai baixar e muito!o vento aqui ainda ta fraco a moderado,mas vai aumentar ao longo do dia e noite espero de noite ver aqui rajadas de 80/90hm/h...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 14:11)

Eu confio mto no INM espanhol, ele prevê neve para hoje acima dos 900m, a Dan apanhou neve aos 1000/1100m, e naquelas serras a norte de tras-os-montes, a cota costuma ser sempre mais baixa que em Portugal.


(E prevê neva para 5ª e 6ª feira acima dos 300m),

localidades acima dos 700m prevê neve 6 dias seguidos.

Já agora deem uma espreitadela aos avisos que eles fazem
http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/aviso/consultaaviso.cgi


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 14:40)

a minha pressão cai de 1015 para 1011 num espaço de 2 h, impressionante, ela aproxima-se.

Temp : 13.6


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 14:42)

aki a pressao ta a 1005mb   variação -1.19mb/h
temp: 8.2ºc a descer
espero k venha e k traga muita neev com ela


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2006 às 14:46)

aqui, temperatura de 14º , pressão de 1009,6 mb, a descer 1 mb/h


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 14:47)

E começou a chover forte e feio


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 15:23)

Bonita imagen del meteosat. Por cierto, muy curioso como el satélite también refleja la nieve de las cordilleras (fijaos en los Pirineos)


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 15:28)

Está mais quente em Mirandela do que por aqui   

13.3ºC neste momento em Mirandela, 11.7ºC nos Carvalhos


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 15:28)

Última imagen del Meteosat:


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (18 Fev 2006 às 15:38)

pelo q vejo nesta imagem de satelite, aqui na zona de Lisboa vai continuar grandes abertas pela tarde...e chuva so mesmo pra noite...   la pras 18h vou ver o mar com a praia mar


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 15:44)

O Dan ainda não parou no fórum hoje, de certeza que anda de serra em serra, à caça da neve,


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 16:11)

Deve estar na Serra da Nogueira a ver a neve. Aqui na cidade está a chover fraco a moderado com 5,5ºC.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 16:18)

¿Dónde están los foreros del noroeste de Portugal?. Tiene que estar cayendo por allí la mundial ahora mismo!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Al sur de Vigo está lloviendo a mares con vientos de 130 km/h!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 16:23)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> O Dan ainda não parou no fórum hoje, de certeza que anda de serra em serra, à caça da neve,



Infelizmente estou em casa a corregir testes


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 16:26)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Infelizmente estou em casa a corregir testes



   No tepreocupes, la meteo sabrá compensarte con creces


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 16:29)

Aqui tem estado a chover bem, mas o dilúvio deve vir agora à tarde com a chegada da frente fria que parece já estar a entrar pelo litoral


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 16:29)

No os perdais el radar de Galicia ahora mismo

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/radar/radarre.html

 Y luego pinchais en A Coruña. Si pinchais en provincias SÍ os marca los límites provinciales, autonómicos y nacionales


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 16:30)

Pek disse:
			
		

> No tepreocupes, la meteo sabrá compensarte con creces


 
Assim espero   
Quero um presente branco


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 16:37)

Previsión del INM para Trabazos (740 msnm. Zamora. 30 km al este de Bragança)

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/locali.cgi?ig=49606 

 En las temperaturas ni os fijeis que están mal (es un modelo hecho por ordenador). En lo demás sí


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 16:38)

boas vim agora la de cima e a situação e esta:






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

Estrada para a torre cortada, vento forte ou seja temporal.
na covilha estão 7.5ºc e começo a fikar preocupado pois a temperatura nao ira descer tanto como se previa logo neve axo dificil


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 16:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas vim agora la de cima e a situação e esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até que altitude subiste? Aquilo no termometro são 2,8ºC? Estava a nevar com essa temperatura? Boas fotos! (foi com o telm?)

PS: se copias o link do imageshack, não precisas meter novamente o


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 16:43)

boas subi ate 1425 medidos com gps, sim sao 2,8 graus mas o wind chill, bem nem vos conto um griso dakeles, e a fotos foram tiradas com um qtek s100

cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 16:54)

Estão 6.2 e estou a 800m neste momento e chove torrencialmente pressão 1003 e um vento muito forte, se ocorrerm aguaceiros assim fortes durante a noite pode ser que pegue!
já me contentava com um freezinf level a 1000m para isso acontecer


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 16:58)

seringador tu k sabes ler bem os mapas o k te dizem para esta madrugada e o dia de amanha?

abraços


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 17:02)

O meu termometro já marca 4,4ºC, desce uns 0,1ºC a cada 5min mais ou menos.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 17:06)

pois isso tb eu keria mas ta dificil o descer da temperatura   


temos de esperar para ver o k a noite nos tras


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 17:09)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pois isso tb eu keria mas ta dificil o descer da temperatura
> 
> 
> temos de esperar para ver o k a noite nos tras



Há-de chegar uma hora em que a temperatura por aí vai começar a descer mais acentuadamente. Mas o melhor está guardado para a noite   

Já agora, a quanto tempo não cai um bom nevão na Covilhã?


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 17:16)

tem nevado todos os anos, a 2 anos tivemos uns 3cm de neve mas nevoes a antiga tenho de recuar ate ao dia de carnaval de 1999 onde sem brincadeiras a neve dava-me mais acima do joelho   

sabes o grande problema da covilha e k ardeu a serra toda e nao temos arvores para aguentar a temperatura e humidade e o proprio desenvolvimento
da propria cidade faz com k a temperatura seja mais alta...  

enfim os tempos sao outros

abraço


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 17:27)

Eu lembro-me muitas vezes quando nevava cá, também aparecia muitas vezes a Covilhã na TV, mas de alguns anos para cá isso tem deixado de acontecer... Felizmente agora isto parece querer voltar aos padrões de antigamente.

Aqui agora chove debilmente e a temperatura subiu para 5,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 17:30)

esperemos bem k sim pois tanto a chuva como a neve fazem muita falta por estas bandas pois os solos estao completamente secos...


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 17:35)

Eu gosto muito desta cintura de instabilidade convectiva, tem umas boas células convectivas, daquelas que fazem descer a temperatura para hoje à noite


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 17:41)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu lembro-me muitas vezes quando nevava cá, também aparecia muitas vezes a Covilhã na TV, mas de alguns anos para cá isso tem deixado de acontecer... Felizmente agora isto parece querer voltar aos padrões de antigamente.
> 
> Aqui agora chove debilmente e a temperatura subiu para 5,0ºC


porque não já que estamos a reviver os anos 80 (onde andava de crista), em termos de música, roupa, imagens, filmes, etc, pq não nos estados de tempo.   

Andei  a recolher informação sobre riscos no JN do inverno de 1941 e o frio era intenso e tyiveram ene de notícias, uma coisa engraçada é que os jornais já mencionavam a Biometeorologia, i.e. a chagada das cegonhas, andorinhas e outras aves e anteviam com adágios populares.. mas isso é outra conversa!


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 17:41)

Amanhã se nada falhar vou até a S. da Estrela, vamos lá ver como a vou apanhar! Gostava de poder ir mais a Norte, mas para mim torna-se muito longe!   

Belas fotos spiritmind, quase que senti o ventinho na pele!, esses 1425 são onde? Sobe-se até ao Centro de Limpeza de Neve? ou cortaram antes? Qual a barragem da foto?


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 17:48)

boas esta barragem e a barragem k fika entre as penhas da saude e o centro de limpeza de neve, os 1425 foi kuanto o gps marcou parado kuando tirei a foto da barragem, nao fui ao centro de limpeza de neve pois ja sei o k a casa gasta, voces nao imaginam a kuantidade de carros k ja faziam fila para la para ao fim ou cabo terem de voltar para tras pois nao se podia subir para a torre e isso fikou bem vincado por 2gnr´s k estavam ainda na covilha a filtrar o transito...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 17:56)

A temperatura cai a pique no litoral galego!!!!!!
http://www.wunderground.com/stationmaps/gmap.asp?zip=00000&magic=1&wmo=08575


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 18:01)

Eu já sei que é assim, mas sempre quie me deparo com esta situação enoja-me!   , não haverá maneira ou técnica para superarm isto? Eu já não subo até há torre há 4 anos, pois cada vez que lá vou a estrada está cortada! será que ainda há estrada? Cá para mim desapareceu! 
Que tristeza! Nem o factor dinheiro/negócio os faz alterarem o estado das coisas, sim porque lá encima há negócio e se a estrada com 3 flocos fecha então mais vale acabarem com a estrada e fecharfem os estaminés! Ou melhor colocam-na transitável em período sazonal, apenas de Maio a Outubro!


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 18:23)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Eu já sei que é assim, mas sempre quie me deparo com esta situação enoja-me!   , não haverá maneira ou técnica para superarm isto? Eu já não subo até há torre há 4 anos, pois cada vez que lá vou a estrada está cortada! será que ainda há estrada? Cá para mim desapareceu!
> Que tristeza! Nem o factor dinheiro/negócio os faz alterarem o estado das coisas, sim porque lá encima há negócio e se a estrada com 3 flocos fecha então mais vale acabarem com a estrada e fecharfem os estaminés! Ou melhor colocam-na transitável em período sazonal, apenas de Maio a Outubro!



Num dia como hoje, só se fossem doidos ou totalmente irresponsáveis é que deixavam os carros subir à Torre. Lá em cima o vento deve estar muito violento, mais a neve e o nevoeiro.
Tem de ser assim.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 18:29)

Dan de acordo, hoje temos vento forte. Mas tu não sabes que com meia dúzia de floquitos fecham a estrada! Eu refiro-me, não há situação actual em concreto, mas a um todo.  

Por aqui temp. 11ºC, desceu 4 décimas em 30 minutos. Tempo ventoso, chuva pouca, muito pouca. Um aguaceiro por outro despistado que cai com força e logo se esfuma.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 18:35)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Dan de acordo, hoje temos vento forte. Mas tu não sabes que com meia dúzia de floquitos fecham a estrada! Eu refiro-me, não há situação actual em concreto, mas a um todo.
> 
> Por aqui temp. 11ºC, desceu 4 décimas em 30 minutos. Tempo ventoso, chuva pouca, muito pouca. Um aguaceiro por outro despistado que cai com força e logo se esfuma.



Sim, às vezes só porque há muito trânsito fecham as estradas.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 18:38)

Aqui parece que deve estar a chegar a frente fria. Está uma tarde de temporal. Vento forte e chuva. A temperatura agora está em 6,4ºC.


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 18:40)

Chuva forte e mesmo assim a temperatura mantem-se estavel em 5,1ºC   

Até agora isto está a desiludir-me, de certeza que se a temperatura baixar o suficiente para nevar será a precipitação a faltar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 18:52)

Fil grande optimismo hehehe  , a esperança é a última a morrer, ainda é cedo, lá mais para a noite/madrugada tu vais ver que acordam engalanados de branco!


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 18:53)

aki tamos com 6.8ºc chuve muito e nao meio da temperatura começar a descer   

as minhas expectativas estao a cair por terra   

alguem ja viu os mapas das 18h?


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 19:00)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil grande optimismo hehehe  , a esperança é a última a morrer, ainda é cedo, lá mais para a noite/madrugada tu vais ver que acordam engalanados de branco!



Nah, vais ver que quando a temperatura descer o suficiente (se é que desce mesmo), vai deixar de haver precipitação. E mesmo que haja, o solo está tão encharcado que dificilmente irá acumular...   



			
				spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki tamos com 6.8ºc chuve muito e nao meio da temperatura começar a descer
> 
> as minhas expectativas estao a cair por terra
> 
> alguem ja viu os mapas das 18h?



Os mapas das 18h só começam a sair por volta das 22h.

4,3ºC neste momento e forte ventania.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 19:01)

No desespereis. El aire frio entrará tras el paso de este primer frente. Ahora mismo sólo en zonas por encima de 900-1000 metros tienen el frio suficiente (ahí se están hinchando de nieve). Y en algunos sitios ni eso. En el norte de Portugal la cota está un poco más alta.

 En la imagen que adjunto se ve perfectamente la masa de aire frio con los "borreguitos"






 Ánimo!


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 19:05)

espero bem k estejas certo pek   

aki na covilha ta uma noite invernal como ha muito nao via
chuve muito com vento forte


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 19:15)

METEOROLOGICA  NIEVE  LUGO  PIEDRAFITA (LU)  2006-02-18 19:22    LU-633  0.0-20.0  Ambos sentidos  Ambos. Nivel amarillo 

METEOROLOGICA  NIEVE  OURENSE  PUEBLA DE TRIVES  2006-02-18 17:40    OU-CV-652  5.0-8.0  Ambos sentidos  Ambos. Nivel rojo 

METEOROLOGICA  NIEVE  ZAMORA  REQUEJO (ZA)  2006-02-18 18:56    A-52  75.0-112.0  Ambos sentidos  Ambos. Nivel verde

 Recuerdo que hay 4 niveles:

Verde: hay nieve pero sin exagerar
Amarillo: cadenas recomendadas. No pueden circular camiones
Rojo: cadenas obligatorias 
Negro: Carretera cortada

 Todas las zonas que he puesto antes están entre los 800 y 1100 msnm más o menos


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 19:24)

Os dejo uno que se actualiza cada media hora. Atentos al giro ciclónico que toma el asunto y a lo que va a entrar después de este primer frente. Y en ese momento ya sí habrá frío suficiente


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 19:30)

Por aqui, acho que até trovoada temos. Continua a chuva e o vento forte. A temperatura lá vai descendo.


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

Agora a temperatura desce a velocidade de cruzeiro, eu já vou em 2,8ºC


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 19:37)

Este es el momento. Cuando entren vientos de oeste-noroeste con una segunda banda nubosa activa y con suficiente frío en capas bajas.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 19:38)

fil entao ja nao falta muito para nevar, por ca isto parece o brazil lol, 6.5ºc
chuva forte, se fosse neve amanha nao conseguia sair de casa


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 19:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> fil entao ja nao falta muito para nevar, por ca isto parece o brazil lol, 6.5ºc
> chuva forte, se fosse neve amanha nao conseguia sair de casa



Tem calma, é normal que o frio chegue aí mais tarde, mas lá que vai chegar isso chega


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

Aqui também caiu bastante. Tinha 5,1ºC e agora tenho 3,7ºC


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 19:44)

Este tampoco es mal momento  En cualquier casi será a finales de esta noche y en la madrugada, una vez que el centro de la borrasca vaya superando la zona de Galicia y los vientos rolen de suroeste-oeste a oeste-noroeste, para acabar finalmente en noroeste.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 20:02)

Yo creo que en dos o tres horas te empieza a nevar Fil   . Sólo esperemos que los núcleos activos que entren pasado este frente (postfrontales) tengan la suficiente entidad. Yo creo que sí.


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 20:15)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Yo creo que en dos o tres horas te empieza a nevar Fil   . Sólo esperemos que los núcleos activos que entren pasado este frente (postfrontales) tengan la suficiente entidad. Yo creo que sí.



Espero que sim, agora a temperatura ficou-me estancada entre os 2,7ºC e os 3,0ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 20:16)

Aqui neste momento não chove tão 1011hpa,86% de humidade ultima rajada foi de 41,9hm/h e ta uma temperatura amena 14,2ºC, a frente só chega aqui nas prosimas horas.até lá e durante a passagem da frente não conto com decida da temperatura só depois de passar a frente maior é que deve baixar.


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 20:22)

Aqui no Pinhal Novo cai alguma chuva, mas o maior destaque vai para o vento, parece que estamos no meio de um verdadeiro ciclone   
Há cerca de 1 hora deu-se algumas rajadas de vento brutalmente fortes e ficamos sem luz ,mas como tenho uma UPS o computador aguentou-se   
A temperartura é a grande desilusão neste momento tenho 11,7ºc  mas penso que deminuirá um pouco a partir da madrugada
SORTE PARA TODOS E PREPAREM AS MAQUINAS E RESPECTIVAS BATERIAS


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 20:32)

Viva!
Já que não havia neve resolvi ir ao mar e ver como estavam as coisas....
Fui á localidade de A Guardia que fica em frente a Caminha.
Digo-vos nunca senti um vento tão forte na minha vida. Era mesmo díficil uma pessoa deslocar-se e as rajadas empurravam mesmo uma pessoa. Não faço a mínima a ideia de que ordem de grandeza eram os ventos.... na minha terra não costuma haver grandes temporais...

Deixo aqui as fotos que sairam péssimas pois uma série de factores não permitiras melhor: vento + chuva que caia + a máquina que não era grande coisa...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 20:33)

Em Lisboa, há bastante vento...e está de chuva

O IM não actualiza as previsões porque aquilo já deve ter voado tudo


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 20:33)

2,3ºC agora, se houvesse frio em altitude já estaria a cair água-neve  

Espectaculares as fotos Minho, imagino a dificuldade em focar a camara com esse vento!


----------



## Minho (18 Fev 2006 às 20:35)

Fil disse:
			
		

> 2,3ºC agora, se houvesse frio em altitude já estaria a cair água-neve



Fil, nitidamente vem aí um nevão dos bons para esta noite


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2006 às 20:36)

mais uma ou 2 horas e vais ter neve ai a bombar. calma fil


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 20:37)

aki agora tb desceu um pouco, 4.5ºc mas ainda nao xega   
chove muito e pena e nao ser neve, vamos esperar +um pouco


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 20:45)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Viva!
> Já que não havia neve resolvi ir ao mar e ver como estavam as coisas....
> Fui á localidade de A Guardia que fica em frente a Caminha.
> Digo-vos nunca senti um vento tão forte na minha vida. Era mesmo díficil uma pessoa deslocar-se e as rajadas empurravam mesmo uma pessoa. Não faço a mínima a ideia de que ordem de grandeza eram os ventos.... na minha terra não costuma haver grandes temporais...
> ...



 Bravo Minho!!!!!!!!!!

 Sin duda las olas eran enormes!!   Toda una experiencia!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (18 Fev 2006 às 20:50)

aqui por Almada acabou de chover muito fortemente c muito vento que derrobou varios contentores do lixo...quanto ao mar...estava assustador aqui na costa da caparica por volta das 18h c a praia mar. o vento tb era muito forte


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 20:50)

pek sempre axas k a massa de ar frio vai entrar na penisula?

abraços


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 20:55)

Deixem a frente passar que a temperatura depois desce  aqui neste momento estão a fazer rajadas muito fortes mas ainda não chove.As pessoas não tem consciência deixam objectos soltos nas varandas e ainda à pouco vi voar um tabuleiro de tinta o que vale é que não tinha tinta,lol e agora mesmo caiu uma tábua enorme vinda lá de cima de uma varanda que só não me caiu em cima Pq. eu já tinha vindo para dentro Pq. se não eu não estaria aqui a escrever estas linhas!!!muitas pessoas também não tem culpa não sabiam que vinha mau tempo se a quem compete tivesse alertado da chegada do mau tempo as pessoas talvez tivessem mais cuidado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 20:55)

Fil eu bem te disse, espera que vais ver como é!   

Por aqui o temporal instalou-se, está um vento forte e constante que nem vos digo nada, a luz está só a ameaçar espero que seja só isso mesmo, ficar aqui isolado sem saber o que se passa no fórum era um grande sacrilégio!  

Minho gabo-te a coragem, espectaculares as fotos. A quantos km fica da tua casita dessa costa?

A Temp. estancou nos 10,8 ºC


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 21:01)

Eu já estava a espera disto, estava a chover tão bem e agora que a temperatura começa a aproximar-se da neve a chuva parou     

1,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:02)

amigos aki ja cai agua-neve(muito dispersa mas ja se nota nos vidros dos carros) temp: 3.1ºc    

mas ainda precisa muito de baixar a temperatura


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 21:02)

As fotas estão epectaculares. Grandes ondas  

Por aqui a chuva parou. A frente já passou. Agora é esperar pelos aguaceiros do ar frio pós-frontal.
3,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2006 às 21:03)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pek sempre axas k a massa de ar frio vai entrar na penisula?
> 
> abraços



 Fíjate como va entrando el aire frio y fíjate también en los nucleos convectivos postfrontales que he señalado. Esos son los que traerán la nieve a cotas más bajas tras el descenso de temperaturas posterior al paso del frente. Al rolar los vientos a oeste-noroeste con el giro ciclónico se estamparán sin remedio contra la Península. Posteriormente entrarán nuevas masas nubosas fruto de la borrasca pero ya con dirección más noroeste-norte






 Bueno chicos, os dejo que me voy al pueblo. Pasad buena noche y buena madrugada!!    

 Um abraço


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:05)

abraço pek, esperemos k amanha estejamos todos blancos


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 21:07)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos aki ja cai agua-neve(muito dispersa mas ja se nota nos vidros dos carros) temp: 3.1ºc
> 
> mas ainda precisa muito de baixar a temperatura



Ganda sortudo! isso é sinal de que ela vai aparecer com toda a garantia!


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 21:16)

Aqui com 1,8ºC só caía água  

Onde provavelmente deve estar a nevar deve ser na Guarda


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

nao e nada de especial mas kuando cai nos vidros ja la ficam umas coisinhas branquitas lol   

de certeza k a 1000m ja neva


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 21:24)

Boas noites, por aqui está temporal valente, arvores caidas, muita chuva e 9º mas isto ainda não começou na minha opnião


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

oxala k sim, alguem ja deu uma olhada nos mapas?


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 21:29)

Nos mapas só ás 00h é que a festa começa em termos de frio ate lá vai baixando a temperatura sempre, assim digo eu


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:33)

amigos confirmo ja cai neve misturada com agua a 750m   

sera k vamos ter nevao?

cumprimentos


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 21:35)

Mais uma prova que as cotas de neve do IM são uma completa invenção   

E a Covilhã até é uma cidade relativamente quente para a altitude a que está


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

e verdade a covilha tem um aquecimento muito grande devido ao seu desenvolvimento presente...

vamos ver onde isto vai parar


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

Por aqui também já caiem alguns flocos misturados com neve por entre a chuva.

Vou jantar


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 21:38)

Aqui estão a cair umas gotas enormes.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 21:39)

A frente ta nesta altura no interior centro e a atravessar a zona de lx e vai entrar agora no Alentejo mas no Alentejo já é muito estreitinha não demora muito a passar, o pior do vento acho que já passou foi antes da frente até Pq. se repararem ao passar a frente o vento acalma consideravelmente,a temperatura é que já se nota muito mais baixa antes da frente eu tinha 14ºC e nesta altura tenho quase 10ºC e com tendencia a baixar.E as cotas de neve a baixarem vão o fazer a partir desta altura.Agora atenção aos aguaceiros pôs frente tbm vão ser alguns bastante intensos,e de neve nas terras altas...


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 21:40)

Já se começam a ver alguns flocos entre a chuva.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 21:43)

Dá para ver os flocos a cairem nos carros e a derreter.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:44)

exacto e como aki, esperemos k essa massa de ar frio entre e traga consigo aguaceiros fortes de neve....


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 21:45)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Mais uma prova que as cotas de neve do IM são uma completa invenção
> 
> E a Covilhã até é uma cidade relativamente quente para a altitude a que está



E olha que a -30 e a 0 ainda não entraram por ai, nem por aqui

   

A cota vai ser de 300 a 400m acreditem


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:48)

a massa de ar ja se esta a aproximar de portugal espero k atinja o norte e centro do pais   

http://www.weather-forecast.com/uk_radar.shtml


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 21:50)

Alguem viu o Telejornal hoje? Falaram no que vem ai ou não?


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 21:52)

2,2ºC agora.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 21:52)

nepias a tvi so faz reportagens tipo "o maior melão do mundo po guiness" e seus afins..

bem isto ate nem pode ser nada de especial o k ai vem mas penso k deviam estar mais atentos, mas a proteççao civil e k tem a culpa


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Fev 2006 às 21:53)

*ventania*

boas

lisboa já esta mais calma por aqui  acho que o ponto forte já passou.

venham essas imagens 

o pessoal do centro e sul está à espera    

abraços


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 21:55)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> nepias a tvi so faz reportagens tipo "o maior melão do mundo po guiness" e seus afins..
> 
> bem isto ate nem pode ser nada de especial o k ai vem mas penso k deviam estar mais atentos, mas a proteççao civil e k tem a culpa



Epá a protecção civil quer é andar de jipe e  4x4 com os seus casacos e coletes fluorcentes  Eles percebem alguma coisa disto?


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:00)

ta a xegar a hora de vermos os redadeiros mapas das 22h pra ver entao o k a i vem, kem os vir 1 deixem aki o k pensam k se vai passar esta noite....


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> ta a xegar a hora de vermos os redadeiros mapas das 22h pra ver entao o k a i vem, kem os vir 1 deixem aki o k pensam k se vai passar esta noite....


 
Para esta noite meto a cota a 600-700m, isto é pra começar, não descarto os 500m. Atenção para hoje


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 22:08)

Aqui não só parou de chover/nevar como já vejo estrelas no céu   

1,6ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:10)

isso e k e mau    se calhar estamos a criar muita expectativa para a situação....


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> isso e k e mau    se calhar estamos a criar muita expectativa para a situação....




Bem o INM deve estar completamente baralhado, nem sabe actualizar, nem dar alertas, aquilo tá morto, pq será? Será o fantasma do 29 de Janeiro?


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2006 às 22:14)

*No momento*

Boa noite amigos, estou neste momento a postear do centro de Arganil, a temp. tem vindo a descer e está agora nos 6º.
Tem chovido e trovejado incessantemente para não falar nó vento que já passou, veremos....


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:14)

agora voltou o vento forte e parece k ainda e de sw alguem me pode confirmar?


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 22:14)

Estar céu limpo é normal após a passagem de uma frente fria calma Pq. os aguaceiros vão entrar agora pelo litoral e progridem depois para o interior vamos ver é se depois com a aproximação dos aguaceiros se a temperatura não sobe.


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 22:17)

A massa de nuvens que se vê no satelite apos a passagem da superficie frontal vai atingir sobretudo o norte e centro, serão seguramente aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de situações pontuais de vento forte e uma ou outra trovoada, arrisco uma cota de neve entre os 500/600 mtos.
Quanto ao sul e particularmente á regiao de Lisboa e Alentejo pouco se passará a não ser um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte com uma ou outra trovoada e descida da temperatura que será insuficiente para nevar
Mas como o Luper disse que a cota poderia ser de 300 metros, talvez neve no alto do Monsanto(que tem 236 mtos)


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

Pessoal isto foi incrível acabou agora mesmo de cair o céu!!!     A temp. caiu de 9,5ºC para os 2,6ºC!!!  Uma coisa raramente vista por estas paragens!!!


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 22:27)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Boa noite amigos, estou neste momento a postear do centro de Arganil, a temp. tem vindo a descer e está agora nos 6º.
> Tem chovido e trovejado incessantemente para não falar nó vento que já passou, veremos....



Santos se estás em Arganil vais ter bem mais hipoteses de ver nevar do que no Sobral  
Boa sorte pra ti, eu cá estou estou no sitio mais improvavel para ver nevar...pelo menos hoje


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 22:27)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> A massa de nuvens que se vê no satelite apos a passagem da superficie frontal vai atingir sobretudo o norte e centro, serão seguramente aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de situações pontuais de vento forte e uma ou outra trovoada, arrisco uma cota de neve entre os 500/600 mtos.
> Quanto ao sul e particularmente á regiao de Lisboa e Alentejo pouco se passará a não ser um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte com uma ou outra trovoada e descida da temperatura que será insuficiente para nevar
> Mas como o Luper disse que a cota poderia ser de 300 metros, talvez neve no alto do Monsanto(que tem 236 mtos)




Nem mais é isso mesmo espero que com os ventos de NW empurre os aguaceiros um pouco mais para sul tbm mas quem ta no norte não se preocupe Pq. o que não vão faltar são aguaceiros.  A neve não sei se cairá a uma cota tão baixa mas espero bem que sim


----------



## Santos (18 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pessoal isto foi incrível acabou agora mesmo de cair o céu!!!     A temp. caiu de 9,5ºC para os 2,6ºC!!!  Uma coisa raramente vista por estas paragens!!!



Bem por esse andar


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> A massa de nuvens que se vê no satelite apos a passagem da superficie frontal vai atingir sobretudo o norte e centro, serão seguramente aguaceiros de neve acompanhados de situações pontuais de vento forte e uma ou outra trovoada, arrisco uma cota de neve entre os 500/600 mtos.
> Quanto ao sul e particularmente á regiao de Lisboa e Alentejo pouco se passará a não ser um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte com uma ou outra trovoada e descida da temperatura que será insuficiente para nevar
> Mas como o Luper disse que a cota poderia ser de 300 metros, talvez neve no alto do Monsanto(que tem 236 mtos)



Já escrevi sobre as cotas desta noite


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:29)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pessoal isto foi incrível acabou agora mesmo de cair o céu!!!     A temp. caiu de 9,5ºC para os 2,6ºC!!!  Uma coisa raramente vista por estas paragens!!!




Epá o que se passou ai? É a glaciação a caminho ou k?


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 22:30)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pessoal isto foi incrível acabou agora mesmo de cair o céu!!!     A temp. caiu de 9,5ºC para os 2,6ºC!!!  Uma coisa raramente vista por estas paragens!!!



KimCarvalho com essa temperatura quase dá pra nevar 
Não te esqueças das fotos   
Aqui é o contrario a temperatura subiu dos 9,2ºc para os 10,1


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

pessoal vamos ver os mapas europeus a ver o k nos dizem ja k o INM nao deve haver la ninguem lol


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:32)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pessoal vamos ver os mapas europeus a ver o k nos dizem ja k o INM nao deve haver la ninguem lol




No europeu só vejo frio a perder de vista.........


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 22:34)

Estou aqui a fazer uma pequena montagem do filme que consegui fazer no meio de tanta admiração, caiu foi granizo! choveu uma loucura! Dá gosto ver água a correr nos solos, e tanto que precisamos!!  
A chuva era horizontal! Gostei! e o vento ui ui ui!


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:39)

bem parece k a frente mais activa ja passou agora so nos resta uma remota esperança

http://www.weather-forecast.com/uk_radar.shtml


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 22:39)

Impressionante essa descida de 7ºC  que temperatura tens agora?



Aqui continua céu pouco nublado mas nem por isso a temperatura desce, agora 1,3ºC


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

KIM não meteste o termómetro no frigorífico?


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> KIM não meteste o termómetro no frigorífico?


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

Essas descidas de temperatura são mais habituais nas trovoadas de Verão.
Deve ter sido um fenómeno semelhante. Uma forte corrente descendente numa nuvem de grande desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 22:48)

Cai sleet desde há 1 h e já quase que ternava quando fui lá fora, espero por essas células de madrugada!  

E faltou a luz constantemente durante 1.30h


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

pois deve ser mesmo essa a explicaçao pois isso nao e muito normal..
por aki a frente ja passou e estranho observar k a temperaura esta a subir em vez de supostamente descer tenho 4.1ºc


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Cai sleet desde há 1 h e já quase que ternava quando fui lá fora, espero por essas células de madrugada!
> 
> E faltou a luz constantemente durante 1.30h



Em Gaia?


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 22:51)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Cai sleet desde há 1 h e já quase que ternava quando fui lá fora, espero por essas células de madrugada!
> 
> E faltou a luz constantemente durante 1.30h



E troveja constantemente, boas células embebidas!


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 22:53)

Volta a chuva.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Fev 2006 às 22:53)

6.3 espectacular

o q ai vem!!!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E troveja constantemente, boas células embebidas!




Alguma coisa que funciona    

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:01)

Voltam os flocos


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:04)

Chuva e alguns floquitos.


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

entao o melhor e eskecer a neve   esta e a 2 frente k entra na zona de bragança juntamente com a massa de ar frio e nao neva e melhor esquecer


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 23:08)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> entao o melhor e eskecer a neve   esta e a 2 frente k entra na zona de bragança juntamente com a massa de ar frio e nao neva e melhor esquecer




Esquecer pq? Achas que o ponto alto já passou?


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 23:12)

exactamente o que agora penso eu ira afectar bragança e a zona centro sao restos da frente activa k ja passou... isto digo eu espero tar enganado


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 23:13)

Já tinha saudades de ver um radar assim!!!ta lindo espero não ter que esperar muito para ver de novo.Se tudo der certo para a semana pode estar melhor ainda!!!


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 23:32)

Porra já mes estou a irritar   continua a chover com alguns flocos pelo meio, nunca mais passa a neve!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:39)

penso que só de madrugada...
4.6ºC neste momento desde as 18.ooh que baixou lentamente até este valor, o problema é o vento!


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 23:46)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Porra já mes estou a irritar   continua a chover com alguns flocos pelo meio, nunca mais passa a neve!!


A Serra da Nogueira é k já deve ter uma optima altura de neve!!!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:47)

Lá se foi a eletricidade outra vez e estou a ficar sem bateria e por causa disto:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html

já trovojou mais do que noa ano passado inteiro  

Boas


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

Vai caindo neve e chuva


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Fev 2006 às 23:52)

*e as fotos e filmes*

vá la  as fotos e filmes 

aqui em lisboa esta tudo calminho


na minha estação estou a 78 m de altitude tenho 12.6c

e ceu limpo

abraços


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

Já começa a ser mais neve que chuva.


----------



## João (18 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

Aqui por Montemor já choveu mto e fez mto vento!!  
Nas zonas mais altas até o carro abanava!!  
Tamos com 8 Graus!  
Boas noites e boas nevadas!


----------



## Fil (18 Fev 2006 às 23:57)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Já começa a ser mais neve que chuva.



Tens a certeza?   

Aqui não vejo cair nem neve nem chuva, inclusivé até já volto a ver estrelas entre as nuvens


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:58)

Aqui também está a parar.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

Quando parecia que era a sério parou


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

Agora é que aproxima uma cintura de instabilidade que poderá tornar as coisas mais interessantes...  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/D2u.html

Já via a nevar e trovejar mas as temperaturas eram mais baixas, a ver vamos.  

A previsão temp. para as 23h não está muito má
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.html


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 00:00)

Já é a segunda vez que acontece esta noite, quando está quase a passar a neve a precipitação para   

Que desilusão


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 00:07)

Agora tudi calmo, estou com 7,8ºC   

Aqui fica o registo do pouco que apanhei, pois fiquei boquiaberto e sem reacção! Parecia um tornado à americana   

Passagem da Frente 18FEV06 em Elvas 

Tem 4 Megas.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 00:12)

Está a nevar. Será que se aguenta?


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Já parou.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 00:16)

Volta a cair outra vez


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 00:17)

*boa*

  estava forte   

boas  imagens parabens

alguem tirou a uns raios  ou ao mar tb deve ser  belas imagens 

por aqui tudo calminho continua 12.8c  e estrelas 
     
abraços meteo para todos


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Agora tudi calmo, estou com 7,8ºC
> 
> Aqui fica o registo do pouco que apanhei, pois fiquei boquiaberto e sem reacção! Parecia um tornado à americana
> 
> ...



É uma pena ser de noite mas deu para ouvir o grande barulho da chuva a diluviar, da trovoada e do vento! 



			
				Dan disse:
			
		

> Está a nevar. Será que se aguenta?



Aqui chove


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 00:23)

Fil disse:
			
		

> É uma pena ser de noite mas deu para ouvir o grande barulho da chuva a diluviar, da trovoada e do vento!
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui chove


Não desesperes, é inevitável fugir-lhe, amanhã tens os resultados.

Bem...até amanhã...(ainda volta cá lá para as 4h para ver o que aconteceu).

Sonhos brancos.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Não desesperes, é inevitável fugir-lhe, amanhã tens os resultados.
> 
> Bem...até amanhã...(ainda volta cá lá para as 4h para ver o que aconteceu).
> 
> Sonhos brancos.



Update: já neva   

Bons sonhos


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 00:37)

Incrivel, vou á rua a tirar uma foto e que vejo? Tá a chover de novo!


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 00:52)

Foi um bom dia de chuva e vento como eu tava á espera mas como esperava tbm não é noite para ver grandes nevoes a cotas baixas pode ser que amanha ao fim do dia seja melhor.  
abraços para todos e boa noite...


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 01:05)

Agora na rádio já falam do mau tempo falam em quedas de árvores,cortes de luz e inundaçoes... depois de ter feito muito obrigado tbm eu! mas antes de fazer calão-se em copas venha o que vier!!!agora já se ouve a protecção civil....


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (19 Fev 2006 às 01:18)

é sempre assim...o site do I.M. qd esta mau tempo falha sempre qq coisita...hoje foi as imagens de satelite   eu percebo pouco de meteorologia mas olho pras imagens de satelite e vejo +- o q vem aí...eles têm tudo e + alguma coisa, e conhecem o nosso clima, e dao falhas brutais...enfim  
boa noite a todos!


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 01:31)

Por aqui a frente fria não passou...   

8.8ºC de momento...


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 02:43)

Está a ser neste momento o ponto alto da noite!4ºC e uma granizada brutal!Parece que nevou no jardim a frente de minha casa!Está completamente branco de tanto gelo que cai!Troveja mais do que muito e o resto da noite promete!


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 02:45)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Está a ser neste momento o ponto alto da noite!4ºC e uma granizada brutal!Parece que nevou no jardim a frente de minha casa!Está completamente branco de tanto gelo que cai!Troveja mais do que muito e o resto da noite promete!



 

Eu tenho 10ºC em Gaia, já para n falar que por cá está tudo seco e não há qualquer trovoada


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 02:55)

Incrivel Tozequio!No momento em que começou a trovejar e a cair granizo, deram-se rajadas mto fortes d vento e a temperatura baixou abismalmente!Voltei agora aos 6,5ºC!


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 02:56)

LOL

Aqui praticamente não há vento   

É muito curioso esta diferença tão abismal entre o Porto e Gaia


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 03:00)

Aqui em Queluz veio um aguaceiro de Granizo!!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 03:07)

Aqui neste momento acalmou..Vamos esperar para ver amanha (hoje) o que nos traz pela manha!   suponho que vamos acordar e muito do norte vai estar bem paradinho!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 03:14)

*por aqui*

por aqui em lisboa marca na minha estação 10ºc

como esta abrigada pode estar por volta dos 8ºc

estão agora umas pequenas nuvens 

imagens filmes  tiagofsky desse temporal não tens nada?

abraço


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 03:14)

Recomeça a chover com intensidade, temperatura desce rapidamente para 8.7


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 03:17)

[/URL][/IMG] 

Desculpem lá mas eu acho que não estou maluco, eu acho que já vi esta imagem no dia 29 de Janeiro  
É quase igual, só não sei qual a direcção da nubolosidade


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 04:11)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil eu bem te disse, espera que vais ver como é!
> 
> Por aqui o temporal instalou-se, está um vento forte e constante que nem vos digo nada, a luz está só a ameaçar espero que seja só isso mesmo, ficar aqui isolado sem saber o que se passa no fórum era um grande sacrilégio!
> 
> ...




Obrigado.
Fica aproximadamente a 70 km


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 04:21)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Agora tudi calmo, estou com 7,8ºC
> 
> Aqui fica o registo do pouco que apanhei, pois fiquei boquiaberto e sem reacção! Parecia um tornado à americana
> 
> ...



Fico muito contente por ver a chover com essa força no Alentejo


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 04:25)

Em Melgaço a temperatura não está muito baixa 6.9ºC. Estimo que a cota de neve deverá andar nos 800 metros.
Amanhã lá terei de madrugar para ir fazer uma reportagem porque aqui ao domingo à tarde é género Serra da Estrela, impossível chegar lá cima com tamanhas excursões á serra


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 05:19)

Por cá outro aguaceiro de granizo, aqui o que cai é só granizo,lol, por enguanto


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 07:36)

boas cheiguei agora a casa tenho neve a 100metros da minha casa e neva na cidade da covilha embora nao esteja a acumular k grande m****


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 07:45)

a cota de neve agora tenho a certeza foi de 950m ou seja o IMN nao se enganou muito, e frustante ir a janela ver neve 100m acima da minha casa e estar a nevar na covilha e nao pegar....


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 08:07)

Aqui a cota também deve ter ficado pelos 900m.
Para os lados de Montesinho está tudo branco e para os lados da Nogueira também.
Esta é para o lado de Montesinho.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 09:48)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui a cota também deve ter ficado pelos 900m.
> Para os lados de Montesinho está tudo branco e para os lados da Nogueira também.
> Esta é para o lado de Montesinho.


Pouca sorte Dan, na encosta de Montesinho parece ter nevado a uma cota infeior


----------



## dj_alex (19 Fev 2006 às 10:01)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Agora na rádio já falam do mau tempo falam em quedas de árvores,cortes de luz e inundaçoes... depois de ter feito muito obrigado tbm eu! mas antes de fazer calão-se em copas venha o que vier!!!agora já se ouve a protecção civil....



Concordo contigo...a parece que a culpa de a informação de mau tempo não passar, não é do IM...

No sistema de avisos de IM, quase todo o pais esta em Alerta amarelo, devido a vento médio e vento rajada..havendo ainda alguns distritos do pais em alerta amarelo, devido à queda e neve e trovoadas!!!

Alguem nos telejornais ou nas rádios deu alguma referencia sobre o assunto? (antes de o mau tempo acontecer?)

De qualquer maneira...hoje só dá Fátima...


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 10:24)

A banda nubosa que assinalo deverá fazer baixar mais ainda as temperaturas e neve deve descer a partir das 12h.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 11:23)

Estamos sempre a a criticar o IM mas afinal até têm estado a acertar nas cotas porque por aquilo que o pessoal diz é que está a nevar a partir dos 900 metros(eles previram 1000 metros)  
Outra coisa que já me apercebi é que em comparação com o dia 29 de Janeiro, hoje a precipitação têm sido mais curta e ocasional e no dia 29 foi mais intensa e mais duradoura.
Penso que esta é uma das diferenças principais porque na situação de 29 houve precipitação algumas horas seguidas, o que permitiu que a temperatura tivesse oportunidade de ir baixando durante esse tempo todo.
O que temos hoje é uma precipitação intensa mas muito curta não permitindo que a temperartura baixe muito.
A temperatura de facto baixa, mas os aguaceiros são tão curtos que mal terminam ela volta a subir  
Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas isto é aquilo que eu tenho estado a observar


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 11:42)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Estamos sempre a a criticar o IM mas afinal até têm estado a acertar nas cotas porque por aquilo que o pessoal diz é que está a nevar a partir dos 900 metros(eles previram 1000 metros)
> Outra coisa que já me apercebi é que em comparação com o dia 29 de Janeiro, hoje a precipitação têm sido mais curta e ocasional e no dia 29 foi mais intensa e mais duradoura.
> Penso que esta é uma das diferenças principais porque na situação de 29 houve precipitação algumas horas seguidas, o que permitiu que a temperatura tivesse oportunidade de ir baixando durante esse tempo todo.
> O que temos hoje é uma precipitação intensa mas muito curta não permitindo que a temperartura baixe muito.
> ...



Para mim é o factor vento, esse sim o grande culpado da cota não ter baixado


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 11:43)

Bons dias!

Depois de uma noite completamente decepcionante com neve chuva e principalmente muito vento vejo neste momento como a temperatura desce como nunca vi! Tinha 5,2ºC e em 2 minutos já vai em 1,8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 11:44)

por ca 5,7 º e acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo. De certeza que aqui mesmo ao lado em S.mamede ja nevou.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 11:45)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Para mim é o factor vento, esse sim o grande culpado da cota não ter baixado



Concordo plenamente! 

Agora já subiu um pouco para 2,2ºC


----------



## Seringador (19 Fev 2006 às 11:49)

Esteve a cair neve a 700m desde as 9:00 até ás 10:15, tirei umas fotos que depois irei postar durante a tarde.
Subi até aos 1000m e foi sempre a nevar, um erro de 200/300 metros por parte do IM. Estão 4.2ºC neste momento!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 11:50)

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/

Selecionem as horas que quizerem e observem a tragetoria da depressao e da massa de ar frio que vai entrando no nosso pais.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 11:57)

Ta a nevar fraco neste momento. A ver o que dura desta vez   

Temperatura de 2,2ºC


----------



## Seringador (19 Fev 2006 às 12:01)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Ta a nevar fraco neste momento. A ver o que dura desta vez
> 
> Temperatura de 2,2ºC



O melhor está reservado para a tarde Fil!


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:01)

Esta noite a cota deve descer mais um pouco   

Venho da Nogueira, está cheia de neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:04)

Vá lá não sejam mauzinhos e coloquem umas fotitas para tirar este mau sabor da boca! hehehe


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 12:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O melhor está reservado para a tarde Fil!



Espero bem que sim porque já parou e já vejo o azul do céu entre as nuvens   

A temperatura sobe para os 2,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:06)

Aqui vão algunas fotos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:08)

excelentes!!!   

Ainda caiu bem terá o quê 7 ou 8 cm de neve?


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:09)

Mais umas.











O limpa-neve sempre funciona


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 12:13)

Dan que belas fotos até me babei a ve-las    
ÉS um sortudo por viver ao pé da neve.

Já repararam que o IM actualizou a previsão e dá muito menos precipitação do que dava ontem


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:14)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> excelentes!!!
> 
> Ainda caiu bem terá o quê 7 ou 8 cm de neve?


Tem bem mais do que isso. Num local medi uns 18-20cm.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 12:19)

Em Montalegre é que deve estar uma camada daquelas!!     Temperatura: -0.1ºC e 2,9mm d precipitação!!


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 12:21)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Em Montalegre é que deve estar uma camada daquelas!!     Temperatura: -0.1ºC e 2,9mm d precipitação!!



E na Guarda! Pena não haver cá ninguem desses 2 locais  

É que 1000m são muitos metros!


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:21)

Nem tudo são más noticias.Ontem cairam mais de 20mm e hoje também já choveu e nevou alguma coisa.
Nestes últimos 4 dias dias já temos quase metade da precipitação média de Fevereiro


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:24)

Boas fotos Dan!
Seria o limpa neves ou a temperatura demasiada elevada que não permitiu a acumulação?


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:24)

Na Nogueira havia alguma neve já aos 850m, mas neve a sério só acima dos 1000m.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:27)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Boas fotos Dan!
> Seria o limpa neves ou a temperatura demasiada elevada que não permitiu a acumulação?



Foi mesmo o limpa-neves. As estradas secundárias que dão acesso a esta estavam completamente cheias de neve, nem se viam. Só limparam esta.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 12:29)

Aproveitei o ceu menos nublado para tirar umas fotos ao longe desde minha casa:


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:33)

Montesinho e as serras de Espanha estão bem branquinhas. Ainda este Inverno não tinha visto a serra de Montesinho com tanta neve como hoje.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 12:34)

Reparem bem nesta notícia que vem no correio da manhã de hoje! 
"NEVE POSSÍVEL NO ALENTEJO

Hoje e amanhã prevêem-se rajadas de vento até 100 km/h nas terras altas e queda de neve acima dos mil metros – o Alentejo pode voltar a vestir de branco.(...)"

http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=192155&idselect=10&idCanal=10&p=94

Quem lhes terá dito?


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:35)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aproveitei o ceu menos nublado para tirar umas fotos ao longe desde minha casa:




A 1ª foto é da Sanábria não? Tem uma camada impressionante


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 12:38)

Bom dia...que lindas fotos Dan e Fil  adorei mesmo,que pena eu aqui não ter a mesma vista que vocês tem ai.  Essa noticia ta desactualizada!!só pode ser!Não estamos a 29 de Janeiro...


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 12:40)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A 1ª foto é da Sanábria não? Tem uma camada impressionante



Sim   

Agora a temperatura sobe imparavel, já vou em 5,6ºC.

Neve no Alentejo era bom sinal para o resto do país. Mas dizer que vai nevar acima dos 1000m e que por isso o Alentejo pode-se cubir de neve é entrar um pouco em contradição


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

Neste momento tenho aqui 12,1ºC ontem a esta hora tinha 16ºC foi uma boa descida, a mínima foi de 8,6ºC na outra noite tinha sido de 12,5º,a temperatura deve descer em todo o pai ate quarta em particular as mínimas deve mesmo ficar entre os 0º e os 5ºC junto ao Litoral lá para meio da semana e entre os 0º e os -5ªC no interior o pior é que a chuva deve acabar amanha!   mas talvez volte em força na quinta.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:57)

Começa a trovejar em Melgaço. Ceú muito muito escuro para W e NW.
9.6ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 13:11)

Granizada brutal no Porto!Agora continua mas mais com chuva..Céu muitissímo carregado. 10ºC


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 13:13)

não chove em gaia, 15ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 13:31)

Tá visto que Gaia e Porto não têm nada a ver com a outra e ainda se querem unir


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 13:33)

boas aki teve a nevar de manha alternadamente com chuva, foi uma pena ter a neve tao perto de casa e nao cair nenhum nevao na cidade   

durante a noite a minima xegou aos 1.2 graus tendo estado a nevar...

a serra esta com 75cm na torre
http://www.turistrela.pt/inverno/estancia/index.asp

afinal o Inm sabia o k dizia nos e k começamos aki a criar ilusoes   

e como esta a cidade de bragança tem neve?


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 13:35)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Tá visto que Gaia e Porto não têm nada a ver com a outra e ainda se querem unir



Mas é incrível uma diferença tão grande!Se realmente o tozequio esta nos carvalhos ainda é uma distancia consideravel(15kms?),mas mesmo assim não é razão para tanta diferença(achava eu!).


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 13:38)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas aki teve a nevar de manha alternadamente com chuva, foi uma pena ter a neve tao perto de casa e nao cair nenhum nevao na cidade
> 
> durante a noite a minima xegou aos 1.2 graus tendo estado a nevar...
> 
> ...



Tal e qual como aí  
Nevou mas com chuva.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 13:50)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Reparem bem nesta notícia que vem no correio da manhã de hoje!
> "NEVE POSSÍVEL NO ALENTEJO
> 
> Hoje e amanhã prevêem-se rajadas de vento até 100 km/h nas terras altas e queda de neve acima dos mil metros – o Alentejo pode voltar a vestir de branco.(...)"
> ...



Epá voces não menosprezem o Alentejo, se o correio da manhã disse então é porque vai nevar mesmo! nem que seja nos 27 metros que a S. de São Mamede tem acima dos 1000!!


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 13:52)

Deve estar a entrar uma massa de ar um pouco mais fria porque o céu descobriu e a temperatura não disparou 2ºC como de costume...


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 13:54)

o k se preve pa noite? alguem arrisca dizer?


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

boas tive agora a ver uma reportagem na rtpn e guarda esta sub um forte nevão   

axo k foi a unica cidade do pais k teve a visita da neve  

la estao os 1000metros k o INM falavam


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

Eu arrisco dizer que vai continuar a cair aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas e granizo, mais para o fim da tarde pode aumentar de frequência e a temperatura um pouco mais baixa que na ultima noite a neve vai aparecer com mais frequência nas terras altas para a noite.Eu gostava era de ver esta instabilidade na quarta até sexta.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 14:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aproveitei o ceu menos nublado para tirar umas fotos ao longe desde minha casa:


Que espectáculooooooo, quantos metros não estaram ali acumulados!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 14:47)

hoje o forum ta muito calmo, deve estar tudo desiludido   
pessoal vamos la animar isto e digam la o k pensam k vai acontecer na proxima noite e madrugada


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> hoje o forum ta muito calmo, deve estar tudo desiludido
> pessoal vamos la animar isto e digam la o k pensam k vai acontecer na proxima noite e madrugada



Eu já nem vejo modelos nem previsões só para não apanhar decepções.

Agora aqui está a cair granizo e algum floco pelo meio. Temperatura em 2,9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 14:53)

aki tb estao uns aguaceiros e tb cai um floco ou outro puxados a vento la de cima da serra.
eu penso k a noite vem ai ainda muita precipitaçao mas tive a ver o mapa
e penso k a temperatura ira subir esta noite espero estar enganado

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/index.htm


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 14:57)

Tão rápico começou como acabou, já sai o sol de novo...

Eu desisto


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 14:59)

sabes agora durante a tarde vai ser assim aguaceiros com ceu mais ou menos encoberto, o sol a dar umas espreitadelas, mas penso k durante  a noite ira chover quisá nevar


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 15:00)

Aviso de última hora: no Marão está a nevar intensamente,os meus pais estão parados no alto de Espinho com 2 graus e queda d neve intensa!Logo a noite ja devo ter fotos!


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 15:05)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> sabes agora durante a tarde vai ser assim aguaceiros com ceu mais ou menos encoberto, o sol a dar umas espreitadelas, mas penso k durante  a noite ira chover quisá nevar



Esperemos que sim   



			
				Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Aviso de última hora: no Marão está a nevar intensamente,os meus pais estão parados no alto de Espinho com 2 graus e queda d neve intensa!Logo a noite ja devo ter fotos!



Belas noticias! Alguem sabe a que altitude se encontra esse "troço da morte"?


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 15:07)

posso estar enganado mas axo k nessa zona ronda os 1000m


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 15:10)

aki esta a explicação por estar a nevar no marao
estamos a ser atingidos por esta banda nublosa acompanhada de ar frio nas capas altas da atmosfera
http://www.weather-forecast.com/uk_radar.shtml


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 15:23)

Quando o IP4 passa no alto de Espinho a altitude ronda os 1024m de altitude..Mas pelos vistos a partir dos 850m ja nevava!E engraçado que pelos vistos tb granizava com força misturado com a neve o que dá uma situação extremamente complicada..Os meus belhotes continuam presos no meio da nevada!


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 15:25)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Quando o IP4 passa no alto de Espinho a altitude ronda os 1024m de altitude..Mas pelos vistos a partir dos 850m ja nevava!E engraçado que pelos vistos tb granizava com força misturado com a neve o que dá uma situação extremamente complicada..Os meus belhotes continuam presos no meio da nevada!



Diz-lhes para tirarem muitas fotos enquanto esperam!


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 15:26)

Tá a cair um forte aguaceiro em setubal e a temperatura caio dos 13,9ºC para os 10,7ªC este foi o maior aguaceiro a cair ate agora neste dia, finalmente cai um! já vi passar 5 aguaceiros ao lado da cidade.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

boas 

bem pessoal por lisboa está neste momento a chegar umas nuvens negras e já chove pois da minha janela já nao vejo o rio tejo estou a 1km


em peniche tenho lá amigos e sei que esta a trovejar 
 pode ser que venha para lx   

vou agora para a zona de coruche para ver se apanho algumas fotos de raios pois é capaz de dar umas por lá    

abraços


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Fev 2006 às 15:32)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Diz-lhes para tirarem muitas fotos enquanto esperam!



Não preocupar!Eu disse a minha mae para acabar com a memória do telemovel!   Mas pelos vistos na aldeia dos meus avós, perto de Alijó(alguem conhece?boa pinga!  ) que fica a 550m não estava muito frio(cerca de 5ºC,segundo os meus padrecitos..) Acho que Alvão Marão e tudo em redor ta bem branquinho!


----------



## Seringador (19 Fev 2006 às 15:32)

1015mt, mas já nevou hoje de manhã e vai nevar ainda mais ás 18 a 800m, onde estou actualmente. de caminho vou lá cima tirar umas fotos e postar, estão 2.9ºC  
Eu sempre esperei que fosse no dia 19, mas de noite outra frente embebida vai passar...


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

seringador axas k esta noite a cota de neve ira ser mais baixa?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (19 Fev 2006 às 15:45)

Pois caros amigos, por aqui só chovem com algum granizo a mistura (TORRES NOVAS)


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 16:39)

Aqui começou a chover de novo e temperatura em queda, neste momento é de 3,3ºC. A ver se é só mais um simples aguaceiro


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 17:11)

Aqui começou a chover também, escureceu de repente e pimba mais um aguaceiro forte com queda da temp. dos 10 para o 8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 17:14)

aki tenho a temperatura estagnada nos 4.6ºc desde as 16h, ja passaram por aki alguns aguaceiros k sao de neve na serra k avisto da janela de minha casa.... o k sera k a noite nos reserva?


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 17:15)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas aki teve a nevar de manha alternadamente com chuva, foi uma pena ter a neve tao perto de casa e nao cair nenhum nevao na cidade
> 
> durante a noite a minima xegou aos 1.2 graus tendo estado a nevar...
> 
> ...



Essa imagem da torre é de ontem dia 18, hoje nem sequer a actualizaram e adivinhem porquê?
Hoje deve ter nevado tanto que nem conseguiu chegar ninguem até lá
Seguramente deve haver hoje uns 90cm de neve.

Relativamente a situação de hoje o INM ACERTOU COMPLETAMENTE!  
Nós é que criamos demasiadas expectativas


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 17:20)

tambem e para isso k lhes pagam para ao menos tentaren acertar as previsoes   no snow forecast estao a dar 5 cm de neve para kinta feira em varias cidades do pais vamos ver... em meu ver melhor credibilidade do snow forecast e impossivel


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 17:21)

Estive a cerca dos 850m a caminho da serra de s. mamede e caia uma agua-neve.A partir dai estava um nevoeiro desgraçado. Um misto de esperança e desilusão apoderaram-se de mim.

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Valencia de Alcantara-Caceres-Espana-Europa-.html

Valencia de alcantara fica aqui a meia duzia de Km da fronteira.
reparem na previsão para 4ª feira.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 17:25)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tambem e para isso k lhes pagam para ao menos tentaren acertar as previsoes   no snow forecast estao a dar 5 cm de neve para kinta feira em varias cidades do pais vamos ver... em meu ver melhor credibilidade do snow forecast e impossivel



É verdade que lhes pagam mas fartamo-nos de dizer mal deles, ou já se esqueceram?   
Saber reconhecer é uma virtude


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 17:29)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É verdade que lhes pagam mas fartamo-nos de dizer mal deles, ou já se esqueceram?
> Saber reconhecer é uma virtude




exacto nem pus isso em causa reconheço k "infelizmente" acertaram e espero k continuem a acertar para podemos  usufruir de um bom serviço a nivel meterologico k faz tanta falta  faz no nosso pais para alem de ser o unico

abraço


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 17:40)

*Tudo Normal (mais ou menos)*

Amigos como tiveram oportunidade de verificar pelos meus últimos posts passei as duas últimas noites na zona de Arganil.
Informo que me desloco a essa zona com alguma regularidade, verifiquei que a temperatura ontem não pela noite não baixou dos 6º, tenho encontrado temperaturas muito inferiores e muitas das vezes negativas no local!!!
Na zona da serra do Açor (aprox.) ou seja numa das vias que dão acesso ao Piodão mas ainda longe, encontro normalmente e muitas vezes neve e altitudes baixas devido ao microclima existente, hoje pela manhã, encontrei 3,5ºC, a 700m de altitude e apenas alguma água neve, nada daquilo a que tenho encontrado por estes lados e a altitudes bastante inferiores.
A unica diferença foi a chuva que tanta falta faz, a grande trevoada, e o vento que derrubou muitas árvores.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 18:05)

bem por aki a temperatura ta a dar sinais de kerer descer, 4.1ºc vamos ver se esta noite vai haver precipitaçao com a temperatura baixa e consequentemente queda de neve nas terras altas do norte e centro   

o k axam?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 18:17)

5,9


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 18:28)

Eu em termos de precipitação já não espero grande coisa mas espero bem estar enganado.

Aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer, estão agora 1,3ºC e céu nublado com muitas abertas.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

Estive toda a tarde na serra. Havia pouquíssima neve e o pouco branco que existia era granizo.
Mas eis! que rolou o trovão, começou a cair uma granizada valente. Ao fim de 20 minutos abateu-se um nevão como nunca tinha visto. Um espectáculo!

Brevemente vou postar as fotos....


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 18:34)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Esperemos que sim
> 
> 
> 
> Belas noticias! Alguem sabe a que altitude se encontra esse "troço da morte"?



Uns 1010m.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 18:45)

Aqui acabou de cair um fortisimo aguaceiro de granizo a temperatura tá em 8,8ºC.Os aguaceiros vão continuar toda a noite e amanha ate ai meio do dia.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 18:47)

Aqui em Queluz troveja, pode ser a a neve venha depois...lollllll 
(como da outra vez)


Que relâmpagossssss!!!!!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 19:04)

queluz !!!!!

entao deve vir para aqui        


vou estar atento  

ou  melhor deu agora 1  bacano já venho


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 19:05)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Aqui em Queluz troveja, pode ser a a neve venha depois...lollllll
> 
> 
> 
> Que relâmpagossssss!!!!!!!



Aqui no Oeste também troveja com muita intensidade...


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (19 Fev 2006 às 19:12)

aqui por Almada tb ja trovejou as 19h05 +- e foi um raio mesmo pois apagou aluz da zona aqui em redor


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

Em Melgaço 6.5 ºC. A cota de neve esta a descer à brava...     Estimo que deve andar nos 700m


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

Ta-se a formar uma linha de trovoadas junto da costa.Será desta que vou experimentar a minha maquina a tirar fotos a relâmpagos??Já não era sem tempo no verão faz um ano que tenho a maquina e nunca tive oportunidade de ver uma trovoada para fotografar.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

É a vez do granizo


----------



## Seringador (19 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

Vim do alto espinho e na estrada velha estão para aí uns 15-20 cm, e as pessoas para se desviarem do trânsito do IP4 estão a ir por ela e estão a ficar empancados!
Não têm noção do perigo que é ir com carros de duas rodas motrizes para este locais!
Caiu um forte nevão pelas 17.30 até ás 18.30 sensivelmente e o IP4 Parou... de noite se ocorrer precipitação vai ser lindo!

Estão 2.3ºC


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 19:29)

Então...não há fotos não há nada...está tudo calado...com tanta neve por aí...


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

Há um novo post (Fotos  Neve 19-02 em Melgaço) na secção imagens com as fotos da neve.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

por aki ta a cair agua neve tao 3.2ºc enfim... a mesma historia de ontem


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 19:41)

Minho as fotos estão espectaculares mas podias era ter criado uma topico novo visto serem tantas!


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> por aki ta a cair agua neve tao 3.2ºc enfim... a mesma historia de ontem


Spiritmind, de certeza que muito pertinho e ti deverá existir neve acomulada


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 19:45)

Bem hoje fui de tarde ao Caramulo e tinha neve, não tanta como em 26 de Novembro, e caía agua-neve, granulada e alguma neve com 1º  

Pelos vistos há aqui relatos de cotas pelos 700-800m, então o INM falhou tanto como nós aqui.  

Neste momento sigo com 8.7 a cair a pique, bom sinal


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 19:50)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Minho as fotos estão espectaculares mas podias era ter criado uma topico novo visto serem tantas!


Tens razão Fil. Já as "movi" para as imagens


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 19:56)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Spiritmind, de certeza que muito pertinho e ti deverá existir neve acomulada


 sim isso ha, basta andar uns 5min de carro e ja tenho neve mas eu keria mesmo era k nevasse na cidade visto k onde eu moro esta a 750m de altura e e frustante ver tanta chuvinha mal aproveitada


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 20:02)

Pessoalll, de Bragança vocês estão mto calados está noite, então....neva ou faz sol, acho que ides ter uma surpresa


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 20:08)

devem estar desiludidos pois esta noite passada prometia muito e nada.....
eu tou igual


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 20:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> devem estar desiludidos pois esta noite passada prometia muito e nada.....
> eu tou igual



Tens de ter calma, aqui no litoral a temperatura cai a mais de 1º/h com chuva e ceu nublado, é bom sinal


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 20:13)

Sim, bastante desiludido com o que poderia ter sido o grande nevão deste inverno. Acho que o que se vê no radar espanhol não vem na direcção de Bragança, espero estar enganado.

Para a Covilhã há mais esperanças a julgar pelo radar Português:

http://web.meteo.pt/export/imagens/upload/com_refle.gif


----------



## Snow (19 Fev 2006 às 20:13)

sinceramente pessoal, eu tb tou um pouco desiludido, pois a precipitação, acontece por brves periodos de tempo, e não de forma constante, o que é pena. vamos ver os proximos dias, e ver se a temperatura baixa mais.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 20:23)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Sim, bastante desiludido com o que poderia ter sido o grande nevão deste inverno. Acho que o que se vê no radar espanhol não vem na direcção de Bragança, espero estar enganado.
> 
> Para a Covilhã há mais esperanças a julgar pelo radar Português:
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/export/imagens/upload/com_refle.gif



oxala k sim mas ta dificil.... agora a temperatura ate esta a descer a bom termo 2.5ºc


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 20:24)

Novamente a chover com alguma neve misturada e temperatura em queda, 1,5ºC agora.

Será que dura mais de 5 minutos seguidos?


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 20:25)

Neste momento forte Granizada por aqui   
 Serve pra ajudar a baixar a temp


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 20:33)

POr aqui também acabou de cair granizo e a temp. baixou para os 6º


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 20:35)

Santos disse:
			
		

> POr aqui também acabou de cair granizo e a temp. baixou para os 6º



Bom sinal isso, e a noite só agora começou


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 20:37)

Por aqui 6,9ºC céu limpo vento calmo.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 20:38)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Novamente a chover com alguma neve misturada e temperatura em queda, 1,5ºC agora.
> 
> Será que dura mais de 5 minutos seguidos?



A resposta é NÃO!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Fev 2006 às 20:39)

Por aqui em Carnaxide passou um forte aguaceiro de granizo com a temperatura de 9,6ºC e pressão de 1018mb com tendência para subir.


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 20:40)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Por aqui 6,9ºC céu limpo vento calmo.



Para mim foi o vento o grande culpado disto, veremos a cota durante a noite.

Uma coisa é certa o INM já mete 700 para quarta feira.
Lembram-se qual foi a cota que eles deram a 29 de Janeiro?


----------



## Angelstorm (19 Fev 2006 às 20:56)

Boas.

Bem, desta vez parece que não tivemos muita sorte, com a visita da neve.  

Mas quem sabe talvez ainda esta semana haja novidades.

Por mim penso que haver chuva já é bom, embora também seja insuficiente.

Fico a aguardar boas novas... quem sabe...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 21:03)

Leiam o que sobre a quantidade de neve caida na serra da estrela

Previsões apontam para melhoria gradual das condições meteorológicas
Mau tempo: nove barras continuam encerradas 
19.02.2006 - 20h46   Lusa, PUBLICO.PT



Nove barras do Norte e Centro do país continuam encerradas, devido à forte ondulação que se regista desde o início do fim-de-semana, mas as previsões apontam para uma melhoria gradual das condições meteorológicas.

De acordo com o Centro Coordenador de Busca e Salvamento Marítimos, estão encerradas as barras de Vila Praia de Âncora, Caminha, Viana do Castelo, Póvoa do Varzim, Vila do Conde, Douro, Aveiro, Figueira da Foz e São Martinho.

A mesma fonte adianta ainda que a barra de Leixões continua condicionada.

A agitação marítima, o vento forte e a chuva intensa fustigaram o território Continental nos últimos dois dias, provocando alguns estragos, em especial a queda de árvores em diferentes pontos do país.

Os prejuízos mais graves terão ocorrido nas cidades, nomeadamente em Lisboa, onde o vento derrubou árvores e painéis publicitários que, por sua vez, tombaram sobre carros.

No Alentejo, os bombeiros contabilizaram meia centena de árvores derrubadas, nos distritos de Portalegre e Évora, e um incêndio numa habitação em Elvas, provocada pela queda de um raio.

Em Viana do Castelo, duas pessoas ficaram desalojadas, devido à queda de uma árvore sobre a casa onde moravam, e o tecto falso de um centro comercial desabou. 

No Interior Norte, a neve substitui a chuva, interrompendo várias estradas. No IP4, a circulação esteve esta tarde cortada, durante cerca de hora e meia, na zona do Alto de Espinho, mas o trânsito já foi retomado, embora com alguns condicionamentos.

Mais a sul, o Centro de Limpeza de Neve da Serra da Estrela revelou que está a cair, desde sexta-feira, aquele que é "o maior nevão deste Inverno”. Toda a serra está coberta de neve, que em alguns locais chegou a acumular “mais de um metro de altura”.

A estrada entre Piornos, Torre e Sabugueiro está fechada desde as 15h00 de sexta-feira e durante o dia de hoje a circulação esteve condicionada em várias vias da região, enquanto a cidade da Guarda ficou debaixo de um manto branco.

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê uma melhoria gradual das condições meteorológicas, embora para amanhã ainda se prevejam aguaceiros, que poderão ser moderados nas regiões do Norte e Centro. Mantêm-se as condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e é esperada queda de neve acima dos mil metros. O vento soprará moderado, mas poderá ser forte nas regiões do litoral e nas terras altas.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

Já deve ter bastante mais que um metro de neve, continua a nevar por lá.

Aqui o céu já está quase limpo, a temperatura é de 0,8ºC. Era o que faltava que geasse, daqui a nada vou trabalhar e saio ás 06h, não me dá jeito nenhum que toda esta água do solo fique em gelo


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 21:36)

Aqui trovoada, e temperatura a descer a pique 6.0  , vai ser uma noite longa


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 21:42)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Aqui trovoada, e temperatura a descer a pique 6.0  , vai ser uma noite longa




es de onde?   

abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 21:45)

tenho aqui uma filme  do miradouro da graça em lisboa  

hoje por volta das 7.30h
estou a tratar de postar o gajo  

abraço meteo


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 21:46)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> es de onde?
> 
> abraço



Aveiro, Oliveira do Bairro


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 21:48)

pelo radar do IM 

deve estar mais uma chuvada forte a chegar aqui a lisboa vou ate a rua pois pode tb trazer trovoada     


venho já 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 21:49)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Aveiro, Oliveira do Bairro




obrigado   


abraços


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 21:53)

aki ta tudo calmo ja se ve as estrelas sera k ainda chove +?

a temperatura marca 2.5ºc penso k se ouvesse mais precipitaçao nevava....


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 21:55)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> pelo radar do IM
> 
> deve estar mais uma chuvada forte a chegar aqui a lisboa vou ate a rua pois pode tb trazer trovoada
> 
> ...



E pelo radar espanhol (já que o Português não cobre esta região longinqua e esquecida) também deve estar a vir algo para aqui, provavelmente serão aguaceiros de 5 min...


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

Snow disse:
			
		

> sinceramente pessoal, eu tb tou um pouco desiludido, pois a precipitação, acontece por brves periodos de tempo, e não de forma constante, o que é pena. vamos ver os proximos dias, e ver se a temperatura baixa mais.


Foi o que eu sempre disse:  a curta duração dos aguaceiros, não permite que a temperatura baixe o suficiente e a chuva não passa a neve


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

Fil disse:
			
		

> E pelo radar espanhol (já que o Português não cobre esta região longinqua e esquecida) também deve estar a vir algo para aqui, provavelmente serão aguaceiros de 5 min...



Deixa esstar que a ultima imagem do radar tem quase 2h, de que vale isso


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 21:58)

Aqui chove torrencialmente


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 22:03)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Aqui chove torrencialmente



em que sitio do oeste   

abraço


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 22:04)

Perto de Sobral Mte Agraço / Montejunto


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 22:07)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Perto de Sobral Mte Agraço / Montejunto



Que temperatura tens ai agora? Eu já vou com 5.8


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 22:08)

santos  está a dar trovoada?  
abraço


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

4,5 º começou a chover bem!!!


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 22:14)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Que temperatura tens ai agora? Eu já vou com 5.8


5,5 (muito elevada)


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 22:17)

vou agora a EXPO     

INTE JÁ      

ABRAÇO


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 23:28)

Por aqui a temperatura segue em queda 5.4  , ceu todo coberto com aguaceiros esporadicos


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 23:28)

No PInhal Novo tenho agora 6,6 ºc (hoje sim está a fazer bastante mais frio)
O grande destaque de hoje foram os aguaceiros que cairam com grande intensidade e em pequenos periodos de tempo
Este episódio já valeu pela precipitação que caiu em alguns sitios que já estavam necessitados de agua
Santos diz-nos se houver novidades daí
Spiritmind vai nos fazendo o ponto da situação da Covilhã


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

boas as noticias nao sao  as melhores teve a nevar durante 35min aproximadamente, os carros ja tinham uma fina camada de neve isto nas zonas mais altas da cidade, mas parou pois isto sao aguaceiros ou seja nao se mantem precipitaçao durante muito tempo   
a unica coisa positiva nisto tudo e a temperatura pois ta mais frio k ontem 1.2ºc...
alguem me sabe responder se vem mais precipitaçao durante a noite?

cumprimentos


----------



## Snow (19 Fev 2006 às 23:40)

isso de nevar na covilhã, é fixe. parabéns.


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 23:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas as noticias nao sao  as melhores teve a nevar durante 35min aproximadamente, os carros ja tinham uma fina camada de neve isto nas zonas mais altas da cidade, mas parou pois isto sao aguaceiros ou seja nao se mantem precipitaçao durante muito tempo
> a unica coisa positiva nisto tudo e a temperatura pois ta mais frio k ontem 1.2ºc...
> alguem me sabe responder se vem mais precipitaçao durante a noite?
> 
> cumprimentos



pelo que se vê apenas aguaceiros


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

pois e pena e sempre assim kuando estao reunidas condiçoes para nevar a nivel de temperatura falta a precipitaçao


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 23:46)

Por aqui a situação está com 5.5º, a humidade é menor ou seja o frio é mais seco, de momento não chove


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

boas

vim agora da expo 

nada a dizer apenas uma chuvita    


por aqui a minha estação diz 10.6º

até já

abraços meteo


----------



## Ledo (19 Fev 2006 às 23:58)

Deixo aqui umas fotos tiradas com o meu telemóvel tiradas no Alto de Espinho (Marão) cerca das 15H. 




















Esta última descreve aquilo que o Seringador disse da situação que se encontrava na N15 no Alto de Espinho e que alguns tentavam utilizar para passar esta zona, visto que o IP4 estava cortado no sentido Vila Real-Porto.
Ainda ajudei a tirar um carro que se encontrava atolado numa zona com 15 cm de neve. Estava a ver que me acontecia o mesmo, pois ao parar devido a esse carro, o meu custou-lhe a ter aderência, para arrancar, mas lá consegui passar. Aliás a estrada estava transitavel, não fosse estes 50m de estrada que se encontravam assim.
Foi tirada por volta das 20h30m:


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

Aqui ta a chover... quer dizer! mais um aguaceiro assim ta melhor,hoje cairão 3 fortes aguaceiros de granizo já há muito tempo que não via cair tantos aguaceiros de granizo num só dia, trovoadas é que nem velas por estas bandas,e ainda não foi desta que testei a minha maquina fotográfica queria fotografar trovoadas mas não ta fácil   agora aqui tão 8,3ºC e 87% de humidade.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (19 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

aqui na zona de almada caiu um aguaceiro (o primeiro de granizo)cerca das 23h30 embora tenha sido curto.trovoadas, tb a umas horas q n vejo...  
adorava estar na covilha amigos!


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> aqui na zona de almada caiu um aguaceiro (o primeiro de granizo)cerca das 23h30 embora tenha sido curto.trovoadas, tb a umas horas q n vejo...
> adorava estar na covilha amigos!




amigo isto agora ta calmo teve a nevar durante 35min mas dps parou completamente, ja nem existe vestigios dela, o unico sinal positivo e a temperatura k esta nuns supreendentes 0.9ºc   mas agora nem chove nem sei se ira cair mais alguma precipitaçao...


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 00:04)

Spiritmind, é muito provável que voltes a ter precipitação, por aqui já chove de novo


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

espero bem k sim.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 00:12)

sim precipitação vai cair ainda quase de certeza mas cada vez com menor frequência e intensidade até Pq. já se nota nalgumas zonas.aqui agora 7,9 depois de mais um aguaceiro, até já lhe perdi a conta a quantidade de aguaceiros que passarão aqui ate agora.


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 01:21)

Boas pessoal, acabei de chegar e a temperatura aqui em Oeiras é de 8ºC. A mínima que apanhei na viagem foi 4ºC no alto da Serra d'Aire (420m) e a máxima 9º em Lisboa. 

A norte de Aveiro foi onde apanhei pior tempo, chuvas torrenciais á saída de Viana e uma forte "granizada" á saída do Porto, onde a temperatura desceu para os 5º, os carros andavam a 60km/h pois a auto-estrada toda estava coberta de gelo com cerca de 5 cm. Incrível!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

bem pessoal vou postar aqui um video mas a qualidade da maquina é   

por isso fica  a tentativa 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt/video1.htm

abraços


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 01:54)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> No PInhal Novo tenho agora 6,6 ºc (hoje sim está a fazer bastante mais frio)
> O grande destaque de hoje foram os aguaceiros que cairam com grande intensidade e em pequenos periodos de tempo
> Este episódio já valeu pela precipitação que caiu em alguns sitios que já estavam necessitados de agua
> Santos diz-nos se houver novidades daí
> Spiritmind vai nos fazendo o ponto da situação da Covilhã


Vai mais chuva a caminho daí e agora tocada a vento (muito)


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 01:57)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Vai mais chuva a caminho daí e agora tocada a vento (muito)



Já chove aqui mas ainda não deve ter vindo daí, só se veio de TGV


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 01:58)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Já chove aqui mas ainda não deve ter vindo daí, só se veio de TGV


hehehehe...são as novas tecnologias


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:06)

Vá lá pessoal animem-se hoje pouco nevou mas os proximos dias trazem novas esperanças, onde está o Luper para nos dar um novo optimismo


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2006 às 02:27)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Vá lá pessoal animem-se hoje pouco nevou mas os proximos dias trazem novas esperanças, onde está o Luper para nos dar um novo optimismo



o pessoal já deve estar a dormir 

amanha é dia de trabalho  

eu tenho uma loja de informatica 
 e só entro as 20 no helpdesk da netcabo por isso  vou ficando    


na estação esta 9º

até já 

abraço


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:29)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> o pessoal já deve estar a dormir
> 
> amanha é dia de trabalho
> 
> ...



Eu ainda resisto até ver


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:33)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> o pessoal já deve estar a dormir
> 
> amanha é dia de trabalho
> 
> ...



Ok também vou ficando mais um bocadinho mas amnahã entro às 10 horas     abraço


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 02:38)

Nova granizada aqui no Porto!Já não me lembrava de ver tanto granizo seguido há muito tempo..!E voltou a ventania que tinha abrandado!5ºC lá fora!!


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:38)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Ok também vou ficando mais um bocadinho mas amnahã entro às 10 horas     abraço



Só para te animar ( e animarmo-nos todos), também o sul tem previsão de neve neste site

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO003|BEJA|&metric=1


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 02:44)

Este site levanta mesmo a moral de qualquer um!


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:46)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Este site levanta mesmo a moral de qualquer um!



Mas ultimamamente tem acertado, esperemos que assim seja


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:49)

Esse site lavanta a mesmo a moral de qualquer, até devem estar a dar neve para a Amareleja


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 02:49)

Agora é k eu fikei mesmo surpreendido!este site tem as terrinhas tdas d portugal!até a aldeola dos meus avós(que é um lugar!!!) está lá!E reparem nas previsões p la!
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/index-world-forecast.asp?zipcode=sanradela&submit=Go&partner=accuweather

    fantástico!!


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:52)

Estive a ver o weather channel e não dá neve pra Lisboa, portanto não presta


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:53)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Esse site lavanta a mesmo a moral de qualquer, até devem estar a dar neve para a Amareleja


Olha que quero acreditar que possa estar certo, vamos ver como é que a coisa evolui mas...
Estou a ouvir a minha almofada a chamar por mim, acho que lhe vou fazer companhia que já se faz tarde...
Boa noite amigos


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2006 às 02:54)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olha que quero acreditar que possa estar certo, vamos ver como é que a coisa evolui mas...
> Estou a ouvir a minha almofada a chamar por mim, acho que lhe vou fazer companhia que já se faz tarde...
> Boa noite amigos



bons sonhos 

gajas e temporal

abraço


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:55)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olha que quero acreditar que possa estar certo, vamos ver como é que a coisa evolui mas...
> Estou a ouvir a minha almofada a chamar por mim, acho que lhe vou fazer companhia que já se faz tarde...
> Boa noite amigos


Fica bem Santos sonhos nevados


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:56)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> bons sonhos
> 
> gajas e temporal
> 
> abraço



É isso mesmo que tripla dormir bem , gajas boas e temporais de preferencia de neve


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:58)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É isso mesmo que tripla dormir bem , gajas boas e temporais de preferencia de neve


http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO003|AMARELEJA|&metric=1

Neve para a Amareleja, vejam bem tal qual diz o joaocpais


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 03:16)

Santos disse:
			
		

> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO003|AMARELEJA|&metric=1
> 
> Neve para a Amareleja, vejam bem tal qual diz o joaocpais



E acreditem que eu não sabia    
Mas agora a sério é muito mais facil nevar na Amareleja do que em Lisboa, porque está no interior


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 05:23)

Interessante 

http://www.turistrela.pt/inverno/estancia/index.asp


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2006 às 06:10)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Interessante
> 
> http://www.turistrela.pt/inverno/estancia/index.asp


Não é a única...  
http://www.manzaneda.com/


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 06:35)

Boas pessoal, cheguei agora de mais uma ardua noite de trabalho (  ), quando vinha no carro estava a cair neve chuva com neve misturada mas neste momento está a nevar   

É claro que isto não vai durar muito como tem acontecido nestes dois dias mas sempre é melhor que nada   

Temperatura de 1,1ºC

Gostei muito daquelas fotos do alto de espinho! Foto-jornalismo no seu melhor


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 12:08)

boas ca estou eu com mais uma desiluçao mas esta ainda maior   nao ek me levanto de proposito as 5h para dar uma espreitadela pela janela e vejo o "paraiso" as partes +elevadas da covilha totalmente brankinhas, e eu a pensar bem e desta..... voltei para a cama e kuando acordo as 8h o k vejo?

a chover torrencialmente e a neve toda a derreter a fikar tipo papa,mas hoje a cota durante a noite foi ai uns 850m. atemperatura minima registrada na minha estaçao foi de 0.2ºc....

mais uma desilusão


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 12:10)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas ca estou eu com mais uma desiluçao mas esta ainda maior   nao ek me levanto de proposito as 5h para dar uma espreitadela pela janela e vejo o "paraiso" as partes +elevadas da covilha totalmente brankinhas, e eu a pensar bem e desta..... voltei para a cama e kuando acordo as 8h o k vejo?
> 
> a chover torrencialmente e a neve toda a derreter a fikar tipo papa,mas hoje a cota durante a noite foi ai uns 850m. atemperatura minima registrada na minha estaçao foi de 0.2ºc....
> 
> mais uma desilusão



Realmente este evento está a ser esquezito em termos de cotas, alguem tem alguma razão a apontar?

Sigo com 10.5 e ceu com algumas abertas


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:10)

Fil e a neve durou alguma coisa de jeito? Quando acordares diz alguma coisa!  

E aí pela Covilhã algo de destacar ou ficaram-se pelos aguaceiros de neve? O spiritmind ou o serrano que digam alguma coisa, é que na Serra já vão com quase *1 metro e meio de neve*


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 12:13)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil e a neve durou alguma coisa de jeito? Quando acordares diz alguma coisa!
> 
> E aí pela Covilhã algo de destacar ou ficaram-se pelos aguaceiros de neve? O spiritmind ou o serrano que digam alguma coisa, é que na Serra já vão com quase *1 metro e meio de neve*




kimcarvalho aki a temperatura minima chegou aos  0.2ºc as 5h da manha nevava com intensidade mas a partir das 8h foi kaundo acordei ja chuvia, os carros tinham neve toda derretida tipo "papa"
mais uma grande desilução


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:14)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Fil e a neve durou alguma coisa de jeito? Quando acordares diz alguma coisa!
> 
> E aí pela Covilhã algo de destacar ou ficaram-se pelos aguaceiros de neve? O spiritmind ou o serrano que digam alguma coisa, é que na Serra já vão com quase *1 metro e meio de neve*



Estou cá com uma sensação que no próximo fds vai-se dar na Serra da Estrela um maior engarrafamento da história em Portugal


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 12:21)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Estou cá com uma sensação que no próximo fds vai-se dar na Serra da Estrela um maior engarrafamento da história em Portugal



Foi como já disse Minho..lá vão 10 milhoes de portugueses a caminho da Torre...Ainda por cima com tanta neve, os parques de estacionamento (os poucos existentes) ainda não devem estar limpos...

Vou passar o carnaval na Gardunha e não estou com muitas intenções de ir a Torre...Não sou masoquista..


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 12:23)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Foi como já disse Minho..lá vão 10 milhoes de portugueses a caminho da Torre...Ainda por cima com tanta neve, os parques de estacionamento (os poucos existentes) ainda não devem estar limpos...
> 
> Vou passar o carnaval na Gardunha e não estou com muitas intenções de ir a Torre...Não sou masoquista..



Que conselho me dão para levar o meu irmão ver a neve, mas em quantidade industrial, sem ser a estrela é claro?

Com saída desde Aveiro.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:25)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Que conselho me dão para levar o meu irmão ver a neve, mas em quantidade industrial, sem ser a estrela é claro?
> 
> Com saída desde Aveiro.




O Marão e o Alvão não estarão cheios de neve?? É que desde ontem há noite já choveu aqui em Braga uma série de vezes...


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 12:27)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O Marão e o Alvão não estarão cheios de neve?? É que desde ontem há noite já choveu aqui em Braga uma série de vezes...



Obrigado.

Já agora alguem vê precipitação para quarta feira? É que se existise aquela bola de -35 iria fazer estragos, juntamente com a -3 -4


A temperatura está em queda 9.5


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2006 às 12:56)

Oi pessoal telefonei agora lá para Vinhais (770m), e ontem vieram mtos aguaceiros de neve, durante esta noite coalhou, mas já derreteu quase toda.

Na parte ocidental da serra da Nogueira, ainda havia muita neve, mesmo a essas cotas    

Aos azarados de Bragança é k não chegou nada, ou melhor choveu, é uma situação grave digna de uma análise...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:56)

Eu estou cauteloso LUPER, cá para mim o problema vai ser a precipitação, ou melhor a falta dela    . Espero que me engane totalmente! 

Por aqui 8,7º C, já viram a temp. que dá o IM em Portalegre é fantástica, tendo em conta que era ás 11h, apenas 3,9º C.!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 13:05)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi pessoal telefonei agora lá para Vinhais (770m), e ontem vieram mtos aguaceiros de neve, durante esta noite coalhou, mas já derreteu quase toda.
> 
> Na parte ocidental da serra da Nogueira, ainda havia muita neve, mesmo a essas cotas
> 
> Aos azarados de Bragança é k não chegou nada, ou melhor choveu, é uma situação grave digna de uma análise...


 
Eu sei bem o que é passar por isso, no 29JAN passado por aqui (Elvas cidade) caiu pouca precipitação e quase sempre sleet, quando aqui apenas a 8 miseros km, nevava e a 25km(Borba), tinha quase 10 cm!  , isto com cotas muito iguais! Estive para ir à bruxa e tudo!    Acho que nesse dia fomos uma ilha de contrariação ao clima que nos rodeava!
Depois de tal episódio, já aceito que em Elvas nunca mais volta a nevar de jeito!


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 13:15)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi pessoal telefonei agora lá para Vinhais (770m), e ontem vieram mtos aguaceiros de neve, durante esta noite coalhou, mas já derreteu quase toda.
> 
> Na parte ocidental da serra da Nogueira, ainda havia muita neve, mesmo a essas cotas
> 
> Aos azarados de Bragança é k não chegou nada, ou melhor choveu, é uma situação grave digna de uma análise...



 Aqui a neve também apareceu mas sempre com chuva. Aliás, tivemos bastante precipitação nestes dias (uns 50mm). O problema foi a altitude. A cidade fica entre os 650-740m, e a essas cotas não houve acumulação de neve, só mesmo aos 800-850m. Por aqui está tudo branquinho à volta da cidade e esta manhã caiu um aguaceiro de neve.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 13:17)

Esta manhã os carros estavam cobertos por uma fina camada de gelo. A água da chuva e da neve que caiu durante a noite gelou nos carros.
Aqui em casa mínima de 1,4ºC.


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 14:20)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Eu estou cauteloso LUPER, cá para mim o problema vai ser a precipitação, ou melhor a falta dela    . Espero que me engane totalmente!
> 
> Por aqui 8,7º C, já viram a temp. que dá o IM em Portalegre é fantástica, tendo em conta que era ás 11h, apenas 3,9º C.!




É o que tenho dito não vejo a precipitação em lado nenhum, mas nunca se sabe. Estou moderadamente confiante.

Uma coisa é certa a temperatura não sobe, o que é bom sinal para esta noite.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 14:38)

A temperatura minima esta noite estagnou nos 7,4ºc agora tenho 11,6ºc e já quase que não chove hoje choveu so de manha um pouco e a chuva deve parar em quase todo o pais para a noite.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 14:40)

Aqui vai uma reportagem devido à queda de neve na região da Serra da Estrela...

http://www.diarioxxi.com/?lop=artig...eca3fe2e0&id=0d9f790e48d1c2850cc47db8af965495


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 15:29)

Que me dizem da temperatura da água do Mar na costa Norte ? 

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/previsaoMarSurf.jsp?selPraia=1&idPraia=1


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 15:33)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Que me dizem da temperatura da água do Mar na costa Norte ?
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/previsaoMarSurf.jsp?selPraia=1&idPraia=1



Venho alertando para esta situação, não é normal esta temperatura. Isto ajuda e muito o nosso clima. Provavelmente uma das razões deste inverno um pouco rigoroso, com vários epísodios de neve, e que ainda não acabaram


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 16:01)

Olá de nuevo chicos!!

 Ya veo que algunos por allí os estais divirtiendo  . Las fotos que habeis mostrado son preciosas.

 En Galicia la nevada está siendo importantísima en muchas zonas de las provincias de Lugo y Ourense. En Cervantes (Os Ancares. Lugo) ya llevan 75 mm de precipitación y se llega al metro de nieve nueva a una altura de 1300 msnm (a sumar a la capa de nieve que ya había) desde el sábado por la tarde.

 Una imagen de ayer (hoy ha seguido nevando con mucha intensidad) del puerto de O Poio (Lugo) con una altura máxima de 1337 msnm. Hacia el centro de la imagen pdf de la portada del periódico:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/pdf/2006/2/H20P1.pdf


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Fev 2006 às 16:42)

BOAS 

por aqui em lisboa esta tudo calmo      

mas as previsões para a semana estao muito boas 
             

acho que no fds  vamos ter algo especial   

vamos ver

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 16:48)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> BOAS
> 
> por aqui em lisboa esta tudo calmo
> 
> ...



Tb estou confiante, que a partir de sexta-feira possa surgir algo grande. Precisa-se de mais 2 dias de actualizações do ECWF, para ver no que isto dá. Para já está muito bom, mas vamos esperar tendo presente, que ao virar da esquina pode estar aí algo


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2006 às 17:38)

No Cebreiro, parece que a altura da neve já ultrapassou a das casas e as pessoas fizeram uns túneis para circularem...  
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:03)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> No Cebreiro, parece que a altura da neve já ultrapassou a das casas e as pessoas fizeram uns túneis para circularem...
> http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm




 Pues no es nada exagerado eso que dices. Acaba de salir en un programa en directo de TVE O Cebreiro y la nieve había tapado ventanas y puertas. En algunos sitios se acumulan 150 cm de nieve nueva


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 18:10)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Pues no es nada exagerado eso que dices. Acaba de salir en un programa en directo de TVE O Cebreiro y la nieve había tapado ventanas y puertas. En algunos sitios se acumulan 150 cm de nieve nueva



Qual foi a última vez que caiu tamanha quantidade? 
Bateu-se algum recorde?


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:17)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Qual foi a última vez que caiu tamanha quantidade?
> Bateu-se algum recorde?



 Según ha dicho el alcalde de Pedrafita esta mañana en la Voz de Galicia, era la mayor nevada de los últimos 20 años. Eso sí, eso no son datos oficiales. Esperemos confirmaciones. Además la nevada sigue.

 Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es si estamos hablando de espesor caído en una sola nevada o acumulaciones de nieve tras varios episodios...


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:22)

Esto es Villablino (León. 1000 msnm) al mediodía. En Galicia y zonas todavía más occidentales de León ha nevado mucho más. Sigue nevando con fuerza


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:24)

Otra más 






 Las dos fotos están sacadas del foro leitariegos.net


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 18:27)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Otra más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai que maravilha, tenho água na boca


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:42)

Una más de Villablino. Las cornisas de nieve se desploman. Muy peligroso






 Me da una envidia ver esto impresionante. En Algete no ha caido apenas nieve (algún copo) pero sí granizo. En mi pueblo (Gargantilla) este fin de semana nevó con ganas y copos enormes 1 hora, el resto del tiempo fue ventisca (blizzard) con nieve congelada. ¡¡¡¡Qué frio pasé!!!!


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 18:46)

Lindas as fotos!! Ahh se esta água toda que nos caiu tivesse sido em forma de neve...

Aquela do carro lembra-me de um nevão que ocorreu em 99 ou 2000, o meu carro ficou igual


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 18:51)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Lindas as fotos!! Ahh se esta água toda que nos caiu tivesse sido em forma de neve...
> 
> Aquela do carro lembra-me de um nevão que ocorreu em 99 ou 2000, o meu carro ficou igual



 La verdad que es una pena que al final las cotas hayan estado por el norte de Portugal demasiado altas cuando la precipitación era más abundante. Te hubieras hinchado de nieve!!. Ahora mismo la cota está empezando a bajar en Asturias y está nevando con ganas a 400 msnm.

 La nevada de que hablas Fil debió ser espectacular. ¿No tienes fotos?


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 18:53)

Olá Amigos, por aqui o céu está novamente a ficar muito nublado, e a temp está agora nos 6.5C.
Creio que muito em breve virá mais uma grande chuvada com granizo tal como tem vindo a acontecer durante este final de tarde.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 19:01)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Lindas as fotos!! Ahh se esta água toda que nos caiu tivesse sido em forma de neve...
> 
> Aquela do carro lembra-me de um nevão que ocorreu em 99 ou 2000, o meu carro ficou igual



99 ou 2000 ?? Queres então dizer que a de 97 foi maior ainda


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 19:09)

http://www.dgt.es/jsp/trafico/rutas...RTOS DE MONTAÑA~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~

 Así están las carreteras ahora mismo en España (sin contar el País Vasco). Los puntos negros significa carretera cortada. A destacar que sitios con 1 metro de nieve nueva tienen abiertos los accesos aunque con cadenas. Están trabajando bien, sí señor.


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 19:10)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá Amigos, por aqui o céu está novamente a ficar muito nublado, e a temp está agora nos 6.5C.
> Creio que muito em breve virá mais uma grande chuvada com granizo tal como tem vindo a acontecer durante este final de tarde.




Vamos ter fé e esperar que já levamos 2 dias com temperaturas baixas.

Já reparas-te que hoje com as mesmas isos é mais facil a queda de temperatura? Pq será?


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 19:14)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Vamos ter fé e esperar que já levamos 2 dias com temperaturas baixas.
> 
> Já reparas-te que hoje com as mesmas isos é mais facil a queda de temperatura? Pq será?



Modelos são modelos nem sempre o que parece é...


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 19:14)

A destacar de las zonas cercanas a Portugal que la carretera que da acceso al Parque Natural del Lago de Sanabria está cortada desde Galende por el gran espesor de la nieve. Es decir, pueblos como Ribadelago, Vigo de Sanabria, San Martín de Castañeda... están completamente aislados.


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 19:18)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Modelos são modelos nem sempre o que parece é...


Sim, mas efectivamente hoje a temperatura cai com mais facilidade, já vou quase na miníma de ontem/hoje 5.3. Neste momento tenho 7.3


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:22)

> Queda de neve encerra mais duas estradas na Serra da Estrela
> 20.02.2006 - 18h58   Lusa
> 
> 
> ...



Um metro não derrete num dia!


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 19:24)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Sim, mas efectivamente hoje a temperatura cai com mais facilidade, já vou quase na miníma de ontem/hoje 5.3. Neste momento tenho 7.3



Certo, até creio que amanhã vamos ter uma cota de 600m, e que teremos aquaceiros, agora vamos ver se isso se confirma....


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 19:36)

Houve uma sucessão de anos nos finais dos anos 90 e inicios do sec. 21 em que caiam todos os anos grandes nevões com espessores por volta dos 30cm ou mais, mesmo que o inverno no geral não fosse grande coisa. Claro que o de 97 foi o maior com mais de meio metro   

Não tenho fotos, nesse tempo só tinha camara de rolo e a minha mãe não me deixava usa-la...   

2,1ºC agora.


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 19:40)

Eu tb estava a ver o programa da TVE que o Pek falou e realmente é impressionante!!Neve por cima das portas d entrada das casas la no cebreiro..!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 19:42)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Houve uma sucessão de anos nos finais dos anos 90 e inicios do sec. 21 em que caiam todos os anos grandes nevões com espessores por volta dos 30cm ou mais, mesmo que o inverno no geral não fosse grande coisa. Claro que o de 97 foi o maior com mais de meio metro
> 
> Não tenho fotos, nesse tempo só tinha camara de rolo e a minha mãe não me deixava usa-la...
> 
> 2,1ºC agora.



Interessante.... Deve ter sido umas situações propícias para o NE porque, ou eu já tou muito esquecido, a NW não houve nada de especial entre 97-2000 (tirando  a vaga de frio de finais de 96)


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 19:47)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Interessante.... Deve ter sido umas situações propícias para o NE porque, ou eu já tou muito esquecido, a NW não houve nada de especial entre 97-2000 (tirando  a vaga de frio de finais de 96)



Eu lembro-me bem porque foi ou no 1º ou no 2º inverno que passei na casa em que moro actualmente. O nevão de 97 aconteceu quando morava na casa em que morava antigamente   

Pena que naquele então não ligava nenhuma a isto, só gostava porque ficava sempre sem aulas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Fev 2006 às 20:03)

No centro da cidade: 3,1º .Muito mais frio que ontem.Se cair precipitação hoje será de neve com certeza.

Hoje trovojou por duas vezes e caiu granizo.

Já repararam que a depressão ao largo do Golfo da Viscaya se esta a intensificar e a dirigir-se para sul...algo semelhante a 29 jan...mas na altura junto á costa. O interior português talvez tenha mais sorte desta vez.

Saudações brancas....!!!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (20 Fev 2006 às 21:00)

oi 
aqui por Almada tem chovido com mais frequencia que ontem, embora os aguaceiros sejam mais fracos.alguem me pode dizer, qual foi a rajada maxima registada no sabado a noite?
sera que ainda podemos contar c aguaceiros na 3 feira aqui em lisboa?
saudaçoes a todos ...


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 21:21)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> oi
> aqui por Almada tem chovido com mais frequencia que ontem, embora os aguaceiros sejam mais fracos.alguem me pode dizer, qual foi a rajada maxima registada no sabado a noite?
> sera que ainda podemos contar c aguaceiros na 3 feira aqui em lisboa?
> saudaçoes a todos ...




 A rajada máxima n sei mas registei em Setúbal uma rajada que deve ter sido das mais fortes foi uns minutos antes da chegada da frente foi de 42km/h mas acredito que tenha feito algumas mais fortes talvez na ordem dos 60,os aguaceiros na terça já vão ser muito esporádicos e fracos e se caírem devem ser de manha!


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

Por aqui aumentou bastante a intensidade do vento, céu nublado e a temperatura mantem-se estável sempre a rondar os 2ºC.

A minha máxima foi de 6,7ºC e a minima até agora foi de 0,5ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Fev 2006 às 21:34)

Pelos dados do INM Portalegre estava as 20h. com 2,9 e Bragança com 3,1º 
fantástico


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Fev 2006 às 21:35)

A neve deve estar a chegar em força a Bragança....vejam as imagens de satelite


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 21:58)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> A neve deve estar a chegar em força a Bragança....vejam as imagens de satelite



mas no radar do inm nao da sinal de kualker precipitação proxima na regiao de bragança infelizmente 

hoje vai ser dificil haver precipitaçao e se houver sera de uma forma dispersa e intermitente....


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

Esta noite já cairam uns pingos, mas agora não cai nada.


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 22:20)

Está a chover de novo por aqui


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

O SAM  já alterou os avisos e coloca praticamente todo o norte e centro de Portugal em alerta por neve acima dos 700m amanhã...


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 22:27)

O IM parece que aprendeu com os erros!!


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

Unas fotos del DÍA 19 de un pueblecito asturiano cercano a Leitariegos. No me imagino lo que tiene que haber ahora


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:30)

A neve é como o dinheiro... anda tão mal repartidinha


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2006 às 22:33)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A neve é como o dinheiro... anda tão mal repartidinha




     

 Cuanta verdad hay en tus palabras. Y aquí en Algete ni un mísero centímetro


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 22:45)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A neve é como o dinheiro... anda tão mal repartidinha



    

Por aqui 5,2ºC céu limpo com algum vento.


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

Braga, 7,1 ºC . 1014hPa


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O SAM  já alterou os avisos e coloca praticamente todo o norte e centro de Portugal em alerta por neve acima dos 700m amanhã...



Decisão sensata qdo se tem a certeza que não ocorrerá precipitação...  
Assim não se pode comprovar a que cota, com uma linha de 525dam que o ensemble mostrava desde o dia 17... tanto tempo ....


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2006 às 00:33)

Neste momento 4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 00:48)

em setubal tão 8,9ºC tá bem que é junto ao mar mas tava a espera de menos...    1016hpa e 84% de humidade e céu limpo.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 00:56)

aki na covilha estao 2.5ºc ceu limpinho mas isso ja esperava pois hoje nao havera precipitaçao nesta zona do pais






boa noite pessoal vou xonar


----------



## Snow (21 Fev 2006 às 01:03)

Boas noites pessoal. quinta será? tanto mal que dissemos do INM, mas axo que serviu para alguma coisa, pois parece que as pessoas analisas melhor as situações. Agr somos nos a desejar que eles estejam certos para 5ª, ou então que a cota de neve seja mais baixa do que a que eles prevêem. 
aqui estão 6º e ceu limpo.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 01:28)

A temperatura parou aqui nos 8ºc   a prosima noite é que vai ser muito mais fria  em todo o pais  

vou dormir abraços para todos


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 18:15)

Finalmente o forum ta online de novo!   

Esta noite vai ser mesmo fria, são as 18:15 e já vou em 0,6ºC   

A máxima foi de 7,3ºC e a minima de -2,8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 18:36)

boas finalmente esta online. acreditem k 2 dias sem o forum custou imenso a passar o tempo, ja estava a fikar preocupado pois pensava k o forum nunca mais ficava online.... 

agora a parte pior  mais uma vez a frente fintou-nos  ela parece k vai entrar na parte mais sul do nosso pais, ou seja o norte e o centro pode esquecer 
a tal neve k iam prevendo para kinta   tou mesmo desiludido..

temperatura actua 1.5ºc
temperatura minima ontem -1ºc
isto e k lixa kaundo temos temperaturas para nevar parece k a precipitaçao foge de nos


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 18:50)

Olá amigos, é bom estar de volta.
Por aqui estão agora 6.5º e estão a entrar algumas núvens negras


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:44)

4ºC de momento, ceu limpo

Esta noite tive uma mínima de -2.9.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:20)

Aqui em casa a mínima foi de -2,1ºC e a máxima de 6,6ºC.
Nas serras, aqui à volta, cairam alguns aguaceiros de neve esta tarde. Aqui na cidade não caiu nada.

Neste momento tenho 0,0ºC.


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:21)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui em casa a mínima foi de -2,1ºC e a máxima de 6,6ºC.
> Nas serras, aqui à volta, cairam alguns aguaceiros de neve esta tarde. Aqui na cidade não caiu nada.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 0,0ºC.



Mais frio aqui do que em Bragança


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 20:24)

Que bom que já ta on-line o fórum foi um sofrimento estes tempo   mas o que importa é que estamos de volta ao activo  
8,4ºC neste momento e a chuva aproxima-se do centro mas especialmente do sul do pais.


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 20:25)

Eu já tenho -1,5ºC   

Hoje a geada vai ser forte em quase todo o país.


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:28)

Por aqui 2.9, vai ser mais um dia (noite) fresquinho


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:28)

aki estao 0.2ºc hoje se houvesse precipitaçao qual agua neve kual ke?
hoje nao tinha duvidas ,k nevava e bem em todo o pais...
mas prontos e so desabafos pois o tempo nao nos ker contentes


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:29)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Mais frio aqui do que em Bragança



Aqui a noite esteve quase sempre com nuvens.

Mas, na próxima madrugada, de certeza que baixo dos -5ºC


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:11)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki estao 0.2ºc hoje se houvesse precipitaçao qual agua neve kual ke?
> hoje nao tinha duvidas ,k nevava e bem em todo o pais...
> mas prontos e so desabafos pois o tempo nao nos ker contentes




Cuidado com essa temperatura, porque pode não nevar :P Como não ha nuvens pode ser simplesmente arrefecimento devido à perda de radiação da superficie da terra...  

O ideal é termos arrefecimento devido à perda de radiação e a camada de ar por cima estar a uma temperatura relativamente baixa


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:17)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Cuidado com essa temperatura, porque pode não nevar :P Como não ha nuvens pode ser simplesmente arrefecimento devido à perda de radiação da superficie da terra...
> 
> O ideal é termos arrefecimento devido à perda de radiação e a camada de ar por cima estar a uma temperatura relativamente baixa



amigo alex eu digo isto pk a tarde aconteceu aki na covilha um episodio engraçado, estava o ceu azul de repente passou aki uma nuvem com algum porte e largou um flocos de neve durante 3/4min  na altura estavam 4.5ºc o k me leva a krer k existe muito ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera..


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (22 Fev 2006 às 21:23)

Finalmente Consegui Chegar Aqui Ao Site!
Desde Ontem Que Estava Enacessivel Que Granda Chatice!
Aqui Por Almada, O Ceu Tem Algumas Nuvens, Mas Nao Choveu Ainda Hoje!
Vamos Ver Se Vai Haver Neve Amanha Em Algumas Das Regioes + No Interior! :d


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigo alex eu digo isto pk a tarde aconteceu aki na covilha um episodio engraçado, estava o ceu azul de repente passou aki uma nuvem com algum porte e largou um flocos de neve durante 3/4min  na altura estavam 4.5ºc o k me leva a krer k existe muito ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera..



Sendo assim...   

Mas em Andorra já apanhei temperaturas negativas à superficie e estar a chuver..


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:34)

Estes 2 dias sem o forum foi uma verdadeira DOR
A culpa é do Administrador Misterioso   

No Pinhal Novo estão agora 6,8ºc e este já é o terceiro dia com a mesma temperatura, o que parece ser um bom prenuncia para a chegada da superficie frontal


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

neste momento teno -1ºc e uma pena nao haver precipitaçao o ceu esta estrelado


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

hoje espero descer dos -5ºC, agora tenho -2,7ºC e estou quase a bater a minima desta manhã que foi de -2,8ºC. Infelizmente tenho que ir embora e não vou poder saber se desço disso ou não


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:40)

Tenho agora 5,8 ºc , o que quer dizer que desceu 1ºc em 1hora


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 22:45)

Amigos tenho muito gosto em informar de que a temperatura aqui tem descido bastante éstá agora nos 3ºC e as estrelas começarm a ficar tapadas pelas núvens,


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Amigos tenho muito gosto em informar de que a temperatura aqui tem descido bastante éstá agora nos 3ºC e as estrelas começarm a ficar tapadas pelas núvens,


santos tu deveras ser dos primeiros a sentir a entrada da frente pois ela ira entrar por ai, avisa k tipo de precipitaçao tras com ela


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 22:48)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> santos tu deveras ser dos primeiros a sentir a entrada da frente pois ela ira entrar por ai, avisa k tipo de precipitaçao tras com ela



OK pressinto que vai sr uma loooonga noite


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

Aqui desceu tambem um grau mas em menos de uma hora tinha 7,4ºC agora tenho 6,3ºC.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:51)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Amigos tenho muito gosto em informar de que a temperatura aqui tem descido bastante éstá agora nos 3ºC e as estrelas começarm a ficar tapadas pelas núvens,


3ºc   
Vais ter uma surpresa esta noite


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 22:55)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> 3ºc
> Vais ter uma surpresa esta noite


João a temperatura está em queda, e julgo poder dizer que a frente está a entrar mais acima do que o previsto, pois já há nuvens, agora será que trazem precipitação, se isso se confirmar....


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:57)

Santos disse:
			
		

> João a temperatura está em queda, e julgo poder dizer que a frente está a entrar mais acima do que o previsto, pois já há nuvens, agora será que trazem precipitação, se isso se confirmar....


santos exactamente kual e a tua localização?
e bom nao eskecer k todos os modelos estavam a dar a entrada da frente do de madrugada e pelos vistos ela ja esta a entrar


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

Por aqui 3ºC, a descer a bom ritmo, apróximadamente 1º por hora!


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:02)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> santos exactamente kual e a tua localização?
> e bom nao eskecer k todos os modelos estavam a dar a entrada da frente do de madrugada e pelos vistos ela ja esta a entrar


estou na zona de Sobral Mte Agraço


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:06)

Santos disse:
			
		

> estou na zona de Sobral Mte Agraço


so epero k a actualizaçao das 23h traga boas noticias, santos vais ser os nossos olhos pois tenho a certeza k a frente entrar em portugal vais ser dos primeiros a ver o k acontece devido a tua localizaçao


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> so epero k a actualizaçao das 23h traga boas noticias, santos vais ser os nossos olhos pois tenho a certeza k a frente entrar em portugal vais ser dos primeiros a ver o k acontece devido a tua localizaçao


OK contem comigo que até gosto de apanhar frio


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 23:08)

O melhor é ir directamente à fonte das imagens e esquecer o IM   

http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=444&l=en


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:09)

Por aqui 1.4ºC de momento, mas parece que não vai baixar muito mais, a temperatura estabilizou nos últimos minutos


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 23:11)

Calmex pessoal que a frente ainda não está a entrar, só a partir da madrugada
A minha temperatura continua a descer,agora 5,5ºc e a da maioria do pessoal tambem está a descer, mas será que quando as nuvens entrarem começará a subir???????
Aceitam-se previsões


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:13)

teoricamente sim, mas o Santos já tem nuvens e a temperatura continua a descer lá no Sobral


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:16)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> teoricamente sim, mas o Santos já tem nuvens e a temperatura continua a descer lá no Sobral



Aqui já se avistam nuvens por entre as estrelas e a temp. está nos 3º


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:16)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Calmex pessoal que a frente ainda não está a entrar, só a partir da madrugada
> A minha temperatura continua a descer,agora 5,5ºc e a da maioria do pessoal tambem está a descer, mas será que quando as nuvens entrarem começará a subir???????
> Aceitam-se previsões



enganas-te olha isto ja tem uma ramificaçao dentro de portugal


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:17)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> enganas-te olha isto ja tem uma ramificaçao dentro de portugal



Deve ser isso o que eu vejo aqui


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 23:17)

MAS...    na animação de satelite parece que as nuvens se estão a partir em dois uma parte da nebulosidade parece querer ir mais para sul
Digam-lá alguma coisa que já me esta a dar a travadinha


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:18)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Aqui já se avistam nuvens por entre as estrelas e a temp. está nos 3º



Vai uma apostinha que quando ocorrer precipitação é neve?   

Lá se vai a cota dos 900m do IM.


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> MAS...    na animação de satelite parece que as nuvens se estão a partir em dois uma parte da nebulosidade parece querer ir mais para sul
> Digam-lá alguma coisa que já me esta a dar a travadinha


João nuvens já há, isso confirma o Santos


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

luper o k achas desta ultima foto de satelite?
tou com -2.5ºc e hoje k congelo


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 23:21)

pois esse é o meu medo como já falei noutro post, a frente vem do alto mar isso não me deixa muito á vontade!  mas parece que as temperaturas tão a baixar quase 1 grau por hora em todo o pais!!Aqui parece que ta a estabilizar   5ºc agora no termometro de mercurio esse não falha.


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

A frente vem com Cumulonimbus muito desenvolvidos....


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> luper o k achas desta ultima foto de satelite?
> tou com -2.5ºc e hoje k congelo



Hoje acho que a casa vem literalmente abaixo, o INM vai enterrar-se todo   . Vai ser uma avalancha lá dentro, mas como já disse os modelos estão a falhar nisto tudo. A mancha nublosa é imensa


----------



## Zoelae (22 Fev 2006 às 23:32)

O INM colocou alerta de neve psra Faro........lolllllllll
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2006 às 23:32)

tozequio que achas desta frente de combate ainda nos poder atingir(aqui na nossa area) ainda esta noite?Good chances,don't u think?    eu por aki so tenho 3 graus..ta calor pa...um calor esquisito..!


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 23:40)

Por aqui tenho uma noite de geada. A temperatura já chegou a -2,2ºC.


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:41)

A temperatura por aqui parou cerca de 20 minutos para tomar folego, e já esta a iniciar nova descida.

A formação nublosa vai dar muito que falar


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:42)

Para ser sincero não me parece Tiagofsky    

talvez tenhamos alguma nubulosidade, mas precipitação é algo que não vamos ter de certeza   

O melhor é esperar pela noite de Sexta, parece-me a oportunidade mais credível (mas mesmo assim bastante remota)


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Para ser sincero não me parece Tiagofsky
> 
> talvez tenhamos alguma nubulosidade, mas precipitação é algo que não vamos ter de certeza
> 
> O melhor é esperar pela noite de Sexta, parece-me a oportunidade mais credível (mas mesmo assim bastante remota)



Não vamos desanimar malta, isto tem muito para dar ainda


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:48)

Sim, se acreditarmos na previsão do INM espanhol para a Galiza, podemos ainda pensar em neve na zona Norte. Não existe previsão de alteração significativa da temperatura para amanhã, enquanto para Sexta dão "temperaturas em descenso ligero" no Noroeste peninsular. Como há precipitação para Sexta no Norte, acho que ainda podemos sonhar


----------



## Snow (22 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

olá malta, isto sem forum é uma porcaria. axo que tou a ficar forumdependente.  Frio ja ta, agra so falta a precipitação. aqui estão 4,5 graus. e continua a descer


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Sim, se acreditarmos na previsão do INM espanhol para a Galiza, podemos ainda pensar em neve na zona Norte. Não existe previsão de alteração significativa da temperatura para amanhã, enquanto para Sexta dão "temperaturas em descenso ligero" no Noroeste peninsular. Como há precipitação para Sexta no Norte, acho que ainda podemos sonhar



A temperatura continua a descida e as nuvens estão á porta, vamos saber esperar. Vamos acordar com supresas, ou não?


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:52)

Para esta noite n me parece    A precipitação vai faltar

Mas para a próxima madrugada, se se confirmar a não subida de temperatura que o INM espanhol prevê para o Noroeste peninsular porque não pensar nisso?


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:53)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> A temperatura continua a descida e as nuvens estão á porta, vamos saber esperar. Vamos acordar com supresas, ou não?


Era giro


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

E então Santos, o tempo está a encobrir ou ainda se vê por aí as estrelas?


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:56)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Para esta noite n me parece    A precipitação vai faltar
> 
> Mas para a próxima madrugada, se se confirmar a não subida de temperatura que o INM espanhol prevê para o Noroeste peninsular porque não pensar nisso?


olha k isto deu uma volta k ate os modelos se enganaram repara nisto







as 6 da manha segundo o gfs a frente inda nao tinha entrado..sabes k horas sao?  pois e ela ja esta a entrar 
vou esperar pela foto das 00h e dps logo vemos


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2006 às 23:57)

Eu a partir d 6ªfeira vou la pa cima p tras os montes..!espero k pelo menos lá dê alguma koisa..!Estou esperançado em ainda ver neve sabado por la..!Mas era porreirinho mas era se entrassem estas nuvenzitas ja pela noite de hj(e precipitasse,claro está!!)..!


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:57)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E então Santos, o tempo está a encobrir ou ainda se vê por aí as estrelas?


Ia agora mesmo informar, pois é está quase na totalidade encoberto, diria que é impressionante a velociade com que isto aconteceu, agora o que irá acontecer...


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 23:58)

sim é verdade segundo o ke tinha visto anteriormente a frente era para entrar amanha pela manha com o pico por volta da hora de almoço e inicio da tarde


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:00)

vamos esperar o k os gajos do inm vao fazer agora entre as 00h e 00h:30 pois eles costumam fazer uma actualizaçao


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 00:01)

Meus amigos, a partir de agr tudo é possivel. Santos vais ser o nosso grande informador. Axo que podemos ter uma alegria esta noite


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:01)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> vamos esperar o k os gajos do inm vao fazer agora entre as 00h e 00h:30 pois eles costumam fazer uma actualizaçao



Vão dizer...XaaaarrrrÂââÂ....!!Ei-la aqui!


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Meus amigos, a partir de agr tudo é possivel. Santos vais ser o nosso grande informador. Axo que podemos ter uma alegria esta noite


Espeo poder dar boas novas


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 00:04)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Ia agora mesmo informar, pois é está quase na totalidade encoberto, diria que é impressionante a velociade com que isto aconteceu, agora o que irá acontecer...




Agora tem atenção na temperatura na próxima hora e vê se sobe se subir acontece o que eu já receava  espero bem que não


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:04)

Aqui em Oeiras 5ºC, céu limpo


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:07)

Só preciso de ver a imagem das 00h, mais nada


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:07)

Por aqui 0.5ºC neste momento


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:07)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Só preciso de ver a imagem das 00h, mais nada


ja tou a ressacar por essa imagem mas nao meio de sair


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

As camada de núvens aumenta, a temperatura desceu para os 2.5C (as nuvens são claras se isto ajuda algo)


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:11)

Santos disse:
			
		

> As camada de núvens aumenta, a temperatura desceu para os 2.5C (as nuvens são claras se isto ajuda algo)



Está a descer com a entrada das nuvens? A sério? Ai ai,


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:11)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Está a descer com a entrada das nuvens? A sério? Ai ai,



Começa-me a parece que há por aí pessoal que não vai sair de casa amanhã


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:13)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Está a descer com a entrada das nuvens? A sério? Ai ai,


Exactamente


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Quando alguém estiver desanimado é a este parte do forum k deve vir   

Se são brancas é porque são pouco espessas, logo menos agua carregam


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:15)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Quando alguém estiver desanimado é a este parte do forum k deve vir
> 
> Se são brancas é porque são pouco espessas, logo menos agua carregam


Tal e qual amigo


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

Temos de arranjar um topico da boa disposição, ao menos temos com que nos rir. Coisa que no meteored não os vejo a fazer


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:21)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Quando alguém estiver desanimado é a este parte do forum k deve vir
> 
> Se são brancas é porque são pouco espessas, logo menos agua carregam


nao necessariamente aki na estrela kuando neva mais e kuando o astro esta claro ou seja nuvens clarinhas


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:23)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> nao necessariamente aki na estrela kuando neva mais e kuando o astro esta claro ou seja nuvens clarinhas


Spiritmind, correcto, e o mesmo se passa a outras latitudes


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:24)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Temos de arranjar um topico da boa disposição, ao menos temos com que nos rir. Coisa que no meteored não os vejo a fazer


É verdade Luper no Meteored até se chegam a ofender uns aos outros,aqui é muito mais salutar
Eu proponho, consoante o que vier a aontecer esta noite, a abertura de um Tópico para Suicidios onde possamos dizer todas as nossas frustrações e desilusões caso as coisas corram mal  
So espero que o topico seja um verdadeiro fiasco


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

Vamos mas é acender uma velinha esta noite


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É verdade Luper no Meteored até se chegam a ofender uns aos outros,aqui é muito mais salutar
> Eu proponho, consoante o que vier a aontecer esta noite, a abertura de um Tópico para Suicidios onde possamos dizer todas as nossas frustrações e desilusões caso as coisas corram mal
> So espero que o topico seja um verdadeiro fiasco


SA


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:26)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Vamos mas é acender uma velinha esta noite


 
A velinha só se for para aquecer!!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:26)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É verdade Luper no Meteored até se chegam a ofender uns aos outros,aqui é muito mais salutar
> Eu proponho, consoante o que vier a aontecer esta noite, a abertura de um Tópico para Suicidios onde possamos dizer todas as nossas frustrações e desilusões caso as coisas corram mal
> So espero que o topico seja um verdadeiro fiasco


uma coisa vos digo eu frequento muitos foruns mas este ganha nisso mesmo a boa disposição e a amizade


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:28)

Alguem sabe a hora da foto do radar?


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:29)

Uma coisa...acho muito estranho não porem o distrito de bragança e o d viana em alerta amarelo..Será pk eles já tao habituados ao frio?


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:29)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Alguem sabe a hora da foto do radar?


e de meia em meia hora....


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:32)

Viana está aqui representada.. :P Esses avisos têm uns valores que quando são ultrapassados dispara! Nao sei a lista decor, é uma questão de veres lá no site. Mas nos em viana ja nao vemos nevar á 18 anos!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:34)

Santos disse:
			
		

> SA


Já não posso rir mais vou-me deitar que até já estou a chorar


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:34)

Tozequio,como estamos d tempreatura ai??aqui vai nos 1,9ºC..


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:35)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Alguem sabe a hora da foto do radar?



23h 30m


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:35)

aki vou congelar, -2.9ºc ate os pintelhos do cu batem palmas


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:35)

0.3   

Muito interessante

Já agora, já repararam que isto hoje ninguem vai para a cama?   

Tá tudo entusiasmado


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Viana está aqui representada.. :P Esses avisos têm uns valores que quando são ultrapassados dispara! Nao sei a lista decor, é uma questão de veres lá no site. Mas nos em viana ja nao vemos nevar á 18 anos!



Os valores de temperatura minima para aveiro dão vontade de rir, para disparar o amarelo, penso que é de 3 a 1, e o vermelho é -1, eu já tive este inverno mais de 20 dias a temperaturas negativas, e nunca disparou o alerta laranja nem vermelho. Quando disparar é de fugir pro Brasil


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> 0.3
> 
> Muito interessante
> 
> ...


podes crer so me arrancam da frente do pc kuando vir o satelite da 1h e espero k seja bom sinal para nos


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki vou congelar, -2.9ºc ate os pintelhos do cu batem palmas


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:40)

Hoje vai ser de certeza o meu 16º dia com temp negativa, estive agora a ver os meus registos completos


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:45)

Como está isso por ai Santos?


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:47)

luper faz uma cena ve o gfs e ve bem a estrutura da frente e o modo como ela se tem comportado nas ultimas horas e ve a imagem de satelite do inm durante estas ultimas horas k te parece?
nao e pra tar a stressar mas os movimentos parecem identicos


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:49)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Como está isso por ai Santos?


A 2,2 e algumas nuvens


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:52)

o satelite não está a actualizar está nas 23horas  :


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:53)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> o satelite não está a actualizar está nas 23horas  :


vai ao INM ja tens o da 00h


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> luper faz uma cena ve o gfs e ve bem a estrutura da frente e o modo como ela se tem comportado nas ultimas horas e ve a imagem de satelite do inm durante estas ultimas horas k te parece?
> nao e pra tar a stressar mas os movimentos parecem identicos



Eu vejo perfectamente que a estrutura está mais a NE do que o previsto pelo GFS, vê-se claramente e isso vai sentir tb, penso eu


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:55)

Santos disse:
			
		

> A 2,2 e algumas nuvens



Gosto do pormenor da temperatura baixar/estabilizar com a entrada das nuvens, é bom sinal

Tens valores de pressão e sua variação?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:57)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Gosto do pormenor da temperatura baixar/estabilizar com a entrada das nuvens, é bom sinal
> 
> Tens valores de pressão e sua variação?


De momento infelizmente não, no entanto como muito bem dizes é excelente a relação existente, veremos


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:01)

Chegam as primeiras nuvens aqui, de momento são finas e pouco espessas mas o que me chama a atenção é o facto de a noite estar muito calma quase sem vento e a temperatura mantem-se nos 5,5 ºc
Não era suposto que com a aproximação da frente houvesse algum vento?


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:03)

bem daki 5/10 minutos vamos ver a evoluçao nest ultima hora


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:04)

Já agora repararam na linha de nuvens que está a atravessar o centro do pais
que se terá passado?


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:04)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> bem daki 5/10 minutos vamos ver a evoluçao nest ultima hora


Momento chave da noite


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:05)

axo k a frente ira para onde os ventos maritimos a empurrarem alguem sabe em k direcçao sopra o vento?


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 01:06)

aqui a temperatura ta estável    estava em 4ºC mas subiu para os 5ºC agora ta a descer de novo ta quase nos 4º de novo.Se não tou em erro a minima que o inm dava para esta noite era de 5ºC acho que se enganarão mais uma vez.o céu ainda está limpo!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:06)

É de alguem daqui a estação privada que está no weatherunderground?Actualizado agr à 1h da madrugada,marca -4,1ºC!!
 k grizo!!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:06)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Momento chave da noite


Porquê que esse é o momento chave


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:07)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> É de alguem daqui a estação privada que está no weatherunderground?Actualizado agr à 1h da madrugada,marca -4,1ºC!!
> k grizo!!


aki a covilha ta com -2.9ºc


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 01:08)

Oi pessoal, eu estava a pensar ir na Sexta-feira para Trás-os-Montes...mas não acham que seria melhor ir já amanhããã?!!!

O INM está a prever mta chuva para sabado que na maior-parte dos sítios será neve, mas a que horas começará a chover


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:09)

o vento sopra de oeste


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:09)

pelo que vejo no radar a precipitaçao esta a toda na parte mais sul da depressão


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:09)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Porquê que esse é o momento chave


Pq iremos ficar a com direcção final da massa nublosa


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:10)

Estou completamente parvo com a temperatura em Setubal que é de 2,1 ºc e em Almada melhor ainda 0,5ºc   com precipitação isso era neve certa


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:10)

Aqui o céu está totalmente coberto, as estrelas já não se deslumbram


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:11)

ta dificil a actualização


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:11)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi pessoal, eu estava a pensar ir na Sexta-feira para Trás-os-Montes...mas não acham que seria melhor ir já amanhããã?!!!
> 
> O INM está a prever mta chuva para sexta que na maior-parte dos sítios será neve



Vai na sexta que amanha ainda n há gd festa!E assim podes seguir a neve em kse tdo o pais!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:11)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Aqui o céu está totalmente coberto, as estrelas já não se deslumbram


Já se sente o cheiro da precipitação?


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:12)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Pq iremos ficar a com direcção final da massa nublosa



DIRECÇÃO DA MASSA NUBULOSA = ATAQUE CARDIACO


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 01:12)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Chegam as primeiras nuvens aqui, de momento são finas e pouco espessas mas o que me chama a atenção é o facto de a noite estar muito calma quase sem vento e a temperatura mantem-se nos 5,5 ºc
> Não era suposto que com a aproximação da frente houvesse algum vento?



A depressão não é cavada longe disso dai não se sentir nenhum vento antes da frente, pode aumentar o vento um pouco na altura da passagem da frente mas ainda bem que não tem vento forte porque se não lá se ião as temperaturas baixas que estamos a registar nesta altura!começo a pensar que aqui a temperatura não vai baixar mais do que está agora.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 01:12)

Boas e gélidas noites a todos   , por aqui 1,8ºC, céu limpo. Por enquanto!   

Um outro site porreiro que tem uma estação meteorológica com pressão atmosférica e tudo o que se pode desejar é este e está em Abrantes:

MeteoAbrantes


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:13)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Já se sente o cheiro da precipitação?


Vamos esperar mais um pouquinho...tá quase quase


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:14)

Por aqui passou-se a barreira psicológica dos 0ºC

Neste momento, -0.1ºC


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:14)

exacto o meteoabrantes é muito bom, ainda por cima encontra-se a 7 Km de mim


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:14)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Vamos esperar mais um pouquinho...tá quase quase


Queremos festejar a primeira gota gelada


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:15)

miguel disse:
			
		

> A depressão não é cavada longe disso dai não se sentir nenhum vento antes da frente, pode aumentar o vento um pouco na altura da passagem da frente mas ainda bem que não tem vento forte porque se não lá se ião as temperaturas baixas que estamos a registar nesta altura!começo a pensar que aqui a temperatura não vai baixar mais do que está agora.


Sim mas eu não estava a falar de vento forte , mas apenas de algum movimento na atmosfera e isso eu não vejo por aqui


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Por aqui passou-se a barreira psicológica dos 0ºC
> 
> Neste momento, -0.1ºC



Há humidade suficiente ai para pelo menos cair uma daquelas geadas  ?


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

estes gajos tao a gozar inda nao actualizaram akilo


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Vamos esperar mais um pouquinho...tá quase quase


Santos descreve-nos o tempo aí neste momento temperatura vento nuvens etc


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:18)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> estes gajos tao a gozar inda nao actualizaram akilo


Eles lêm o forum e estão no gozo com a malta


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 01:18)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Estou completamente parvo com a temperatura em Setubal que é de 2,1 ºc e em Almada melhor ainda 0,5ºc   com precipitação isso era neve certa



onde estarão a registar essa temperatura deve ser nalgum local muito descampado longe de casas.porque na cidade não acredito muito nessas temperaturas pelo menos na minha rua ta mais alto entre 4 e 5ºC.


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:18)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Há humidade suficiente ai para pelo menos cair uma daquelas geadas  ?



Não tenho registo de humidade no meu sensor, mas pelo que observo de pedras rubras deve dar quase de certeza


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:19)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eles lêm o forum e estão no gozo com a malta


uma coisa tou a ver no radar da 1h muita precipitaçao no sul


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:20)

aki esta comentem


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:20)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki esta comentem


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:21)

Acho que não vou para a cama hoje


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:22)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Acho que não vou para a cama hoje


       e são 2


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:22)

ELA VEM ELA VEM ELA VEM ELA VEMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:23)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> e são 2



bota 3 nisso!!!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:23)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiii


 se nao apanhar o norte e centro axo k me mando da varanda pra baixo  
ate agora uma coisa tenho a certeza, o k esta a acontecer nao tem nada a ver com os gfs dos modelos


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:23)

mais 1, faz 4. será que a brisa ja comprou os limpa neves?


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

O pessoal ao acordar vai ter uma supresa dos diabos

Alguem quer tentar redigir um texto para envuar à SIC?e á lusa


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

Meus amigos a partir deste momento tem que começar a haver percipitação em algum lado tendo em conta as nuvens presentes, certinho e direitinho!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

Snow disse:
			
		

> mais 1, faz 4. será que a brisa ja comprou os limpa neves?



Devem estar a chorar a Espanha para ir mandando alguns p cá!!


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

os homens qq dia contratam-nos para informadores sobre o estado do tempo


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:25)

santos agora de certeza k deves ter o ceu totalmente encberto certo?


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:25)

Isto podia ser um negócio de futuro. A malta aqui do fórum ia ao Norte da Europa comprar uma resma de limpa-neves com 50 anos ao preço da chuva e depois revendia-os à Brisa. Ia dar um bom dinheiro


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:25)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos descreve-nos o tempo aí neste momento temperatura vento nuvens etc


2º céu coberto!!!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:25)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> se nao apanhar o norte e centro axo k me mando da varanda pra baixo
> ate agora uma coisa tenho a certeza, o k esta a acontecer nao tem nada a ver com os gfs dos modelos


eu bem te disse, culpa o mar e a corrente  , mas não se passa nada é o aquecimento do CO2


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:26)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> santos agora de certeza k deves ter o ceu totalmente encberto certo?


Exacatamente Spiritmind


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:26)

ninguem me descobre um sitio onde diga de k lado esta a soprar o vento?
e muito importante para ver a tendencia da evoluçao da frente


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:27)

site do im - tempo presente - vento


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:28)

será ke a cota dos 900m no algarve vai ser mais baixa k isso?


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

aqui o vento sopra de sueste, mudou, pois tava de oeste. bom sinal!!! empura a frente para cima. Certo?


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

é possível luis   

agora no resto do país, e tendo em conta o que está a acontecer, vai ser cota 0 esta noite


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

as noticias nao sao muito boas o vento sopra de NO o k ajuda a frente a ir para sul


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> será ke a cota dos 900m no algarve vai ser mais baixa k isso?


Pelo andar da carroagem é possível que possa muito bem acontecer


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:31)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> eu bem te disse, culpa o mar e a corrente  , mas não se passa nada é o aquecimento do CO2


desculpa luper nao entendi bem e o aquecimento do co2 k faz o k?


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:31)

lol um pequeno aparte, finalmente encontrei ppl k tb curte estas cenas da metorologia... os meus amigos axam-me um completo chato qd me ponho com conversas destas pa eles... ja agora tb são maníacos da neve? lol


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:32)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> as noticias nao sao muito boas o vento sopra de NO o k ajuda a frente a ir para sul



Spiritmind, d certeza que se enganaram!Tá a soprar de onde deve soprar!  senão vamos nós bufar as nuvens!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:33)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> lol um pequeno aparte, finalmente encontrei ppl k tb curte estas cenas da metorologia... os meus amigos axam-me um completo chato qd me ponho com conversas destas pa eles... ja agora tb são maníacos da neve? lol



Não se nota??Neve,chuva,granizo,vento,temporal,trovoada...isso td!Venha o que vier é sp bom,mas neve é MT BOM!


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:34)




----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:34)

então e a precipitação Santos? Nada por aí ainda?


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 01:34)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> lol um pequeno aparte, finalmente encontrei ppl k tb curte estas cenas da metorologia... os meus amigos axam-me um completo chato qd me ponho com conversas destas pa eles... ja agora tb são maníacos da neve? lol



Junta-te ao grupo, já somos umas dezenas


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:34)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> será ke a cota dos 900m no algarve vai ser mais baixa k isso?


Bem Vindo
Finalmente alguém do Algarve   
Estamos á espera do que possa acontecer nas regiões mais a oeste que serão as primeiras a ser afectadas pela frente e a partir daqui talvez ja se possa estabelecer as cotas de neve


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> lol um pequeno aparte, finalmente encontrei ppl k tb curte estas cenas da metorologia... os meus amigos axam-me um completo chato qd me ponho com conversas destas pa eles... ja agora tb são maníacos da neve? lol


TODOS


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

a precipitaçao ta toda e no oceano  








imaginem isto a passar pelo pais todo
venham limpa-neves


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> desculpa luper nao entendi bem e o aquecimento do co2 k faz o k?



É o aquecimento global, esse grande dogma inquestionavel


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 01:36)

Em Sagres já chove fraco á uma hora e meia pelo menos, com vento Norte.


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:36)

bem vindo Luis. isto aki a malta é toda 5 estrelas


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:36)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Bem Vindo
> Finalmente alguém do Algarve
> Estamos á espera do que possa acontecer nas regiões mais a oeste que serão as primeiras a ser afectadas pela frente e a partir daqui talvez ja se possa estabelecer as cotas de neve




Bem... será ke vale a pena fikar acordado? lol vamos lá ver...


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:37)

Por agora, ainda não se vê qualquer nuvem no horizonte. E pelo radar elas já deviam estar a entrar aqui na zona do Porto


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:37)

luis machado disse:
			
		

>


De que zona és marafado?


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:37)

Tá ma dar um soninho que vai lá vai


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:39)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> De que zona és marafado?



zona de faro... mas á primeira noticia de neve no barlavento vou a correr sejam ke horas for... lololol


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:39)

pessoal vou esperar so ate as 2h pois isto e viciante mas amanha e dia de trabalho logo tenho de xonar... espero k a das 2 ja esteja o pais coberto bastava so k a frente subisse um pouco de latitude


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:40)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> zona de faro... mas á primeira noticia de neve no barlavento vou a correr sejam ke horas for... lololol



Mosse de Faro? Sejas bem vindo, bonita terra    Mesmo de Faro?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:40)

Nuvens espessas chegaram......................e vai ficar...............


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Nuvens espessas chegaram......................e vai ficar...............



Oxalá Luper

Mas para ser sincero começo a perder as esperanças para o Norte. As nuvens tardam a chegar


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Nuvens espessas chegaram......................e vai ficar...............


santos se chover ou nevar avisa


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Mosse de Faro? Sejas bem vindo, bonita terra    Mesmo de Faro?



yup...ah e não é mosse.. é mossssss lolol


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:42)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> a precipitaçao ta toda e no oceano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por favor digam-me qual a direcção dessas manchas de precipitação ou d´-me uma coisinha má


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:42)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> santos se chover ou nevar avisa


OK


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:44)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Oxalá Luper
> 
> Mas para ser sincero começo a perder as esperanças para o Norte. As nuvens tardam a chegar



Calma que a noite é longa e eles devem estar a chegar, vou esperar pela imagem das 02.00h


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:46)

Não tá facil não...


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 01:46)

eu axo que esta a andar para este/sudeste e a frente ainda demora umas horitas para entrar em terra julgo eu.


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:49)

Se alguem tem duvidas, que coloque a imagem do atlantico em vez da peninsula e vejam qual a trajectoria da massa


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:50)

Vejam o radar da 1h30m a massa de nuvens aumentou bastante em relação ao da 1hora
penso serem bons sinais não acham?
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:50)

foi em 23 de Fevereiro de 1985, ano do maior nevão aki na minha terra. 21 anos depois será?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 01:51)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Vejam o radar da 1h30m a massa de nuvens aumentou bastante em relação ao da 1hora
> penso serem bons sinais não acham?
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html



Joao aqui o céu está coberto....


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:51)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Vejam o radar da 1h30m a massa de nuvens aumentou bastante em relação ao da 1hora
> penso serem bons sinais não acham?
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html



Tb reparei nisso!!Juntou-se ali um bocadito a mais!    e ou sou eu a desejar tanto, ou vejo aquilo a subir ligeiramente!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:52)

dps da imagem das 2h eu falo ate la espero nervosamente


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:53)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Tb reparei nisso!!Juntou-se ali um bocadito a mais!    e ou sou eu a desejar tanto, ou vejo aquilo a subir ligeiramente!




O pessoal do norte tb vai ter a sua parte, vamos todos     . Penso que esta situação será inedita, se alguem tiver dados em contrario que avise, isto é muito importante para a aprendizagem da malta


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (23 Fev 2006 às 01:54)

sera q vai mesmo chover moderadamente aqui em lisboa?no I.M. estao a prever chuva fraca! que dizem?


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:55)

eu neste momento estou numa fase de expectativa

já me chegou a desilusão de dia 29


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 01:56)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Tb reparei nisso!!Juntou-se ali um bocadito a mais!    e ou sou eu a desejar tanto, ou vejo aquilo a subir ligeiramente!


Sim tens razão e isso deve-se ao facto de estarem a aparecer mais nuvens por tras porque se reparaem com atenção o radar não consegue apanhar nada mais atras daquela zona mas as nuvens estão lá e elas não se formam ali já vem mais de tras


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 01:56)

e assim temos de ser realistas a maior parte da frente e talvez a mais activa ira deslocar-se para sul o k aki penso k esteja em questao e se o norte e centro levam com alguma coisa ja k os senhores verdadeiros da meterologia dizem k nao...mas sinceramente estou com esperança


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 01:57)

vai entrar pela jona de lx, setubal e litoral do alentejo eu julgo que o centro da depresão vai cruzar o alentejo ou o algarve mas tou mais inclinado para o ultimo.


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 02:03)

continua o frio gélido (-0.3) mas nuvens nem sinal


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 02:04)

Cuidado com os ataques suicidas!!! Nada de se mandarem de janelas nem cortarem os pulsos...

É só chuva/neve...neste caso...a falta dela...


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:04)

a imagem das 2?!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

luis machado disse:
			
		

> a imagem das 2?!


inda nao saiu


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> continua o frio gélido (-0.3) mas nuvens nem sinal



Tive a ver e temos vento de NE a soprar aqui,embora fraco..Acho que me vou deitar e espero que os deuses sejam bonzinhos cmg pk eu ate me porto bem e mudem os ventos tds..senao amanha têm k m aturar d trombil tdo o dia..!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

Sabem estou aqui a questionar-me  como será a transição da situação actual antes de chegar a frente e depois de ela chegar
Neste momento a noite está muito fria e humida, os carros estão cobertos de geada mas eu nunca me lembro de ter passado de uma situação destas para uma situação de chuva na mesma noite
É intrigante


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (23 Fev 2006 às 02:06)

aqui por Almada ja esta o ceu coberto! esta muito frio tb


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:06)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Cuidado com os ataques suicidas!!! Nada de se mandarem de janelas nem cortarem os pulsos...
> 
> É só chuva/neve...neste caso...a falta dela...



Já estamos habituados


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 02:07)

As actualizações do radar do IM só aparecem 15m depois, por isso só às 2:15 é que lá vai aparecer a imagem tão desejada! 

Já repararam na subida enorme em relação ás 23h, que apresenta actualização do IM ás 00h   





Não gostei nada disto!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:08)

agora a m**** o imageshacks ta a dar erro provavelmente nao vai dar pra meter aki a imagem...


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:09)

Santos onde andas?
por aí já devia ter caido alguma coisa
Esta espera MATA-ME


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 02:09)

pois era o que eu receava mas aqui em setubal ainda tão 4ºc e o céu já tá nublado.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:11)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> As actualizações do radar do IM só aparecem 15 m depois, por iso só 'as 2:15 é que lá vai aparecer a imagem tão desejada!
> 
> á repararam na subida enorme em relação ás 23h, que apresenta actualização do IM ás 00h
> 
> ...


Tas enganado se num sitios subiu outros até baixou em Almada subiu mas no Barreiro baixou e nos restantes sitios não me recordo mas estão dentro dos mesmos valores mais decimas menos decimas


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 02:16)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos onde andas?
> por aí já devia ter caido alguma coisa
> Esta espera MATA-ME


Vim agora da rua... está um frio de rachar, estou a ficar passadainho da cabeça....o céu diz que vai nevar


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Em almada tinha 0º C e subiu para 7 se achas normal!   
Foi uma subidona!

Setúbal tinha 2 agora não dá para ver pois não actualizou!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Vim agora da rua... está um frio de rachar, estou a ficar passadainho da cabeça....o céu diz que vai nevar


     Vai pois    pela 2º vez este ano. Aqui há gato


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

vem vou para a cama pois axo k ja nao da nada
facam comentarios


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Santos, temperatura? qd começar avisa. ok


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Onde moras Santos?


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:18)

porque é que as temperaturas em faro nao tão disponiveis?!


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 02:18)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Onde moras Santos?


Na zona de Sobral de Mte Agraço


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:18)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> vem vou para a cama pois axo k ja nao da nada
> facam comentarios


Achas ? Eu sou de opnião contraria, mesmo muito


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 02:19)

Aqui está ela!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:20)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Achas ? Eu sou de opnião contraria, mesmo muito


eu tb tava a brincar reparaste k veio mais para norte roda la desde as 00h
vez k a frente tem tendencia a subir


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 02:20)

Luper, os ventos aki na zona do porto estao de Este..Acho que não dá mm,apesar de querer muito..!


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:20)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Achas ? Eu sou de opnião contraria, mesmo muito



Que axas então da imagem? arriscas alguma previsão?


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 02:20)

A imagem do radar ja foi actualizada!!

Espero ate a proxima actualização...e depois logo se ve...se cama, se rua


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:20)

a temperatura aqui volta a cair a pique 1.3


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:21)

vejam o radar se akilo tudo e neve amanha acordamos enterrados nela


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:21)




----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:21)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> eu tb tava a brincar reparaste k veio mais para norte roda la desde as 00h
> vez k a frente tem tendencia a subir


  dou inicio á festa aqui para os meus lados por volta das 06.00h


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 02:21)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> a temperatura aqui volta a cair a pique 1.3


onde estás Luper?


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:23)

Santos disse:
			
		

> onde estás Luper?



Zona de Aveiro


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 02:24)

Bem pessoal, vou ter que ir para a cama. Um longo dia espera-me amanhã. No entanto sou capaz de por o despertador la para as 6, a ver o q isto dá

Boa noite e sonhos nevados


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:24)

os gajos do IM nao actualizam a porcaria das estações! 
Será que já congelaram todas?


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:24)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Zona de Aveiro


axas k aki na covilha posso ter direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:25)

Vou descansar tb um pouco. Até logo ás 06.00h


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:26)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> axas k aki na covilha posso ter direito a alguma coisa?


Não com tanta intensidade mas penso que sim, mas apenas durante o dia


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:35)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Em almada tinha 0º C e subiu para 7 se achas normal!
> Foi uma subidona!
> 
> Setúbal tinha 2 agora não dá para ver pois não actualizou!


Almada tinha 0,5 ºc e subiu para 7 foi de facto uma subidona mas ninguém acredita que tivessem subido 6,5ºc ou antes estavam mal ou agora estão mal, mas o Barreiro tinha 8ºc e agora tem 7ºc  o resto está quase tudo na mesma
e setubal nao actualizou
Vamos ver as proximas horas


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:36)

Aqui fica a imagem de outro satelite


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:38)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

>


Achas que é essa a tranjectória?


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 02:39)

aki o vento esta se sul, sueste. boas noticias


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:42)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Achas que é essa a tranjectória?



é a ideia que me dá.. visto o deslocamento de toda a frente parece-me que é assim que se vão deslocar essas duas massas.. vamos lá ver


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:46)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> é a ideia que me dá.. visto o deslocamento de toda a frente parece-me que é assim que se vão deslocar essas duas massas.. vamos lá ver


Sabes que é muito dificil definir tranjectorias porque o que existe num determinado ponto pode já não existir quando chegar aquele que tu definiste no final da tranjectoria


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:47)

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006053/Europe_3_01.2006053.terra.1km.jpg

Vejam esta imagem de satelite tirada hoje á tarde á peninsula ibérica! Vejam como estão as montanhas da cordilheira cantábrica!!!!!!
Também se consegue ver a serra da estrela cheia de neve e no norte a serra da Peneda/Geres e Larouco!

Aqui vêm com clareza onde se realça o azul sendo neve.
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006053/Europe_3_01.2006053.terra.721


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 02:51)

Aqui fica uma animação que fiz das 4 últimas actualizações dos radares do IM





Assim dá para ficar-mos uma noção mais concreta do que se esta a cozinhar e qual a sua direcção! Parece que temos festa!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:52)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006053/Europe_3_01.2006053.terra.1km.jpg
> 
> Vejam esta imagem de satelite tirada hoje á tarde á peninsula ibérica! Vejam como estão as montanhas da cordilheira cantábrica!!!!!!
> Também se consegue ver a serra da estrela cheia de neve e no norte a serra da Peneda/Geres e Larouco!
> ...



FOTOS ESPECTACULARES


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:54)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Aqui fica uma animação que fiz das 4 últimas actualizações dos radares do IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kim excelente animação deve-te ter dado um trabalhão a fazer sobretudo a esta hora
Parece mesmo que temos festa


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 02:55)

Bem a temperatura está a começar a subir a medida que as nuvens aumentam agora 5ºc e ainda nem estão nuvens compactas quando começar a chover lá para o meio ou fim da madrugada deve ficar ai uns 7º ou 8ºC, mal por mal que venha o granizo mas se a chuva for fraca nem para isso dá   tenho 89% de humidade e uma pressão de 1018. eu continuo a achar que a depressão vai passar pelo Algarve e que a frente não vai passar para cima de lisboa.Amanha vamos ver se estou certo ou errado.  

boas noites a todos


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:58)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Bem a temperatura está a começar a subir a medida que as nuvens aumentam agora 5ºc e ainda nem estão nuvens compactas quando começar a chover lá para o meio ou fim da madrugada deve ficar ai uns 7º ou 8ºC, mal por mal que venha o granizo mas se a chuva for fraca nem para isso dá   tenho 89% de humidade e uma pressão de 1018. eu continuo a achar que a depressão vai passar pelo Algarve e que a frente não vai passar para cima de lisboa.Amanha vamos ver se estou certo ou errado.
> 
> boas noites a todos


Tenha a temperatura estabilizada nos 5 ºc há já duas horas e não vejo nenhuma subida pelo menos aqui


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 02:58)

Bom amigos por aqui tudo na mesma, vou deitar-me para acordar fresquinho


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 03:02)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Tenha a temperatura estabilizada nos 5 ºc há já duas horas e não vejo nenhuma subida pelo menos aqui



tive 3,5 o mais baixo e agora tenho 5ºc com tendencia para subir


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 03:07)

miguel disse:
			
		

> tive 3,5 o mais baixo e agora tenho 5ºc com tendencia para subir


Será que a tua temperatura tem sido bem medida? é que tens tido muitas variações e a minha tem estado bastante mais estavel e de Setubal aqui ao Pinhal Novo a diferença não pode ser tão acentuada


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 03:14)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Será que a tua temperatura tem sido bem medida? é que tens tido muitas variações e a minha tem estado bastante mais estavel e de Setubal aqui ao Pinhal Novo a diferença não pode ser tão acentuada



eu tenho medido nas ultimas horas por um de mercúrio é mais correcto do que um digital penso eu Pq. o meu digital marca mais meio grau a um grau do que o de mercúrio,e Setúbal como sabes é mais húmido dai pode ter alguma diferença na temperatura para ai...


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:17)

PRECIPITAÇÃO 

Nova actualização..já chegou á costa algarvia!


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 03:20)

axo que vem até ao centro. agr so falta saber a que horas, pq pareceme que vai atingir o centro em pleno dia e poderá não haver temperaturas suficientes para nevar em cotas baixas


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:26)

a temperatura ás 01h00 em Portimão era 2.2º . Neve certa com esta entrada !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 03:29)

no oeste deve tar a nevar. o radar indica precipitação e as temperaturas eram baixas


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:30)

ás 2h00 subiu para 3.2º em Portimão.


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:34)

Temperaturas ás 02h00:

Ribatejo:
Alcobaça : 0.5ºC
Rio Maior : 1.1ºC
Torres Vedras : 1.9ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 1.7ºC

Algarve:
Aljezur: 4.2ºC
Portimão: 3.1ºC

Lisboa @ 03h32 : 5.9º


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 03:35)

1.1 e 0.5 com precipitação, sabemos o que acontece


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:37)

Snow disse:
			
		

> 1.1 e 0.5 com precipitação, sabemos o que acontece



Até aos 4ºC é facil nevar!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 03:41)

Sim tudo depende do frio em altura!


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:46)

Aqui em lisboa está um frio de rachar e o céu 7/8  

Já agora dêm uma vista de olhos nesta estação em Lisboa (Amadora)

http://luisfrps.planetaclix.pt/weatherstation/index.htm


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 03:52)

Com a nova actualização das 3:30


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 03:54)

o que vem aí é uma coisa imensa. ai, ai. axo que vamos acordar pintados de branco


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:55)

Nao sei onde foste buscar essa imagem da 1h30, mas a das 3h30 é esta:







*desculpa nao tinha reparado que era animação


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 03:56)

Em termos de comparação com a mancha de precipitação do 29JAN06, está faz uma 6 ou 7 dela!


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 03:57)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Em termos de comparação com a mancha de precipitação do 29JAN06, está faz uma 6 ou 7 dela!



Não achas que está a passar ao lado de lisboa e que não nos vai tocar nenhuma fatia do bolo!??


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 03:58)

João deixa carregar o gif que é animado! Começa na 01h00 e acaba nas 03h30   

Tá tudo ansioso! aiaiaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  



*- Ok a "coisa" é lenta a carregar!


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 04:02)

Bem...parece que vocês já estão a sonhar de mais e ainda nem sequer dormem


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 04:06)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Não achas que está a passar ao lado de lisboa e que não nos vai tocar nenhuma fatia do bolo!??



Nada disso passa bem encima da capital! Esperemos é que seja daquelas coisas branquinhas!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 04:24)

E Então já tudo dorme ou que?   

Eu espero pela imagem radar das 4:30 e tb vou, que já estou só a cair para cima do teclado!


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 04:26)

ja somos 2. a precipitação esta a avançar de forma muito lenta. axo que cair no norte e centro so amanha.


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 04:28)

Pessoal cá estou eu de novo e vim agora da rua, o céu está quase todo coberto mas há uma coisa que me esta a intrigar um pouco é que as nuvens tem um deslocamento muito lento que é exactamento o contrario do que o Santos tinha no Sobral em que as nuvens passavam a grande velocidade.
Por outro lado aqui no Pinhal Novo quando se aproxima chuva sentimos sempre um cheiro desagradavel proveniente dos campos e é exactamento o cheiro que estamos a sentir agora, logo parece-me que vem ai algo.
Entretanto liguei o radio na RFM e só consegui ouvir o locutor a dizer cuidado na estrada porque o piso está escorregadio
Ora não acredito que ele estivesse a falar de geada ou humidade, parece que já deve haver sitios onde está a chover mas alguem pode confirmar?


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 04:33)

quanto a mancha no radar, ela é brutal e está as portas de Lisboa e é precipitação certa agora se é chuva ou neve isso já é outro conto


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 04:35)

Gandas malucos na rua às 4 e tal da matina! heheh o que nós fazemos por amor ao meteo!


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 04:38)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Gandas malucos na rua às 4 e tal da matina! heheh o que nós fazemos por amor ao meteo!


Fazemos por amor e eu diria mais fazemos amor com a meteorologia


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 04:39)

realmente a mancha é enorme. e desta vez as saidas de gfs falharam, porque a precipitação vai passar mais a norte do que o esperado.   Agr so falta saber se a temperatura ajuda a colorir portugal


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 04:46)

Sim neste momento já é possivel dizer que o GFS falhou nas previsões e está a vista no radar porque no terreno infelizmente ainda não  
voltando á mancha no radar é mesmo precipitação, eu já vi o radar em muitas situações e com manchas mais pequenas e acabaram com grande precipitação. Uma coisa é as manchas nubulosas no satelite outra são as do radar por isso é que por vezes no satelite um determinado sitio esta coberto de nuvens e não está a chover e se formos ver o radar praticamente não está lá nada


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 04:48)

o radar as 4.30 da as nossas previsoes certas. a precipitação avança muito lentamente, no entanto a trajetória atingira a zona centro em cheio. o Norte é que é capaz de não ser atingido


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 04:52)

É isso mesmo snow, vamos ver, mas se nada acontecer não há que desanimar, pois para Sábado a coisa também tem boa cara! vamos lá ver o que nos trará este final de Fevereiro.

Aqui fica a última animação da noite do avanço da precipitação desde a 01h até agora 04:30.





Boas e brancas noites !


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 04:55)

exacto. agr ta na hora da caminha e pode ser que daqui a algumas horas estejamos a festejar algo de grande. abraço malta. boas noites


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 04:57)

Vocês estão com que temperaturas!? Têm subido, descido...?

POr aqui 0,1ºC sempre descendo 1 grau por hora + ou -


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Fev 2006 às 05:38)

Boa noite pessoal, no entroncamento esta tudo nublado com uma temperatura de 1º
Veremos se a festa se concretiza 
Jf.


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 07:29)

Parece que a noite foi bem mexida por aqui   

Aqui tenho neste momento -3.7ºC com céu geralmente limpo. A minima foi de -4.6ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 08:18)

A temperatura cai em Lisboa desde que começou a chover apesar da tº, já antes ser baixa....
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 08:49)

Por cá céu encoberto e alguma chuva...

http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/240/23020608445ue.jpg
Vou começar a fornecer imagens para enriquecer o fórum...

A qualidade é k não é grande coisa pois é de tlmovel, desculpem

Quero ver se tenho sorte nestes dias do Carnaval e capto umas imagens de neve


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 08:55)

bem acordei agora e que vejo eu ceu totalmente coberto e a chover com 6,8 ºc
ACHO QUE È ALTURA DE COMEÇARMOS A ACReDITAR NO IM, afinal eles acertaram
realmente 2 vezes neve em Lisboa era demais


----------



## Antonio (23 Fev 2006 às 09:10)

Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras...


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 09:11)

E a neve no Oeste?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 09:34)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E a neve no Oeste?


Bom dia Tozequio, tive acordado a´té às 3.30 e nada.
Agora está a chuviscar com 4º


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 09:36)

está no limite   

ainda vais ter uma surpresa


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 09:44)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> está no limite
> 
> ainda vais ter uma surpresa


Veremos, olha vou tomar um cafézinho já volto a dar noticias


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 09:58)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Veremos, olha vou tomar um cafézinho já volto a dar noticias


Já estás a demorar Santos, deixa os bonecos de neve para mais tarde...


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 10:01)

Bueno, pues después de unos días sin poder entrar aquí estoy de nuevo  

 Está nevando en Algete con 3,1 ºC. Lleva nevando desde las 6 de la mañana más o menos y ha cuajado bien. Pero la temperatura tiende a subir...


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 10:07)

Ahora os pongo fotos y enlaces de las nevadas en el norte y noroeste de España en el topic de Espanha Imagens. Vais a flipar


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Fev 2006 às 10:11)

Bom dia. em primeiro keria saudar esta malta do forum, pelo trabalho espectacular q fazem.
já agora, alguém me diz como vao ser as condições para o norte pro fim de semana? vai haver neve? a q cotas?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 10:11)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Já estás a demorar Santos, deixa os bonecos de neve para mais tarde...


Voltei, a temp. subiu para os 5º e caem uns choviscos isolados, está a levantar-se um vento muito ligeiro


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Fev 2006 às 10:18)

Tou no porto, e aqui esta um belo dia de sol
 
a frente parece q n vai chegar cá


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 10:46)

amanhã temos uma frente que deverá atingir o norte ao fim do dia

quanto a cotas de neve não arriscaria muito mais que o proprio IM, na melhor das hipoteses 400-500m


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (23 Fev 2006 às 11:09)

alguem sabe se chegou a nevar em algum sitio hoje?


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 11:25)

aki no algarve chove, mas nao ta muito frio, mas curiosamente o IM baixou as cotas de possiblilidade de neve para 600 m... nao sei se já terá nevado para os lados de mochique


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Fev 2006 às 11:40)

No litoral norte, pelo menos a norte do porto, n nevou, aliás o céu está completamente limpo. mas astemperaturas estao baixas


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 11:43)

bom dia aki acordei  com sol e ceu completamente limpo e uma tristeza enfim acontece sempre a mesma coisa a m**** da precipitaçao foi toda para sul   axo melhor abrir um topico para as lamentaçoes


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 12:00)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> bom dia aki acordei  com sol e ceu completamente limpo e uma tristeza enfim acontece sempre a mesma coisa a m**** da precipitaçao foi toda para sul   axo melhor abrir um topico para as lamentaçoes




Calma que Sábado a precipitação é mais bem repartida por todo o pais e a cota é ainda baixa,mas a chuva é com mais força no centro e sul mas também vai cair muita ai para cima.Aponta ai na agenda sábado(NEVE)  a partir de Sábado é que já não parece que volte a nevar em cotas tão baixas.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 12:03)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Calma que Sábado a precipitação é mais bem repartida por todo o pais e a cota é ainda baixa,mas a chuva é com mais força no centro e sul mas também vai cair muita ai para cima.Aponta ai na agenda sábado(NEVE)  a partir de Sábado é que já não parece que volte a nevar em cotas tão baixas.


o k me esta a preocupar e k o snow forecast estao a dar cotas acima dos 1300m
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.1to3.shtml


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Fev 2006 às 12:04)

Quais são os indicadores para q possa nevar a baixas altitudes? desculpem as perguntas mas sou um leigo interessado


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 12:07)

E como eu falei noutro post ontem, a chuva foi toda de Lisboa para sul.Aqui apenas choveu no fim a madrugada mas pouco e a temperatura rondava os 5,5 na altura que choveu.Hoje já deu o que tinha a dar agora é esperar por Sábado


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 12:12)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> o k me esta a preocupar e k o snow forecast estao a dar cotas acima dos 1300m
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.1to3.shtml




humm não me parece que seija assim tão alto mas...  Foi pena a depressão se ter deslocado tanto para sul  porque se não tinhas neve ai hoje quase sem duvida nenhuma e aqui tinha tido mais chuva tbm do que o que tive


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 12:14)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> o k me esta a preocupar e k o snow forecast estao a dar cotas acima dos 1300m
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.1to3.shtml




Aqueles valores sao freezing level, isozero, nao tem nada a ver.. quer dizer, tem um bocado, mas nao te guies por aí. Podes sempre tentar, entao tira 500m mais ou menos dos valores e tens a cota


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 12:16)

miguel disse:
			
		

> humm não me parece que seija assim tão alto mas...  Foi pena a depressão se ter deslocado tanto para sul  porque se não tinhas neve ai hoje quase sem duvida nenhuma e aqui tinha tido mais chuva tbm do que o que tive


 
se tivesse havido precipitaçao nevava de certeza pois a minima k atingui foi de -2.9ºc   tanto frio tao mal aproveitado


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 12:32)

temos de dar o braço a torcer pois as previsoes k os modelos dao a 24h sao muito dificeis de estarem erradas e o k eu concluo apos esta noite de sobressalto


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 12:35)

ainda temos sexta para sabado para curtir! eu aposto numa cota de 500m com chuva moderada.. o que vai ser engraçado!


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 12:38)

Mais uma vez criamos todos demasiadas expectativas.  Agr vamos ver os proximos dias para ver o que dá.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 12:59)

uma coisa parece ser certa se nao for este fim de semana dificilmente sera mais pois a primavera ta a chegar  
vamos ter esperança e vamos acompanhar os modelos para ver o k nos ditam


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 13:38)

Só consegui hoje aceder ao Fórum! 
Teve hoje 2,9º de mínima um sol radioso e um céu azul com visibilidade > 10km


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 13:42)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Só consegui hoje aceder ao Fórum!
> Teve hoje 2,9º de mínima um sol radioso e um céu azul com visibilidade > 10km


boas seringador ontem ainda houve aki um burburinho no forum enkuanto estavamos a acompanhar a frente ao entrar em portugal mas dps mais um dia de desilusao...   k pensas k vai acontecer na sexta e sabado?


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 13:42)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Só consegui hoje aceder ao Fórum!
> Teve hoje 2,9º de mínima um sol radioso e um céu azul com visibilidade > 10km



Bem-Vindo


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas seringador ontem ainda houve aki um burburinho no forum enkuanto estavamos a acompanhar a frente ao entrar em portugal mas dps mais um dia de desilusao...   k pensas k vai acontecer na sexta e sabado?



Está exposto no tópico de modelos, visto que este é para observações mas, pelo que tenho observado o pessoal tem acedido a este fórum de uma forma assidua.

Parabéns a todo o pessoal!

agora estão 13.4 e parece que a estação está a ficar sem pilhas...


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:06)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Bem-Vindo



Obrigado Alex,

mas foi bom por um lado para não ver o pessoal desesperado com tanta desilusão  

Aguentem pq o Inverno só acaba dia 20 e ás vezes vai até Maio


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 14:21)

A mínima ficou em -4,3ºC.
Esta manhã havia bastante geada. Deve ser para compensar a falta de neve.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

Boas pessoal ou melhor más     

Isto realmente, quanto mais nos empenhamos, mais nos desiludimos!   

Já viram bem a porcaria da depressão que mudou o rumo e até parece estar a contornar o nosso território para ir para os vizinhos aqui do lado!   

E deitei-me eu quase ás 6 da matina, ando aqui que nem um zombie, para ver a minha cidade cheinha de nuvens e com -0,2º C e pumba nada aconteceu!!  

Isto realmente. Vamos lá a ver que o FDS promete para o Norte e Centreo, mas já dúvido de tudo! Hoje passei a ser um apoiante do IM ou seja um cauteloso e péssimista seguidor de fenómenos metereológicos!
Dan manda aí um pouco de geada para a malta se desenganar!    

Por aqui 10,1ºC é a primavera em, força, ó céu continua encoberto, mas nada ameaçador

Nem chuva, nem neve, nem vento,
Olho para o céu e nada cai.
É este o nosso tormento.
Ai ai ai ai aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 15:04)

tive agora a ver o bloco de meterologia da tve1 k alias e apresentado por meterologistas eles dao muito mau "bom para nos" tempo para o fim de semana, dizem k existe muito frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera dao neve para todo o pais sendo a cota 400/500m norte 800/900centro /1000/1200sul mais concretamenre em serra nevada...bem vamos ver o k vai sair daki


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 15:08)

Tormenta de nieve en Algete       

¡¡Qué truenos!!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 15:09)

tens uma sorte pek kem me dera estar ai pois o meu pais nao e muito virado para neve


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 15:10)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tive agora a ver o bloco de meterologia da tve1 k alias e apresentado por meterologistas eles dao muito mau "bom para nos" tempo para o fim de semana, dizem k existe muito frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera dao neve para todo o pais sendo a cota 400/500m norte 800/900centro /1000/1200sul mais concretamenre em serra nevada...bem vamos ver o k vai sair daki



A TVI acabou agora de dar as previsões para esta tarde; aguaceiros para o Porto, neve e chuva para a zona de Lisboa, cota 400m... cada vez percebo menos disto tudo bolas.....


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:13)

Santos não faças caso da TVI, Não um género de Jornal o Crime, mas telvisionado!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 15:16)

Santos disse:
			
		

> A TVI acabou agora de dar as previsões para esta tarde; aguaceiros para o Porto, neve e chuva para a zona de Lisboa, cota 400m... cada vez percebo menos disto tudo bolas.....



A previsão da TVI é a mais estupida delas todas desculpem o termo!!! 
Desde de manha que tem vindo a dar essa previsão enquanto a RTP tem dado a previsao que o IM tem no site...

Vá-se lá perceber...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:16)

Pek no te olvides de las fotos! hazlo por caridad a este pobre grupo de portugueses olvidados por las nieves!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 15:49)

exactamente minho incluindo a galiza
http://www.meteosat.com/previsiones/sp/general/prevision-meteorologica-dia2.html


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:56)

Desde 1994 que não me lebro de um inverno de tantas entradas frias de NW/W com neve....
Acho que com esta já vai na 4ª...


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:20)

Finalmente todas as estradas de acesso à serra da estrela estão abertas....   

Passado quase 1 semana abrem..para ficarem fechadas já no próximo fim de semana...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:25)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Finalmente todas as estradas de acesso à serra da estrela estão abertas....
> 
> Passado quase 1 semana abrem..para ficarem fechadas já no próximo fim de semana...



acredita eu fui ontem la acima a serra sabes o k ires na estrada e tipo pareçe k vais num tunel de neve tal e a kuantidade acumulada no canto das estradas 
tanta coisa para voltarem a fechar as estradas


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> acredita eu fui ontem la acima a serra sabes o k ires na estrada e tipo pareçe k vais num tunel de neve tal e a kuantidade acumulada no canto das estradas
> tanta coisa para voltarem a fechar as estradas



Não ha fotos aqui para a malta ver ?? 
Ontem conseguiste chegar até onde??


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:44)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não ha fotos aqui para a malta ver ??
> Ontem conseguiste chegar até onde??


por acaso nao tirei fotos pk nao tinha bateria no telefone e nao tinha uma makina cmg, foi dakelas idas a serra nao programaveis tipo conversa de cafe e vamos ate a serra a ver a neve  so consegui ir ate ao centro de limpeza pois para a torre nao dava ainda para ir pois as estradas so abriram hoje.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 16:58)

Ó spiritmind, tens de tirar umas fotos   , a malta faz uma vaquinha para a gasosa do teu pópó!
Agora não nos deixes aqui sem ver como está a Serrinha!!!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:00)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tive agora a ver o bloco de meterologia da tve1 k alias e apresentado por meterologistas eles dao muito mau "bom para nos" tempo para o fim de semana, dizem k existe muito frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera dao neve para todo o pais sendo a cota 400/500m norte 800/900centro /1000/1200sul mais concretamenre em serra nevada...bem vamos ver o k vai sair daki




El que ha presentado hoy el tiempo en TVE 1 (Montesdeoca) no es meteorólogo aunque lleva muchos años presentando el espacio de El Tiempo y ya sabe de lo que habla. Sí lo es Maldonado. Mucho mejor este último.   

Ojo que este fin de semana puede haber nevadas muy importantes en la zona de la meseta


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 17:06)

Se eu morasse aí na Covilhã, ia a pé até à Torre!   
Enchia a barriguinha de Neve e frio. Já o tive para fazer mais de uma vez, mas a minha maria não me deixa!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 17:14)

Pek disse:
			
		

> El que ha presentado hoy el tiempo en TVE 1 (Montesdeoca) no es meteorólogo aunque lleva muchos años presentando el espacio de El Tiempo y ya sabe de lo que habla. Sí lo es Maldonado. Mucho mejor este último.
> 
> Ojo que este fin de semana puede haber nevadas muy importantes en la zona de la meseta


entao esta a emenda pensava que era meterologo pois aqui na covilha nos vemos muita televisao espanhola e sempre que me lembro de ver o tempo na tve la esta ele a apresentar e apresenta aquilo tao bem e a vontade que pareçe mesmo estar dentro do assunto nao e como os gajos da tvi


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:17)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tens uma sorte pek kem me dera estar ai pois o meu pais nao e muito virado para neve



 Realmente en donde yo vivo (Algete) no nieva mucho: unos 5 o 6 días de nevada de media anual. Hay otras zonas muchísimo más nivosas


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:20)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> entao esta a emenda pensava que era meterologo pois aqui na covilha nos vemos muita televisao espanhola e sempre que me lembro de ver o tempo na tve la esta ele a apresentar e apresenta aquilo tao bem e a vontade que pareçe mesmo estar dentro do assunto nao e como os gajos da tvi



    . Es que Montesdeoca ya lleva mucho tiempo y se sabe lo que se hace. De todas maneras, Maldonado (el que no tiene el pelo canoso por completo) es mucho mejor.

 Nunca he visto el tiempo de la televisión portuguesa cuando he estado en Figueruela


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:23)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pek no te olvides de las fotos! hazlo por caridad a este pobre grupo de portugueses olvidados por las nieves!




 He hecho algunas fotillos de mis arbolitos esta mañana pero no tengo el cable para descargarlas al ordenador (lo tiene mi novia   ). Ya os las enseñaré. Este fin de semana iré a mi pueblo y se espera una buena nevada. Prometo fotos


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 17:23)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Se eu morasse aí na Covilhã, ia a pé até à Torre!
> Enchia a barriguinha de Neve e frio. Já o tive para fazer mais de uma vez, mas a minha maria não me deixa!


hum imagina se fosses a pe pa torre kuando la estivesses nao tinhas sequer força para tirar um foto   em principio talvez amanha la vá e ai ja vou prevenido com a makina de fotografica (espero de nao ter k ir la pois e sinal k tenho neve na covilha lol) ja agora deixo aki uma fotos da serra mas nao e deste mes.....












para quem nao conhece e o Covão da Metade

esta nao tem nada a ver com neve mas e o amanhecer desde a varanda de minha casa


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 17:31)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> para quem nao conhece e o Covão da Metade
> 
> esta nao tem nada a ver com neve mas e o amanhecer desde a varanda de minha casa



Está lindo o Covão! É um dos sítios mais bonitos da Serra e vestido de branco então dá uma vontade de ir para aí!  

Esses amanheceres!    E ainda te queixas! Quem me dera!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:32)

Así está ahora mi pueblo (Gargantilla. Cámara web). Ha nevado muy muy poco estos días, al contrario que en el norte. La nieve aguanta desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:37)

Y así está el puerto de Cotos en la Sierra del Guadarrama (los picos no se ven al estar tapados por la niebla). La nieve ya casi tapa la cámara web

http://www.sierranorte.com/vistas/protfoto.php?sit=cotos&tim=180239&dat=060223.

 Despejado unas horas antes

http://www.sierranorte.com/vistas/protfoto.php?sit=cotos&tim=111500&dat=060223


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2006 às 17:39)

Pek disse:
			
		

> . Es que Montesdeoca ya lleva mucho tiempo y se sabe lo que se hace. De todas maneras, Maldonado (el que no tiene el pelo canoso por completo) es mucho mejor.
> 
> Nunca he visto el tiempo de la televisión portuguesa cuando he estado en Figueruela



A frase típica do Montesdeoca :
"Pués esto es todo. Nada mas. Hasta luego! "


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 17:42)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A frase típica do Montesdeoca :
> "Pués esto es todo. Nada mas. Hasta luego! "



        

 Sí, sí, sí. Otra muy típica: "nevará en cotas relativamente bajas". Casi nunca dice cifras. Hoy sí. Raro.


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 17:57)

Ás vezes também vejo a precisão do tempo na TVE, quem dera que cá fosse igual    

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e a temperatura desce rapidamente, 3,1ºC neste momento com máxima de 7,1ºC.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2006 às 18:19)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Realmente en donde yo vivo (Algete) no nieva mucho: unos 5 o 6 días de nevada de media anual. Hay otras zonas muchísimo más nivosas



 Me autocito para decir que si bien parecen pocos días de nevada (lo son), son más o menos los mismos que hay en París, por ejemplo. Los alrededores de París tienen, según Meteo France, 8 días de media en los que la nieve cubre el suelo. En los alrededores de Madrid (Algete) la media de días de nevada es de 5 o 6, pero los días en que la nieve cubre el suelo son algo mayores ya que la nieve perdura. Pues eso, muy similar a París.

 En cambio hay capitales españolas en que la media de días de nieve es de unos 30. Y los días en que la nieve cubre el suelo son muchos más...

 Luego hay zonas en que la cosa ya es alucinante. Por poner un ejemplo, hay amplias zonas de la provincia de Soria, y no de alta montaña, en que la media de las temperaturas entre noviembre y marzo (5 meses) es de sólo 1 ºC (con meses bajo cero de media: enero, diciembre, febrero, claro)

 Observad esta tabla. Es la media y resultados entre noviembre y marzo. Medias de 5 meses. Días de helada (fijaos en Das. 135 días de helada    ). Días por debajo de -5, de -10, de -15, de -20. Hay un dato de altitud erróneo (Molina está a 1058 no a 1958 msnm). Si os fijais la inmensa mayoría de las localidades están entre 900 y 1200 msnm. Hay muy pocas a más altitud. No quiero ni pensar los días de nieve que tienen esos lugares (y faltan otros muchos) y los días en que la nieve cubre el suelo. Pufff. Y ya en alta montaña... Recordad que en España hay muchas y amplísimas zonas por encima de los 1000 msnm (93.353 kilómetros cuadrados en total según el INE. Algo más grande que la superficie completa de Portugal).


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 20:41)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Se eu morasse aí na Covilhã, ia a pé até à Torre!
> Enchia a barriguinha de Neve e frio. Já o tive para fazer mais de uma vez, mas a minha maria não me deixa!



Da Covilhã é um pouco longe, mas de Loriga ou de Alvoco é relativamente perto.
Uma vez tentei subir por Loriga, mas apanhei um nevão e tive de voltar para trás.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 21:14)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Da Covilhã é um pouco longe, mas de Loriga ou de Alvoco é relativamente perto.
> Uma vez tentei subir por Loriga, mas apanhei um nevão e tive de voltar para trás.



Hehehe olha não sou só eu que teñho esta mania!   
Da Covilhã até à Torre são 20 km! São umas 5 horitas!

Ainda a ei de subir um dia! e há-de ser num inverno e com neve!!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 21:25)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Hehehe olha não sou só eu que teñho esta mania!
> Da Covilhã até à Torre são 20 km! São umas 5 horitas!
> 
> Ainda a ei de subir um dia! e há-de ser num inverno e com neve!!



Não é tanto se fores sempre a direito!!! Da covilha até aos piornos dá para ir a cortar caminho...depois só seguindo pela estrada...

No verão ao final da tarde deve ser excelente fazer o passeio!!


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 21:25)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Hehehe olha não sou só eu que teñho esta mania!
> Da Covilhã até à Torre são 20 km! São umas 5 horitas!
> 
> Ainda a ei de subir um dia! e há-de ser num inverno e com neve!!



Eu também tentei num dia de Janeiro mas estava a nevar


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 21:26)

Vais ser mais uma noite de geada forte, tenho neste momento -1,3ºC e céu estrelado, a ver se é desta que desço abaixo dos -5ºC


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 21:42)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Eu também tentei num dia de Janeiro mas estava a nevar


existem caminhadas mesmo nocturnas da covilha a torre eu ja fui numa nao nocturna e o tempo previsto do percurso e de 2h:30min (por atalhos como e obvio)


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 21:46)

Epá mas esses é que são bons, pelo meio da natureza, de preferencia branca, se é que me entendem.


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 23:22)

Tudo calmo por aqui, vento praticamente nulo, céu completamente limpo, temp de 0.4


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

Por aqui a temperatura já chegou a -1,8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:40)

por aki estao 1.2ºc a temperatura esta mais alta do k ontem, ceu limpo
pressao atmosferica 1011mb   variação -0.04mb/h
nao gosto nada destas calmarias


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 23:58)

por aqui a noite está mais fria do que a de ontem, neste momento -0.2.


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

Por aqui tbm tenho uma temperatura mais alta que ontem por esta hora agora estou com 7,5ºc a máxima foi de 11ºc.ta demasiado calmo para o meu gosto nunca mais é Sábado.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

Bem que diferença em relação a ontem isto hoje ta mesmo calmo acho que devia haver frentes activas dia sim dia não o dia não era para dormirmos


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 00:46)

Já estou com -0.7ºC

Bem fresquinho


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 04:55)

boas cheiguei agora a casa tenho -1.5ºc ceu limpinho  
ate amanha


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 06:59)

Por fim desci dos -5ºC este mês, a minima até agora é de -5,2ºC. Agora mesmo tenho -4,9ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 07:39)

Hoje há menos geada mas a temperatura é um pouco mais baixa. Aqui chegou a -5,7ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 09:19)

Em famalicão, à cota 100, a geada foi mais forte do q ontem, e a temperatura às 07 da manha era de -3


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 09:23)

Alguem me pode recomendar um bom sitio para comprar uma estação meteorologica?
Mas nada de muito avançado, ate pq estou a dar os primeiros passos nesta área.
Já agora, alguém conhece métodos astesanais de construção de estações meteorologicas


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 10:47)

Em lisboa estão a cair uns pinguinhos de chuva muito timidos...e pela imagem de radar parece que vem la um aguaceiro


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 10:50)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Alguem me pode recomendar um bom sitio para comprar uma estação meteorologica?
> Mas nada de muito avançado, ate pq estou a dar os primeiros passos nesta área.
> Já agora, alguém conhece métodos astesanais de construção de estações meteorologicas



havia para ai um topico a falar de estações meteorologicas...Ja andei à procura, mas não encontrei!! Alguem dá uma ajudinha??


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 10:58)

No porto a nebulosidade tá quase a 100%, mas ainda n chove.


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 11:54)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Alguem me pode recomendar um bom sitio para comprar uma estação meteorologica?
> Mas nada de muito avançado, ate pq estou a dar os primeiros passos nesta área.
> Já agora, alguém conhece métodos astesanais de construção de estações meteorologicas



Meia volta o Lidl faz umas promoções de umas estações meteorológicas amadoras. Custumam trazer uma unidade exteriror sem fios para medição da temperatura e a unidade interior mede humidada relativa, temperatura e pressão atmosférica. Nada mal para começar  25/30€    

No Media Markt pelo menos em Braga existem várias estações meteorogicas à venda. Se não me engano são todas da Oregon.


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 12:08)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Meia volta o Lidl faz umas promoções de umas estações meteorológicas amadoras. Custumam trazer uma unidade exteriror sem fios para medição da temperatura e a unidade interior mede humidada relativa, temperatura e pressão atmosférica. Nada mal para começar  25/30€
> 
> No Media Markt pelo menos em Braga existem várias estações meteorogicas à venda. Se não me engano são todas da Oregon.




ok, obrigado  
para esses preços, a marca Oregon é uma boa referencia então?


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 12:09)

Hoje em Braga a temperatura sobe muito pouco graças a nubulosidade.
6,4ºC.
A pressão atmosférica desceu 2 hPa desde ontem as 00h e encontra-se agora nos 1014hPa


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 12:10)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> ok, obrigado
> para esses preços, a marca Oregon é uma boa referencia então?



Não. A Oregon é muito mais cara! Tamos a falar de preços de 100€ para cima.
As que o Lidl vende é que são na ordem dos 30€

Ab.


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 12:21)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não. A Oregon é muito mais cara! Tamos a falar de preços de 100€ para cima.
> As que o Lidl vende é que são na ordem dos 30€
> 
> Ab.



OK, obrigado


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 14:30)

como esta ai o tempo pela regiao de bragança? ja se ve uma massa nublosa a entrar por essa zona


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 14:36)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> OK, obrigado


sempre podes comprar aki..  
http://brindestorm.ahp.pt/catalogo/index.php?cPath=153&sort=3a&page=2


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 14:44)

Posso confirmar que caem as primeiras gotas de chuva (ainda muito poucas) na minha zona, temperatura em descida, 9.8ºC (já tive 11.5 hoje)


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2006 às 14:44)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Posso confirmar que caem as primeiras gotas de chuva (ainda muito poucas) na minha zona, temperatura em descida, 9.8ºC (já tive 11.5 hoje)



Por aqui começou a chover intensamente


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 14:45)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Posso confirmar que caem as primeiras gotas de chuva (ainda muito poucas) na minha zona, temperatura em descida, 9.8ºC (já tive 11.5 hoje)


pela ultima imagem de satelite ja se ve uma grande massa nublosa na zona norte do pais...vai ser um fim de semana longo


----------



## GranNevada (24 Fev 2006 às 15:33)

Só para dizer que na Serra do Larouco (junto a Montalegre) os limpa - neves conseguiram abrir a estrada até ao topo e há TRÊS metros de neve     
Disse-me ontem um colega que foi lá acima e tirou uma foto de um jipe no meio de um autêntico túnel de neve   
Vou ver se vou lá Domingo   
Por aqui começa a chover com 7 grauzitos . Talvez no Sameiro hoje de noite caia alguma coisita . Vou fazer figas


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 17:02)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Só para dizer que na Serra do Larouco (junto a Montalegre) os limpa - neves conseguiram abrir a estrada até ao topo e há TRÊS metros de neve
> Disse-me ontem um colega que foi lá acima e tirou uma foto de um jipe no meio de um autêntico túnel de neve
> Vou ver se vou lá Domingo
> Por aqui começa a chover com 7 grauzitos . Talvez no Sameiro hoje de noite caia alguma coisita . Vou fazer figas



Epah tens que arranjar essa foto!!!   

Aqui  o céu esta completamente nublado e a temperatura é de 3,4ºC. Ainda não cai nada...


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 17:02)

Daqui de casa já vejo a precipitação a cair lá para os lados de Montesinho. Deve ser neve.


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2006 às 17:49)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e cai granizo


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 17:49)

Neste momento no porto estão 9ºC e muito nebulado,apesar de so ter visto chover umas pinguinhas de nada que nem deu p molhar o chão...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 17:50)

XII!Vejam o cebreiro!Neva duro mm por lá!Agora é que eles vão mm ter que construir túneis..!!   
http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 17:55)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> XII!Vejam o cebreiro!Neva duro mm por lá!Agora é que eles vão mm ter que construir túneis..!!
> http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp



ate me custa ver estas imagens   so keria metade aki na covilha
uns com tanto e outros sem nada


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 17:56)

É verdade..!Está tudo mal repartido...!Lá para as 7 e pouco vou para vila real, vamos lá ver se já neva pelo marão!Desta vez quem vai fazer as fotos sou eu e não a minha mãe!


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 18:10)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> É verdade..!Está tudo mal repartido...!Lá para as 7 e pouco vou para vila real, vamos lá ver se já neva pelo marão!Desta vez quem vai fazer as fotos sou eu e não a minha mãe!



 

Aqui está cada vez mais nublado, também vejo precipitação para noroeste. A temperatura é de 2,2ºC, pressão de 999mb e humidade de 64%.


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 18:15)

Fil,acreditas que tras os montes pode-se vestir d branco neste fim d semana?(ou pelo menos ate amanha!!)


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 18:16)

Aqui 8.7ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Fev 2006 às 18:17)

SNBPC aconselha prevenção face ao mau tempo do fim de semana

O Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC) indicou hoje um conjunto de medidas de auto-protecção tendo em conta o agravamento das condições meteorológicas no fim de semana, que se prevê com chuvas fortes, vento e neve nas terras altas.



O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê precipitação intensa e frequente nas regiões do centro e sul, em particular na tarde de sábado, bem como ventos moderados a fortes, especialmente no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas a partir de sábado. Nas regiões do norte e centro poder haver queda de neve em pontos acima dos 600 a 800 metros. 
Tendo em conta que se trata do período do Carnaval, em que se prevê maior movimento nas estradas, o SNBPC aconselha a, sempre que possível, evitar viagens para as zonas afectadas pelos ventos fortes e moderação de velocidade, condução cuidadosa, com atenção aos lençóis de água e diminuição da visibilidade. 

Ainda na estrada ou na rua, chama a atenção para a possibilidade de queda de árvores e arrastamento pelo vento de objectos mal fixos. 

Em casa, adverte para os perigos das lareiras em locais fechados e sem renovação de ar, bem como o risco de acidentes domésticos causados por aquecedores. 

Aconselha ainda a fechar bem portas e janelas e, a quem sair para o exterior, o uso de roupas quentes, com chapéus, gorros e luvas, para evitar perdas de calor.


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 18:18)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Fil,acreditas que tras os montes pode-se vestir d branco neste fim d semana?(ou pelo menos ate amanha!!)



Acho que sim, nas áreas acima dos 600m que não são assim tão poucas   

No Marão é neve certa!


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 18:23)

Já chove com 2,7ºC.


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 18:26)

7.0º Junto ao mar


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 18:30)

Aqui está a nevar, temperatura de 1,8ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 18:31)

Aqui no Porto está o céu completamente NEGRO!Levantou-se um ventinho daqueles que racha e tá fruskinhuuuuuu!!(8ºC)


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui está a nevar, temperatura de 1,8ºC


parabens fil por fim neve, espero k daki a umas horas possa dizer o mesmo


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 18:34)

Aqui ainda chove


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 18:36)

Chuva e neve agora


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 18:37)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Chuva e neve agora


sortudos


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2006 às 18:37)

Então já tá temos neve no n/rectangulo


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 18:41)

Parabéns Fil!   Espero que tb possa dizer isso ainda este fim d semana!!(não aqui no Porto,infelizmente!)


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2006 às 18:41)

Pessoal acho que esta é a noite ideal para verem neve  a cota deve baixar até de manha depois sobe, mas esta noite pode ser uma noite só com neve nas terras acima dos 500/600m e vou ser optimista quem sabe 400m


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 18:44)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> parabens fil por fim neve, espero k daki a umas horas possa dizer o mesmo



E espero que te caia com mais força porque aqui está a cair com muito fraca intensidade...


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 18:52)

Fil disse:
			
		

> E espero que te caia com mais força porque aqui está a cair com muito fraca intensidade...



Tão fraca que já parou...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Fev 2006 às 18:52)

Aviso de ultima hora: já está a nevar no marão(fonte TSF)  !Aqui no Porto continua a temperatura a descer devagarinho e chove que é uma coisa maluka!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2006 às 19:01)

Confirmo, deu tb essa info na Antena 1.


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 19:01)

por aqui neste momento 6.8 e chuvisca


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 19:04)

Aqui está de novo a nevar ligeiramente. Os flocos são tão pequenos que não acumulam no chão, só molham... A temperatura é de 1,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 19:08)

Aqui continua a chuva e neve fraca com 2ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2006 às 19:11)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui continua a chuva e neve fraca com 2ºC.





			
				Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui está de novo a nevar ligeiramente. Os flocos são tão pequenos que não acumulam no chão, só molham... A temperatura é de 1,2ºC.



Atão mas é preciso ê ir aí, para por isso a nevar   em condições e já!


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 19:12)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui continua a chuva e neve fraca com 2ºC.


aki tenho umas nuvens manhosas sob a montanha mas ainda se ve muitas estrelas    temp2.7ºc mesmo k caia precipitaçao nao sei se nevara com esta temperatura


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Fev 2006 às 19:17)

Aqui no entroncamento já chove, mas a agua parece autentico gelo!
Estão = 8º


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2006 às 19:20)

Aqui Temp. 5,6º C, cai aguinha geladinha!  
É o que aqui se chama neve derretida! Que desperdício


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Fev 2006 às 19:23)

Só me apetece gritar ao DEUS da neve……


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 19:25)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Só me apetece gritar ao DEUS da neve……


axo k esse deus nao tem portugal no mapa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Fev 2006 às 19:26)

Que disparidades estas, enquanto uns andam com binóculos para ver a neve, outros andam de pás e picaretas a desvia-la das portas e janelas……


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 19:53)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui está de novo a nevar ligeiramente. Os flocos são tão pequenos que não acumulam no chão, só molham... A temperatura é de 1,2ºC.


entao fil como esta por ai o ponto da situação?


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Fev 2006 às 19:55)

Já nem encontram as letras do teclado aquilo é neve por tudo o que é canto!


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 19:58)

Por aqui tudo na mesma. Chuva e alguma neve cmo 2ºC.
Parece-me que já vi este filme no fim-de-semana passado


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 19:59)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Já nem encontram as letras do teclado aquilo é neve por tudo o que é canto!


oxala k sim so aki e k nao ha nepias


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 20:20)

Aqui estiveram 6.7ºC ás 19h, agora tou com 8.0ºC.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 21:14)

aki ja chegou alguns aguaceiros com temp 2.0ºc ja tou a fikar farto deste filme, é sempre o mesmo hoje k há precipitaçao a temperatura nao desce como ontem


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 21:16)

Que desgraça de alojamento     

Aqui tenho 1,6ºC e continua a cair flocos super pequenos que quase caiem na horizontal


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 21:18)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Que desgraça de alojamento
> 
> Aqui tenho 1,6ºC e continua a cair flocos super pequenos que quase caiem na horizontal


vamos ter esperança e esperar a ver o k a noite nos reserva, tou e muito ansioso para ver os gfs da 18h para ver as kauntas andamos


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 21:20)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> aki ja chegou alguns aguaceiros com temp 2.0ºc ja tou a fikar farto deste filme, é sempre o mesmo hoje k há precipitaçao a temperatura nao desce como ontem



Vocês têm um microclima.. tão tramados, mas acho que desta vez vai mesmo nevar aí! A única vez que fui á Covilhã de uma noite para a outra caíram 10cm! Foi depois da passagem de ano praí em 1998! 

Por aqui 8,0ºC, em Viana estão 6ºC, isto com chuva moderada


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Vocês aí têm um microclima.. tão tramados, mas acho que desta vez vai mesmo nevar aí! A única vez que fui á Covilhã de uma noite para a outra caíram prai 10cm! Foi depois da passagem de ano praí em 1998!
> 
> Por aqui 8,0ºC, em Viana estão 6ºC, isto com chuva moderada


oxala k sim eu hoje ate tou com um pouco de esperança mesmo k nao exista acumulação ja era bom k neva-se só....vamos ver


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 21:51)

Agora já está a nevar com alguma força   

O meu termometro de max/min marca 1,0ºC e a estação marca 1,8ºC, nem sei em qual confiar...


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 21:53)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Agora já está a nevar com alguma força
> 
> O meu termometro de max/min marca 1,0ºC e a estação marca 1,8ºC, nem sei em qual confiar...


parabens fil o teu termometro de minimas e maximas ser for de mercurio e mais fiavel do k as estaçoes digitais
aki na covilha estao 2graus nem chuva nem neve  é o desespero


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> parabens fil o teu termometro de minimas e maximas ser for de mercurio e mais fiavel do k as estaçoes digitais
> aki na covilha estao 2graus nem chuva nem neve  é o desespero



Não te preocupes que a neve chegará aí mais tarde ou mais cedo. Estou a prever uma longa noite aqui no forum..   

O termometro de max/min também é digital, a estação chegou-me hoje mesmo, é uma Oregon Scientific BAR998HGN


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 22:01)

Entre 2 temperaturas é na mais baixa que se confia sempre, nem que seja só para nos animar!


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não te preocupes que a neve chegará aí mais tarde ou mais cedo. Estou a prever uma longa noite aqui no forum..
> 
> O termometro de max/min também é digital, a estação chegou-me hoje mesmo, é uma Oregon Scientific BAR998HGN


e uma boa estação eu tenho uma digital e tenho um termometro na parte de fora da casa dakeles k utilizam nos postos meterologicos(mercurio) k registram as minimas e maximas, o erro e de cerca 0.8graus... ja agora k cota preves po dia de amanha visto k o grosso da precipitação so xega aki ao interior no dia de amanhã 
ja alguem viu os gfs das 18h? comentem


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Entre 2 temperaturas é na mais baixa que se confia sempre, nem que seja só para nos animar!



Hehehe   

Eu já não preciso de me animar, caiem flocos que é o que interessa   

Apesar de cairem com mais força, são flocos muito pequenos e continuam a não acumular sobre o solo humido.

A temperatura...:


----------



## GranNevada (24 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

Hoje de tarde fui ao Sameiro (585m. mais ou menos) e caíu àgua-neve com temp. de 3.5 C   
Telefonei há pouco para Pitões (1200m) e neva INTENSAMENTE - estrada cortada desde Covelães .
O meu irmão foi a Montalegre e disse-me que nevava "forte e feio" a partir dos Pisões   
Aqui estão 5.9 C e chove . Daqui a bocado vou ao Sameiro


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 22:21)

Aqui perto tem nevado e acumulado já a 800m. Aqui em casa só chuva e neve, por enquanto.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:23)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Aqui perto tem nevado e acumulado já a 800m. Aqui em casa só chuva e neve, por enquanto.


seus sortudos


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 22:29)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e uma boa estação eu tenho uma digital e tenho um termometro na parte de fora da casa dakeles k utilizam nos postos meterologicos(mercurio) k registram as minimas e maximas, o erro e de cerca 0.8graus... ja agora k cota preves po dia de amanha visto k o grosso da precipitação so xega aki ao interior no dia de amanhã
> ja alguem viu os gfs das 18h? comentem



Acho que nem precisas estar preocupado com a cota de neve, a não ser que a precipitação seja muito fraca ou que chegue aí lá para o fim da manhã. Em principio deve chegar de madrugada   Na Galiza neva sobre os 400m/500m.

Ia meter um video mas não se vê quase nada...


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:32)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Acho que nem precisas estar preocupado com a cota de neve, a não ser que a precipitação seja muito fraca ou que chegue aí lá para o fim da manhã. Em principio deve chegar de madrugada   Na Galiza neva sobre os 400m/500m.
> 
> Ia meter um video mas não se vê quase nada...


vamos aguardar para ja a temperatura esta a desiludir-me um pouco  
olha desculpa perguntar mas de onde mandas-te vir a tua estação meterologica e k fikei impressionado com as funçoes k ela faz  
a minha foi de uma promoçao do lidl   keria comprar uma melhor


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 22:35)

Bem este fds é que valia a pena ir para uma boa camada no marão mas tenho aulas de SIG amanhã  

Melhores dias virão ainda certamente em Abril...  
pq vamos ter uma primavera antecipada a partir do quarto crescente  
estã neste momento 7,1ºC


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

Boa frente convectiva no centro da depressão!
http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> vamos aguardar para ja a temperatura esta a desiludir-me um pouco
> olha desculpa perguntar mas de onde mandas-te vir a tua estação meterologica e k fikei impressionado com as funçoes k ela faz
> a minha foi de uma promoçao do lidl   keria comprar uma melhor



Mandei vir da Itália por 80 euros através do eBay  

Na loja custa uns 150 euros. Só fiquei desiludido por não ter memórias para guardar as máximas e minimas


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:44)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Mandei vir da Itália por 80 euros através do eBay
> 
> Na loja custa uns 150 euros. Só fiquei desiludido por não ter memórias para guardar as máximas e minimas



obrigado fil  
agora tenho uma temperatura de 2.0ºc e nao tou a ver meio de baixar


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 22:46)

Podiamos abrir um Tópico para aparelhos de observação e/ou medição e questões  de monitorização, etc.


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Podiamos abrir um Tópico para aparelhos de observação e/ou medição e questões  de monitorização, etc.



Excelente ideia, só ainda não abri um por causa da situação actual.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Podiamos abrir um Tópico para aparelhos de observação e/ou medição e questões  de monitorização, etc.


acho boa ideia 
seringador comentarios ao k se pode passar na noite de hoje


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

Acho que neve vamos ter....Agora as cotas, não hão-de ser nada de especial!! Penso que serão as normais para o Inverno...Acho que este ano ja tivemos as surpresas todas...mas espero estar enganado!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> acho boa ideia
> seringador comentarios ao k se pode passar na noite de hoje


Bem vai em conta ao já que se vem vindo dizer durante estes dias por alguns membros, i. e. cota dificilmente vai baixar dos 500m e a precipitação vai oscilar entre os 15 e 20mm neste fds.

temp. a 850hpa -2 com menos -30 a 500hpa e uma pressão de 998 a nordeste vai ficar branco abaixo desta cota, mas não quer dier que a ocorrência de sleet possa baixar 100 ou 200m  
era bom


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 22:56)

amigos ja neva na cidade da covilha
ate tou louco  

gostava muito fikar na vossa companhia mas tenho de ir tarbalhar
kuando chegar por volta das 7h espero ter k vir a pe para casa   era bom sinal


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (24 Fev 2006 às 23:00)

que sorte tens..em nevar! aproveita bem que nos ca mais pra sul nao vamos ter essa sorte...se calhar so daqui a uns 40 anos!...   
mas ja neva com intensidade ai na Covilhã? vai dizendo coisas


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos ja neva na cidade da covilha
> ate tou louco
> 
> gostava muito fikar na vossa companhia mas tenho de ir tarbalhar
> kuando chegar por volta das 7h espero ter k vir a pe para casa   era bom sinal



Parabéns Spiritmind, diverte-te bastante


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

neste momento cai agua neve mas a temperatura ta a descer, e com imensa pena ter-me de ir embora pois tenho de ir trabalhar por isso agora so volto de manha

abraços e noites brancas


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 23:06)

Por aqui, a temperatura desceu 1 décima  e já cai mais neve no meio da chuva.


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 23:06)

Não sei se já terão reparado no site do IM, mas podemos estar à beira da 1ªsurpresa (espero que de muitas    ) da noite. Vila Real com 2.5ºC e precipitação. Pelo menos água-neve é bem possível que seja. E ainda temos muita noite pela frente


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

Oi pessoal liguei agora a net, estou cá em trás-os-Montes, aqui neva desde as 16h, mas só começou a colhar mesmo à 1h atrás qdo começou a nevar ainda com mais força e a temperatura desceu mais.

Neste momento 0,9ºC numa das extremidades da minha varanda uns 4m do solo.

Como estão as coisas no resto do país, em especial em Bragança, para comparar?


Às 18h nevava mesmo a partir dos 700m num local (mais a Sul), mas em outro a uns Km já era menor.

Qdo finalmente cheguei a casa nevava com uma temperatura de 2ºC  (18h40m)

As 1ªs gotas foram de neve

Desde que começou a nevar ainda não parou


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 23:20)

Eu neste momento estou na Gardunha...nada de chuva...Tou a espera que a serra da estrela deixe passar alguma precipitação para aqui...


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 23:27)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Oi pessoal liguei agora a net, estou cá em trás-os-Montes, aqui neva desde as 16h, mas só começou a colhar mesmo à 1h atrás qdo começou a nevar ainda com mais força e a temperatura desceu mais.
> 
> Neste momento 0,9ºC numa das extremidades da minha varanda uns 4m do solo.
> 
> ...



Desde as 16h?!   Começou cedo por aí então. Em que localidade estás mais exactamente? Já é praí a terceira vez que te pergunto o nome da tua aldeia   

Eu já nem sei que temperatura tenho, a oregon diz-me 1,7ºC e o outro termometro diz-me 0,4ºC...

Continua a nevar ligeiramente, acumula no vidro dos carros. Vou fazer um video  



			
				dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu neste momento estou na Gardunha...nada de chuva...Tou a espera que a serra da estrela deixe passar alguma precipitação para aqui...



Estás a que altitude mais ou menos?


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos ja neva na cidade da covilha
> ate tou louco
> 
> gostava muito fikar na vossa companhia mas tenho de ir tarbalhar
> kuando chegar por volta das 7h espero ter k vir a pe para casa   era bom sinal


Ainda bem a aproveita e tira umas fotos de manhazinha!
aqui a temperatura subiu para 7,6 
Aproveitem vai ser um bom extremo para os montanhoso...


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 23:35)

Realmente por aqui está fraquinho, tenho de momento 8.5


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 23:36)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Estás a que altitude mais ou menos?



Estou entre os 550/600 m... Tou na vertente que está virada para Espanha/Castelo Branco...

O ano passado pela altura do carnaval nevou onde estou...Este ano, não me parece que tenha a mesma sorte!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 23:36)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Por aqui, a temperatura desceu 1 décima  e já cai mais neve no meio da chuva.



Dan tá dificil por aí, mas vai chegar durante a noite uma boa camada!  
Aguenta aÍ meu!


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Estou entre os 550/600 m... Tou na vertente que está virada para Espanha/Castelo Branco...
> 
> O ano passado pela altura do carnaval nevou onde estou...Este ano, não me parece que tenha a mesma sorte!!



No ano passado foi bem melhor. 
Aqui continua a neve com chuva, mas a temperatura lá desceu um pouco. 1,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 23:40)

Falei agora com familiares e eles dizem que já neva desde as 17H00 e que  começou a nevar junto ao nó da Campeã que fica a 600m!
Gostava de ficar convosco pq já estou a ver o filme do FIL!  
aproveitem, pq depois só teremos  trovoadas   

amanhã verei até que horas houve posts, acho que vai ser directa para alguns para ver se acumula ou não, nõ é DAN?   

Boas cotas a todos!
abraço


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 23:41)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Desde as 16h?!   Começou cedo por aí então. Em que localidade estás mais exactamente? Já é praí a terceira vez que te pergunto o nome da tua aldeia
> 
> Eu já nem sei que temperatura tenho, a oregon diz-me 1,7ºC e o outro termometro diz-me 0,4ºC...
> 
> ...



Estou em Passos de Lomba, uma aldeia do Noroeste do Concelho de Vinhais, que está a 770msm, encontra-se numa península entre dois rios(500msm), e cujo ponto mais alto do planalto  é 920msm

Neste momento 0,8ºC, e a neve continua a acumular  

Como está a temperatura em Bragança?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Fev 2006 às 23:42)

Estava a espera duma descida mais brusca. hoje teve um dia de Sol fantástico...com temperaturas relativamente baixas e um principio de tarde primaveril. Em duas horas...começou o inverno...ás 16.30 começou a chover e a temperatura baixou muito.E voltando á primeira frase...so (ainda)estão... 4,1º. 
Este ano as depressões estram por todo o lado...e razão tem quem disse que a responsabilidade é da temperatura do mar.
O aquecimento global...vai alterar as nossas (quentes) correntes maritimas e trazer mais frio.....este factor vai equilibrar o natural aquecimento.

A Natureza é fantástica.


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Falei agora com familiares e eles dizem que já neva desde as 17H00 e que  começou a nevar junto ao nó da Campeã que fica a 600m!
> Gostava de ficar convosco pq já estou a ver o filme do FIL!
> aproveitem, pq depois só teremos  trovoadas
> 
> ...



Eu amanhã vou acordar cedo, espera-me uma longa viagem, se conseguir sair daqui


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

Até amanha Seringador !!

Amanha vou a serra e espero tirar umas fotos catitas!!  

Depois quando chegar a Lisboa logo as meto no forum!!


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 23:44)

Já está a acumular na estradaaaa!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 23:44)

Esqueci-me de mencionar no post anterior, este é o 6ºano consecutivo que neva nos arredores do Marão perto do Carnaval!
boa data a ter em conta para um encontro!

agora é que me vou


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 23:45)

Cada vez é mais neve e menos chuva, mas vai ser difícil acumular. Pelo menos na minha rua


----------



## LUPER (24 Fev 2006 às 23:47)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Estava a espera duma descida mais brusca. hoje teve um dia de Sol fantástico...com temperaturas relativamente baixas e um principio de tarde primaveril. Em duas horas...começou o inverno...ás 16.30 começou a chover e a temperatura baixou muito.E voltando á primeira frase...so (ainda)estão... 4,1º.
> Este ano as depressões estram por todo o lado...e razão tem quem disse que a responsabilidade é da temperatura do mar.
> O aquecimento global...vai alterar as nossas (quentes) correntes maritimas e trazer mais frio.....este factor vai equilibrar o natural aquecimento.
> 
> A Natureza é fantástica.



Faço minhas as tuas palavras


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 23:48)

Eu agora vou só passar a temperatura que a oregon dá, neste momento 1,1ºC e 89% de humidade.

Video feito á momentos, quase parece chuva mas é neve
http://fil.web.simplesnet.pt/meteopt/MVI_0945.AVI 375 KB


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 15:18)

Então pessoal? Depois de mais um blackout no fórum, como vão as coisas por aí?


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 15:24)

Inacreditável, tinha que acontecer logo hoje!!!    

Por aqui por Bragança muita coisa se passou, esteve toda a noite a nevar sem acumulação até la para as 05h quando começou a chover para meu grande espanto. Depois quando me levantei de novo por volta das 07:30 estava a nevar moderadamente com alguns periodos de grande intensidade e assim continuou até lá para as 13h, altura em que parou de nevar. Como não podia deixar de ser, deixou de nevar e a temperatura foi subindo até á minha máxima do dia que é de 3,6ºC. Neste momento neva muito fraco com 2,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

Se eu soubesse tinha mandado o e-mail à mais tempo   estar sem este site deixa-me com os nervos em franja!
E lá temos o Norte bem branquinho...muito giro   
por aqui tem chovido moderado sem parar desde manha cedo e muito frio neste momento tenho 9ºc e chuva fraca 1002hpa a descer e 94% de humidade.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (25 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

isto por vezes vai-se...
aqui em Almada tem chuvido quase sem para desde manha cedo...agora é que ja se nota um notorio abrandamento. o Fil e o Dam devem estar nas nuvens...


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 15:55)

Por aqui 11.8 de momento, com o céu completamente coberto de nuvens mas sem chuva há 3 ou 4 horas.

De registar a decepcionante temperatura mínima do dia, 8.2ºC, que ocorreu ao meio dia


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 15:57)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Inacreditável, tinha que acontecer logo hoje!!!
> 
> Por aqui por Bragança muita coisa se passou, esteve toda a noite a nevar sem acumulação até la para as 05h quando começou a chover para meu grande espanto. Depois quando me levantei de novo por volta das 07:30 estava a nevar moderadamente com alguns periodos de grande intensidade e assim continuou até lá para as 13h, altura em que parou de nevar. Como não podia deixar de ser, deixou de nevar e a temperatura foi subindo até á minha máxima do dia que é de 3,6ºC. Neste momento neva muito fraco com 2,7ºC.


fil tira-me uma duvida ai em bragança chegou a haver acumulação ou foi so nas serras em volta da cidade?


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 16:01)

Esta manhã nevava assim:







Agora continua a nevar fraco com temperatura de 2,4ºC e a descer. Nem preciso mencionar que a neve derrete assim que chega ao solo. 

A temperatura a 850hPa na região centro e sul deve estar positiva devido a esse centro que entra de sudoeste, por isso a cota deve estar bem mais alta que no norte, mas as coisas vão mudar lá mais para a noite  



			
				spiritmind disse:
			
		

> fil tira-me uma duvida ai em bragança chegou a haver acumulação ou foi so nas serras em volta da cidade?



A acumulação na cidade foi muito pouca e a que houve acabou quase por derreter por completo no periodo que deixou de nevar  

As serras que rodeiam a cidade essas estão bem carregadas


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 16:07)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Esta manhã nevava assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bem fixe aki nem os telhados ficaram brakinhos  mas a serra da estrela tb esta carregadinha...tens razao esta noite a temperatura ira descer mais mas a precipitação k havera sao apenas aguaceiros fracos   ja viste a actualização dos gfs das 12H? indica isso mesmo


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 16:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> bem fixe aki nem os telhados ficaram brakinhos  mas a serra da estrela tb esta carregadinha...tens razao esta noite a temperatura ira descer mais mas a precipitação k havera sao apenas aguaceiros fracos   ja viste a actualização dos gfs das 12H? indica isso mesmo



Eu não arriscava dizer se vão ser fracos ou não, mas lá que vamos ter precipitação isso vamos!


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 16:15)

E com a descida da temperatura é possível que a cota de neve desça, quem sabe para os 400 metros


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 16:20)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E com a descida da temperatura é possível que a cota de neve desça, quem sabe para os 400 metros



Em principio vai ser precisamente no centro e norte de Portugal onde a cota de neve será mais baixa na Peninsula   

Em Salamanca estavam com quase 8ºC e a temperatura tem-lhes vindo a descer rapidamente e já está a nevar por lá. Spiritmind não desce a temperatura por aí?


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 16:22)

confirmo aki em 30min a temperatura desceu 1ºc  e a estação da tendencia para descida, chuve muito desde as 10h, e akela chuva grossa e muito fria, tao mal aproveitadinha 
so pesso e k a precipitação durante a noite seja maior do k a cores do gfs traduzem


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 17:04)

Fui agora até á cidade e abaixo de 700m cai mais água que neve, aqui a 741m só cai neve. A cota está por um fio. Neste momento tenho 1,5ºC com queda de neve muito fraca...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Fev 2006 às 17:14)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> confirmo aki em 30min a temperatura desceu 1ºc  e a estação da tendencia para descida, chuve muito desde as 10h, e akela chuva grossa e muito fria, tao mal aproveitadinha
> so pesso e k a precipitação durante a noite seja maior do k a cores do gfs traduzem




A hora de almoço na Serra da Estrela a cota de neve estava por volta dos 1000m !! A policia só estava a deixar subir com correntes no carro, e a partir da pousada da juventude nas penhas da sauda não deixavam subir mais!! Só a pé...   Perto das 13h começou a nevar com mais intensidade e depois vim para baixo almoçar à covilha!! Continua a chuver com bastante intensidade na covilha e na zona da gardunha onde me encontro agora!!


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 17:25)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> A hora de almoço na Serra da Estrela a cota de neve estava por volta dos 1000m !! A policia só estava a deixar subir com correntes no carro, e a partir da pousada da juventude nas penhas da sauda não deixavam subir mais!! Só a pé...   Perto das 13h começou a nevar com mais intensidade e depois vim para baixo almoçar à covilha!! Continua a chuver com bastante intensidade na covilha e na zona da gardunha onde me encontro agora!!


pois e pena dj alex a cota de neve aki o centro e mais alta do k o norte do pais infelizmente...vamos esperar pela noite embora sej aso aguaceiros deve dar pra ver nevar ca em baixo


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 17:47)

Por aqui já acabou tudo, parou completamente de nevar e o céu já nem sequer é tão ameaçador e já vejo algumas abertas   







A temperatura é de 1,3ºC. A ver o que nos trás a noite


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 17:52)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Por aqui já acabou tudo, parou completamente de nevar e o céu já nem sequer é tão ameaçador e já vejo algumas abertas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da-me a sensação k a frente ta a passar mais rapida do k o previsto   
dai esses rasgos no ceu


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 18:17)

Pois é, tou a ver que a precipitação vai ficar a este de nós e os Espanhóis apanham a melhor parte como quase sempre   

Eu ainda estou esperançado num bom desenrolar da situação para nós mas sem grandes expectativas. A noroeste de mim vejo cortinas de precipitação de neve ou então é nevoeiro...


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 18:44)

Pois parece que a precipitação esta noite vai ser muito abundante mas mais do outro lado da fronteira a depressão está em cavamento a chuva e o vento vão aumentar ainda mais dentro de Espanha em Espanha vai cair muita neve esta noite e amanha mas não desesperem Pq. no interior tbm vai chover esta noite e as cotas de neve vão baixar aqui no litoral é que infelizmente já acabou mas foi perto de 8 horas a chover sem parar até deu gosto ver correr tanta aguinha todo o dia pelas ruas,agora só vamos ter águaceiros.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 18:51)

Neste momento o centro da depressão está centrado nesta zona a pressão atmosférica está em 998hpa a temperatura está amena 12,1ºc e é a máxima a esta hora!!!a humidade é de 90%.


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2006 às 19:30)

Por aqui, está aficar muito ventoso, chuvisca com 6º


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2006 às 19:38)

Olá pessoal.
Por Melgaço, coalhou em força a partir dos 700m.
Não pude ir lá cima hoje mas houve pessoal que ficou preso logo em Lamas de Mouro e tiveram de esperar pelo limpa-neves. Não imagino a quantidade de neve que haverá no planalto de Castro Laboreiro com 1200/1300 metros.


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2006 às 19:45)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Pois é, tou a ver que a precipitação vai ficar a este de nós e os Espanhóis apanham a melhor parte como quase sempre
> 
> Eu ainda estou esperançado num bom desenrolar da situação para nós mas sem grandes expectativas. A noroeste de mim vejo cortinas de precipitação de neve ou então é nevoeiro...



Fil aposto contigo que esta noite é a vez de Bragança...


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 20:09)

A temperatura tá a cair agora tenho 9ºc.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 20:13)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Fil aposto contigo que esta noite é a vez de Bragança...


nao e por mal mas infelizmente axo k a frente ja passou, pois no radar a precipitação ja esta kause toda em territorio espanhol


----------



## joaocpais (25 Fev 2006 às 20:16)

Boa Noite a todos
Estive ausente 2 dias pra ir por uma velinha a Fatima    
Parabens a todos os que viram neve, mesmo que não tenha acumulado, já são uns SORTUDOS  
Por aqui choveu o dia todo e as temperaturas andaram sempre na casa dos 9/10ºc, agora estão 8,6 e já começa  a chover menos   
Mas o que choveu e nevou hoje foi significativo para as reservas hidrologicas da nossas barragens, de facto esta quinzena de Fevereiro foi muito boa em termos de precipitação  
Amanha e Segunda já não deverá haver muita precipitação
Continuem a dar-nos informações dos sitios onde estiver a nevar


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 20:32)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Olá pessoal.
> Por Melgaço, coalhou em força a partir dos 700m.
> Não pude ir lá cima hoje mas houve pessoal que ficou preso logo em Lamas de Mouro e tiveram de esperar pelo limpa-neves. Não imagino a quantidade de neve que haverá no planalto de Castro Laboreiro com 1200/1300 metros.




Eu fui lá acima e havia á vontade 1 metro de neve.. subi eram 13h e havia muita confusão! Só abriram uma faixa, então quando se cruzavam carros eram o caos! Já para não falar dos carros que patinavam na subida entre Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro. Onde a estrada não estava limpa, tinha meio metro de neve em alguns locais... Muita neve mesmo lá em cima, pena foi o congestionamento. Começou a nevar moderadamente ás 13h45. Agora pergunto, tanto tractor que eles têm lá estacionado e não podiam limpar a estrada em condições? Mas de resto foi espectacular. Amanha vou para a zona do Larouco, Montalegre, vamos lá ver como aquilo anda de neve  

Aqui em Afife tenho 6.5ºC a chover.


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:12)

Boas mais um tempinho sem forum, até faz bem para relaxar  
bem o meu primo disse-me que no alto espinho estavam perto de 45cm  nos carreiros e estradas secundárias.
aqui agora estão 6.2ºC desceu 1,8ºC numa hora!


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:24)

Aqui 5.4ºC, ceu pouco nublado , 60% humidade


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:29)

João, neste últimos dois FDS a altura da neve no Marão dava para dar umas curvas de snowboard, especialmente nas descidas dos corta-fogos nas encostas, tinha á vontade no fim de seman passado 30 cm e hoje devia de ter para aí uns 50, temos de pensar na ideia de explorar uma instância de Ski no marão


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 21:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> João, neste últimos dois FDS a altura da neve no Marão dava para dar umas curvas de snowboard, especialmente nas descidas dos corta-fogos nas encostas, tinha á vontade no fim de seman passado 30 cm e hoje devia de ter para aí uns 50, temos de pensar na ideia de explorar uma instância de Ski no marão


por aki o filme ira repertir-se de certeza a temperatura ta uma vez estancada nos 2.2ºc a pouco caiu um pouco de agua neve e agora esta um nevoeiro k nao se ve nada a 25m  sinceramente pra aki neve so po ano


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 21:38)

parece k hoje ja nao havera mais precipitação os espanhois e k se vao rir a grande pois ira cair bastante neve hoje a noite em espanha
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:41)

O nevoeiro  não é bom sinal para a precipitação


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 21:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O nevoeiro  não é bom sinal para a precipitação


pois isso eu sei  mas agora ja esta a levantar foi momentanio  mas de kualker forma nao sei se ja viste o radar do INm a precipitaçao k a frente trazia ja passou toda pelo territorio


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Fev 2006 às 21:48)

Mais u dia noite sem fórum!    

Enfim como disse o Seringador até é bom para relaxar!   

Pois acabei de vos ler a todos, estava aqui ansioso para saber como vos foi a noite e dia! É pena que na Covilhã tenha caído pouco, mas olha é melhor que nada!
Em Bragança idem idem aspas aspas   , mas já deu para limparem os olhos!   

Por aqui ontem ainda esperei ver àgia neve com os primeiros aguaceiros, por volta das 18-19H, pois a temp. que estava nos 7ºC caiu para os 4,5º em poucos minutos com uma chuvada forte que caiu durante quase 1 hora. Nas serras mais altas (acima dos 400 mts) estavam 2,5ºC e lá voltei eu a criar falsas espectativas   .

Depois veio a frente do atlântico e subiu para para 8ºC e assim se tem mantido, ora subindo 1 grau ora descendo otro tanto.

Mas olha há água por tudo o que é sítio, já me tinha esquecido até como era!


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pois isso eu sei  mas agora ja esta a levantar foi momentanio  mas de kualker forma nao sei se ja viste o radar do INm a precipitaçao k a frente trazia ja passou toda pelo territorio



o que se está a passara agora refre-se a plot das 06 de 26 da r
un das 12h


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 22:03)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> parece k hoje ja nao havera mais precipitação os espanhois e k se vao rir a grande pois ira cair bastante neve hoje a noite em espanha
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar_comp_1.html



Amanha vao haver precipitações no norte do país durante quase todo o dia.


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 22:24)

4.9ºc
59%


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

Que raio havia de avariar o radar da Corunha    


Melgaço, 4.7ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 23:05)

Aqui tenho 0,4ºC, 98% de humidade e céu completamente coberto com aquelas nuvens baixas que ficam alaranjadas pelas luzes da cidade. Não cai nada...


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 23:11)

4.0ºc 
57%


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 23:15)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Melgaço, 4.7ºC





			
				João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> 4.0ºc
> 57%



 Essas temperaturas são todas com o céu nublado?


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 23:15)

aqui 7ºc e 87% humidade com céu limpo.


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2006 às 23:23)

4,8 a entrar alguma nebulosidade


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

parece que se tão a formar alguns aguaceiros junto da costa que vão entrar durante as próximas horas.


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 23:30)

Por aqui 6.3 e céu parcialmente nublado. Mas já esteve 4.4


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

Já Chove


----------



## LUPER (25 Fev 2006 às 23:44)

Estou com 4.8 e ceu completamente nublado á espera da precipitação   

P.S. A serra de montemuro tem espessuras de neve de mais de 1m, pessoalmente atasquei-me num local até à cintura e não toquei no chão. a neve estava super mole e fresca, era da noite passada de certeza.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Fev 2006 às 23:47)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma boa chuvada e a temp. que estava, nos 10º C, (ás 22h é que subiu para esta barbaridade!  ), caiu novamente para os 6,5ºC
Se em S. Mamede tb estiver a cair já foi no mínimo sleet!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (25 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

ja viram o que aconteceu hoje a tarde na zona de sines? vao ao site do sapo e vejam!
parece q passou um tornado ...arrancou telhados, cortou troncos de eucalipto ao meio...ventos cruzados segundo dizem c varias arvores arrancadas


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

Tenho o céu completetamente nublado com 4.6ºC   

Acho que ainda vai haver surpresas por aí esta noite  

Nos últimos 40 minutos desceu 1.8 a temperatura, e com aumento de nebulosidade

Espero que este mapinha se concretize


----------



## João (26 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

Boas pessoal!
Fui hoje ao alto de Sâo Mamede e apanhei 2 graus no ponto mais alto q é a 1025 metros de altitude e só chuva!  
Nada de neve!  
Isto às 5 da tarde! Dp voltei perto das 9 horas e tava na mesma!!  
Foi só tempo e gasolina perdida!  
Cá em montemor tamos com 6 graus e novoeiro!


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 00:16)

Aqui o céu continua completamente nublado sem precipitação e a temperatura está quase negativa em 0,3ºC, o que me faz crer que a cota de neve não deve andar muito alta esta noite   

Céu que não descarrega nada   







			
				BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> ja viram o que aconteceu hoje a tarde na zona de sines? vao ao site do sapo e vejam!
> parece q passou um tornado ...arrancou telhados, cortou troncos de eucalipto ao meio...ventos cruzados segundo dizem c varias arvores arrancadas



Não vejo lá nada, dá o link directo!


----------



## Santos (26 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui o céu continua completamente nublado sem precipitação e a temperatura está quase negativa em 0,3ºC, o que me faz crer que a cota de neve não deve andar muito alta esta noite
> 
> Céu que não descarrega nada
> 
> ...



Amigo Fil sem neve a foto já é um espectáculo...agora com neve gostaríamos de ver rápidamente


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 00:19)

João disse:
			
		

> Boas pessoal!
> Fui hoje ao alto de Sâo Mamede e apanhei 2 graus no ponto mais alto q é a 1025 metros de altitude e só chuva!
> Nada de neve!
> Isto às 5 da tarde! Dp voltei perto das 9 horas e tava na mesma!!
> ...




Olha e eu que estive para fazer o mesmo!   , havia por lá muito curioso ou nem por isso?
Que desilusão então!   

Pode que hoje durante a noite caia alguma coisa, em Portalegre, segundo a EMA do IM, tinham 3,9ºC ás 23h. Isso já dá temp. negativa lá encima quase de certeza. Amanhã de manhã se vir que isto prometeu alguma coisa vou lá eu!


----------



## João (26 Fev 2006 às 00:26)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Olha e eu que estive para fazer o mesmo!   , havia por lá muito curioso ou nem por isso?
> Que desilusão então!
> 
> Pode que hoje durante a noite caia alguma coisa, em Portalegre, segundo a EMA do IM, tinham 3,9ºC ás 23h. Isso já dá temp. negativa lá encima quase de certeza. Amanhã de manhã se vir que isto prometeu alguma coisa vou lá eu!


Havia lá alguns curiosos mas ñ mtos! Digo te foi mesmo desilução!  
Pois qdo começei a subir a serra em portalegre tavam 5 graus às 5 da tarde a marcar no carro como é óbvio e lá em cima mesmo no alto tavam 2! Isto com mta chuva! Lá em cima tava mto vento o q dava uma sensação de frio ainda maior mas nem chuva neve!!   Era mesmo só chuva!!!
Dp de jantar no salão frio voltei lá novamente e ainda tive esperança pois a temperatura começou a descer mais rápido mas lá em cima tava na mesma!!  
Vim me embora para Montemor com uma grande desilução!
Qdo nevou cá em montemor marcava entre os -1 e os 1 no meu carro!  
É preciso ter azar!!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 00:30)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Essas temperaturas são todas com o céu nublado?


Sim!
Ainda há pouco chuviscava em Melgaço


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (26 Fev 2006 às 00:32)

santo ja retiraram a tal noticia que estava no sapo...agora esta uma cena dos oscares..  
mas amanha devem falar nas noticias...pois ao q parece ainda fez alguns estragos em cercal do alentejo e zona de sines tb.
telhados arrancados,arvores grandes partidas ao meio e arrancadas c a força duns ventos cruzados mto fortes...algum tornado muito localizado!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

Estava a analisar as estações meteorologicas que existem na A3 e nas estações  a 400 metros e 300 metros estão só 1ºC e 3ºC com quase 100% de humidade.
Muito bom sinal. De certeza que deve estar a cair agua-neve nesses locais


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 00:39)

João, acho que foi má ideia teres ido lá de tarde, a temperatura a 850hPa era de uns +3ºC nessa zona!





Aqui continua o céu nubladissimo por aquelas nuvens que aparentam sempre deixar precipitação, temperatura de 0,2ºC. A estação marca neve


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 00:45)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Estava a analisar as estações meteorologicas que existem na A3 e nas estações  a 400 metros e 300 metros estão só 1ºC e 3ºC com quase 100% de humidade.
> Muito bom sinal. De certeza que deve estar a cair agua-neve nesses locais



A de Fátima também está com 1ºC e 100% de humidade!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 00:50)

A minha estação de feira começou passou de nuvens para aguaceiros. Suponho que a pressão deve ter baixado para dar tal informação...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2006 às 01:00)

sim é verdade a pressão baixou devido a um pequeno centro depresesionario que afectou ontem e hoje de manha o norte com uma frente e que está a entrar pelo litoral norte mas já não traz actividade só alguns aguaceiros pouco frequentes.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 01:04)

Melgaço 4.0ºC e continua a chuviscar....


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2006 às 01:12)

Por aqui 4.8ºC. Caiu há pouco o 1ºaguaceiro desde há pelo menos 13 horas.

Diria que a situação esta noite pode ser potencialmente interessante para alguns sítios a não muito elevada altitude  

Neste momento céu parcialmente descoberto, propício a que a temperatura desça mais


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2006 às 01:13)

neste momento tão 8,4ºc e céu pouco nublado,1004hpa e a subir, 84% de humidade...


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 01:27)

Aqui já neva, os flocos são muito pequenos e derretem assim que atingem o chão   

Temperatura de 0,1ºC.


----------



## Santos (26 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui já neva, os flocos são muito pequenos e derretem assim que atingem o chão
> 
> Temperatura de 0,1ºC.



Espero que tenhas o tão esperado nevão, muitaaaassss horas seguidas sem parar


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Espero que tenhas o tão esperado nevão, muitaaaassss horas seguidas sem parar



Hehe era bom era, mas não me parece que hoje seja o dia para isso mas sempre é melhor que nada   

Se gear, talvez acumule mais facilmente.


----------



## Santos (26 Fev 2006 às 01:31)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Hehe era bom era, mas não me parece que hoje seja o dia para isso mas sempre é melhor que nada
> 
> Se gear, talvez acumule mais facilmente.



Vais ver que será hoje e amanhã


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Vais ver que será hoje e amanhã



Por acaso fui agora á rua e reparei que já está a acumular perfeitamente ao contrário desta manhã e tarde!! A diferença é que agora os flocos apesar de pequenos e pouco intensos já não são tão humidos como os de esta tarde!


----------



## Santos (26 Fev 2006 às 01:37)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Por acaso fui agora á rua e reparei que já está a acumular perfeitamente ao contrário desta manhã e tarde!! A diferença é que agora os flocos apesar de pequenos e pouco intensos já não são tão humidos como os de esta tarde!


P'raí  umas 15 horas sempre a dar-lhe.... 
Vou descansar, não te esqueças das fotos p'ra malta


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Foto tirada á instantes da minha rua






O meu pobre sensor   






Mas já o limpei e a temperatura subiu 0,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 02:21)

Fil fabuloso!!    

Assim sim!   vês ainda esta a valer a pena, vais ver que ainda te chega à cintura!   

Parabéns, espectaculo de fotos, quem me dera poder estar ai agora mesmo a disfrutar essa nevada!


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2006 às 02:25)

Quem me dera estar aí! E a noite vai ser longa, vais ter um dos maiores nevões dos últimos anos aí por Bragança


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 02:27)

Se chegar aos espessores do nevão de 15 de Janeiro já vai ser muito bom   

A temperatura continua em 0,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 02:54)

O Spiritmind também lhe deve estar a cair neve   

Aqui agora cai muito fraco com temperatura ainda em 0,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 03:04)

Já parou completamente, pelo aspecto do céu não parece que esta noite volte a cair mais nada... A temperatura segue em 0,0ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 03:20)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já parou completamente, pelo aspecto do céu não parece que esta noite volte a cair mais nada... A temperatura segue em 0,0ºC.



Irra que tu és pessimista   
Ainda falta muita noite e muito amanhã por isso, tem lá calma que ainda cai mais! Eu também gostava que nevasse brutalmente por aí, mas olha é melhor que nada o que já vi nas tuasd fotos! (a Canon tá a tirar uma fotos nocturnas lindas    )


----------



## tozequio (26 Fev 2006 às 03:49)

Por aqui 3.8 e céu estrelado


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2006 às 05:38)

por aki cheguei agora a casa neva farrapas bue grandes  mas como isto e aguaceiros nao estou la muit convencido para acumular , mas ja e bom despedir-me do inverno a ver neve
bom pessoal vou dormir um pouco pois amanha e dia de ir apoiar o meu benfika...
abraços e bons nevoes


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Fev 2006 às 10:03)

http://www.meteored.com/webcam/index.php?view=36


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2006 às 11:59)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> João, neste últimos dois FDS a altura da neve no Marão dava para dar umas curvas de snowboard, especialmente nas descidas dos corta-fogos nas encostas, tinha á vontade no fim de seman passado 30 cm e hoje devia de ter para aí uns 50, temos de pensar na ideia de explorar uma instância de Ski no marão




Conta comigo para a estância de ski...Eu sou o instrutor de ski e vcs dão as massas... Parece-me bem...


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2006 às 12:09)

Bom dia pessoal!!

Ontem fui a serra por  volta das 23h com um jipe e o meu primo aí da covilha..e estava excelente!! andamos pela penhas da saude no jipe pelo meio da neve e a nevar...Tirei fotos e fiz alguns filmes!!

Quando chegar a Lisboa, logo coloco aqui!!

Fui agora ao café e o sr disse que  alto da gardunha estava com neve!! Tou agora por-me no carro e tirar umas fotos Antes de almoço já tou mais informações!!

Até jáaaa


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 14:08)

Como já é habitual, a melhor parte levaram-na os Espanhóis... Eu levantei-me tarde e já derreteu tudo


----------



## Santos (26 Fev 2006 às 14:23)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Como já é habitual, a melhor parte levaram-na os Espanhóis... Eu levantei-me tarde e já derreteu tudo


Boa tarde, mas já não há neve aí


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 15:00)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde, mas já não há neve aí



Acordei por volta das 07h, fui á janela e havia isto:







O espessor de neve era o mesmo de quando me deitei o que significa que não voltou a nevar mais. Depois voltei a acordar ás 14h e não havia absolutamente nada e as superficies nem sequer estavam molhadas ou humidas, estava tudo seco


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 15:33)

Nadinha!?    então mas choveu ou a temp. subiu muito?


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2006 às 15:37)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Nadinha!?    então mas choveu ou a temp. subiu muito?



O sol está relativamente quente!!

Nas gardunha os unicos sitios que manteve a neve foi nos locais mais abrigados do sol!!! Eu já consegui apanhar pouca neve


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 15:49)

Exacto, para estar tudo seco ou quase seco o céu deve ter limpado por umas horas e derreteu tudo. Se estivessemos em Dezembro ou Janeiro as coisas seriam diferentes. É impossivel ter ocorrido precipitação porque senão seria em forma de neve.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 16:10)

Viva!
Estou a subir as imagens para postar aqui no forum do panorama que encontrei em Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro hoje de manhã.
Tirei 163 fotos    Agora toca a escolher....


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (26 Fev 2006 às 16:12)

JA TENHO SAUDADES DAQUELES SISTEMAS FRONTAIS QUE DEMORAVAM DIAS A PASSAR...OU SEJA CHOVIA DURANTE VARIOS DIAS CHUVA/AGUACEIROS...
E AS TROVOADAS QUE EM FINAIS DE MARÇO,ABRIL,MAIO E SETEMBRO SE MANIFESTAVAM....
QUE ACHAM QUE FOI AQUILO NO CERCAL DO ALENTEJO?VEJAM WWW.SIC.PT


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 16:15)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Viva!
> Estou a subir as imagens para postar aqui no forum do panorama que encontrei em Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro hoje de manhã.
> Tirei 163 fotos    Agora toca a escolher....



Tou ansioso   mas diz antes quantos cm encontraste lá.



			
				BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> JA TENHO SAUDADES DAQUELES SISTEMAS FRONTAIS QUE DEMORAVAM DIAS A PASSAR...OU SEJA CHOVIA DURANTE VARIOS DIAS CHUVA/AGUACEIROS...
> E AS TROVOADAS QUE EM FINAIS DE MARÇO,ABRIL,MAIO E SETEMBRO SE MANIFESTAVAM....
> QUE ACHAM QUE FOI AQUILO NO CERCAL DO ALENTEJO?VEJAM WWW.SIC.PT



Para arrancar eucaliptos deve ter sido mesmo um tornado


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 16:31)

@ dj_alex: E a pouca que havia deu para teres uma ideia qual a espessura que teve? Olha ontem sabes se chegou a coalhar que se visse na Covilhâ?

@ Fil:Que temp. marca aí a Oregon agora?

Por aqui a primavera em força 11ºC   , céu com alguma nubolusidade a Norte, nuvens de cores carregadas, limpo a Sul e muito vento, é o que destaca é o vento de este/nordeste. A mínima foi de 5,2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 16:33)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Viva!
> Estou a subir as imagens para postar aqui no forum do panorama que encontrei em Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro hoje de manhã.
> Tirei *163 fotos*   Agora toca a escolher....



  

Isso é que foi disparar! caramba *163*!! E eu que me acho um exagerado na quantidade de fotografias que tiro!


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 16:34)

Agora mesmo tenho 6,3ºC, a minima foi de -1,1ºC mas a máxima já chegou a 7,5ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 16:36)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Tou ansioso   mas diz antes quantos cm encontraste lá.
> 
> 
> 
> Para arrancar eucaliptos deve ter sido mesmo um tornado



Até onde consegui ir 100 cm nos locais de maior acumulação...Só consegui ir até aos 1000 metros. No plantalto de Castro 1200m não acredito que houvesse menos de 150cm basta olhar para os cumes de alguns montes que são mais baixos que o planalto...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Fev 2006 às 17:15)

http://www.elmundo.es/albumes/2006/02/26/nieve/index_9.html


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:25)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Isso é que foi disparar! caramba *163*!! E eu que me acho um exagerado na quantidade de fotografias que tiro!



É que era tanta neve que não sabia para onde me virar


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:29)

Melgaço, 7.2ºC e o céu a cada vez mais limpo.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2006 às 17:35)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> @ dj_alex: E a pouca que havia deu para teres uma ideia qual a espessura que teve? Olha ontem sabes se chegou a coalhar que se visse na Covilhâ?



A espessura que teve na gardunha foi pouca..para ai no máximo 5cm...
Não chegou a coalhar na covilha..

Na estrela só a neve ha partir do parque de campismo...


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:38)

Já postei as fotos que fiz hoje....

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=5505#post5505

Abraço


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 18:05)

Aqui 5,8ºC, 55% de humidade e céu pouco nublado. Este episódio por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar...

Foto tirada á momentos da Serra da Nogueira, já com muita pouca neve




Este monte nem sei bem o que é nem onde é


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 18:16)

O Joao Oliveira foi hoje à zona de Montalegre. Ali é que deve estar....
Espero que traga muitas fotos...


----------

